# B.O.T.A. Bruchsal



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

*Willkommen bei B.O.T.A  - BRUCHSAL OLD MAN TRAIL ASSOCIATION.*

Hier geht es um´s AM und Enduro fahren im Raum Bruchsal und darüber in der Pfalz und weitere Reviere  - Spass beim biken miteinander und neben den biken ( schrauben , grillen , usw. .
Schreiben darf jeder wie er will ob groß oder klein ...bunt oder schwarz.
So der Rest ergibt sich ... habt Spass und Willkommen im neuen Heim Jungs.......


----------



## votecoli (3. September 2011)

Haaa, Zwaida...un i fahr moje in die Dolomite s AM schaiche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (3. September 2011)

Hä? Was soll denn dieser Fred jetzt??


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hä? Was soll denn dieser Fred jetzt??



*Lies Deine PM Björn...bei Fragen ruf an oder frag per PM*


----------



## Schmu (3. September 2011)

Goil! Sauwä der nomä! Do bin i awa faschd ä bissl zu jung däfoä! 

P.s. ist morgen zufällig jemand von euch an der Kaserne anzutreffen?


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Goil! Sauwä der nomä! Do bin i awa faschd ä bissl zu jung däfoä!
> 
> P.s. ist morgen zufällig jemand von euch an der Kaserne anzutreffen?



*Da unserer Pfalzausfahrt gestern in Materialcrash ausartete  und wenns Wetter mitmacht ......schick mir ne SMS.







*


----------



## iTom (4. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Haaa, Zwaida...un i fahr moje in die Dolomite s AM schaiche....



Dolomiten sind schön, muß ich auch mal irgendwann wieder hin.

*Endlich *_mal _*ein *Fred, bei dem man *für *die Formatierung des Geschriebenen länger braucht, als für die Mitteilung selbst


----------



## Schmu (4. September 2011)

Hey Andi,

Nochmal vielen Dank für die gepflegte Runde! Hab heut viel gelernt, hat mir echt was gebracht in Sachen Fahrtechnik, hoff ich kanns nächste Woche gleich wieder so gut umsetzen!

Erschöpfte Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2011)

*Bitte hat mir auch Spass gemacht..

Etwas verwackelt worden.....*


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2011)

*Mittwoch wieder Treffpunkt an der Eichelbergkaserne um 17.00 ( wegen zu frühem schwarz vor den Augen werden) und 18.00 zum einsammeln der Nachzügler bzw. Schwerstarbeiter.

Ich Versuchs rechtzeitig um 17.00 mit Option auf 18.00......

Wetter soll ja ned so dolle sein am Mittwoch......*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (6. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch wieder Treffpunkt an der Eichelbergkaserne um 17.00 ( wegen zu frühem schwarz vor den Augen werden) und 18.00 zum einsammeln der Nachzügler bzw. Schwerstarbeiter.*
> 
> *Ich Versuchs rechtzeitig um 17.00 mit Option auf 18.00......*
> 
> *Wetter soll ja ned so dolle sein am Mittwoch......*


 
Wenn Wetter hält bin ich um 17:00 an der Kaserne
Wenns pissen sollte bleib ich lieber zu Hause und bearbeite meine Alpencrossbilder und träume vom Fimberpass, Montozzoscharte usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (6. September 2011)

Ich bin sicher um 17 Uhr an der Kaserne. Muss sowieso nach bruchsal, deshalb bin ich auch bei unsicherem Wetter am Start....

Grüße


----------



## burn23 (6. September 2011)

Bei mir wirds eher 18.00 Uhr. Hab noch einen Kurs in Geschäft. Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## andi1969 (7. September 2011)

17.30 früher schaff ich es nicht......


----------



## votecoli (10. September 2011)

Bin wieder zurück.....total geflasht von den wohl schönsten Touren und Trails meines Lebens..Und während Onkel Karsten noch am Gardasee rockt, gibts für euch schon die ersten Eindrücke:





Kurze Pause zum Fotoshooting...




Herrliche Atmosphäre am Fels-Labyrinth.




Große Gruppe am zweiten Trail-Tag




Während die meisten mehr schoben....










..haben cubelix und ich die Trail gerockt und den Guide vor uns hergescheucht..






...was uns extra Trails nur für uns zwei und ein:" Wo lernts man den im Flachland so biken!!" einbrachte
Ergo: Die Trails in Bruchsal sind ein super Übungsterrain...


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2011)

* Hey gesund und munter wieder da  schöne Bilder Herr Speck*


----------



## Schmu (11. September 2011)

Hi,
Falls heut jemand fahren geht viel Spaß, ich darf mal wieder arbeiten...
Falls aber jemand Lust hat morgen fahren zu gehen wär ich dabei, ansonsten Mittwoch 17uhr?!
 Grüße...

[email protected]: sehr schicke Bilder! Macht Lust auch mal sowas zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück.....total geflasht von den wohl schönsten Touren und Trails meines Lebens..Und während Onkel Karsten noch am Gardasee rockt, gibts für euch schon die ersten Eindrücke:
> ...



Ja, ich kann mit Euch fühlen. Tolle Gegend dort. Und tolle Bilder


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2011)

So, heut mal die Hometrail gechecktDa muß ich gleich noch ein paar Bilder nachschieben:


























Filmsche hewe a scho gmacht...


----------



## votecoli (12. September 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/126849

Hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt unseres Ausflugs. Es war wirklich von allem was dabei!
Das geklingel das man teilweise hört stammt von kleinen Kuhglocken die uns unsere Frauen an die Rucksäcke hängten
Danke an Karsten fürs ausleihen der Kamera...
Das Video hab ich so geschwind zusammengetragen während ich meinen Stundenplan gecheckt habe, also nix besonderes! Aber zumindest KANN mans anschauen


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/126849
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt unseres Ausflugs. Es war wirklich von allem was dabei!
> Das geklingel das man teilweise hört stammt von kleinen Kuhglocken die uns unsere Frauen an die Rucksäcke hängten
> ...



*Haben aber die Mädels euch wenigsten Abends gemolken oder......jaaa hat Dich der harte Pauker ALLTAG wieder..*


----------



## votecoli (13. September 2011)

Jooaaa...bin schon wieder nass geschwitzt vom Rennen auf die verschiedenen SitzungenMuß dringend Radeln

Deswegen:
Morsche 17.00 Uhr und dann nochmal 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne(Vielleicht wäre ein Notlämpchen schon mal gar ned schlecht!)


----------



## Schmu (13. September 2011)

Oleeeee! Wenn meine Frau mich lässt bin ich 17uhr an der Kaserne! Post einfach hier falls was dazwischen kommt...


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2011)

*Schaff Du Sau........17.00 bin da mit Lämpsche / Kerzsche.....*


----------



## votecoli (13. September 2011)

Flowtrail in den Dolomiten........


----------



## iTom (13. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Flowtrail in den Dolomiten........



Schönes Vid

Wo ward ihr untergebracht? Nicht zufällig in Steinegg?


----------



## burn23 (13. September 2011)

Bin dabei morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (13. September 2011)

Coole Bilder und vids...

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich net dabei. Auto steht leider in der Werkstatt...


----------



## votecoli (14. September 2011)

DeutschnofenLiegt auf ca.1300m


----------



## iTom (14. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> DeutschnofenLiegt auf ca.1300m



Kommt mir iwie bekannt vor, dort hatte ich damals Ersatzbremsklötze für mein HT gekauft, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.

Ich schwelge in Erinnerungen.  Schöne Gegend und schöne Trails. Die Ecke am Stilfser Joch ist auch sehr schön. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## votecoli (15. September 2011)

Das war bei Pauls RadwerkstattDer hat auch meine Speiche nach dem ersten Tag ersetztEin wunderschönes bike Gebiet! Hat mir wesentlich besser gefallen als im Vischgau


----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2011)

*Die Web Adresse wegen der Lampe...www.fireflyer-shop.com......
So und wir hatten den ersten Night Ride der Saison *


----------



## Schmu (15. September 2011)

Ist es die hier:???

fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=5

Wär sogar versandkostenfrei!


----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ist es die hier:???
> 
> fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=5
> 
> Wär sogar versandkostenfrei!



*Genau der Shop.....*


----------



## Schmu (15. September 2011)

Ja das weiÃ ich  wollte nur wissen ob es die Lampe fÃ¼r 89â¬ ist?


----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich  wollte nur wissen ob es die Lampe für 89 ist?



Ja das ist die......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja das ist die......



Hast Du Dir die gekauft??? Die haben ja auch eine mit 1600Lumen, wenns denn stimmt  für 130!!


----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. September 2011)

Habe auf den Bildern gesehen, dass einer von Euch eine RS Lyrik fährt. Ist das zufällig die 2-Step-Air? Wenn ja, zufrieden damit? Will mir nämlich meine U-Turn auf eine 2-Step-Air umbauen - natürlich nur, wenn jetzt eine positive Bewertung der 2-Step kommt . Habe nämlich die Dreherei vor den Abfahrten langsam satt....


----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. September 2011)

...achso ja! 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Thread!!! *Cooler Name*!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir die gekauft??? Die haben ja auch eine mit 1600Lumen, wenns denn stimmt  für 130!!



*Ne das Vorgänger Modell von MJ ( die DX Lampe) Felix .......*


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Habe auf den Bildern gesehen, dass einer von Euch eine RS Lyrik fährt. Ist das zufällig die 2-Step-Air? Wenn ja, zufrieden damit? Will mir nämlich meine U-Turn auf eine 2-Step-Air umbauen - natürlich nur, wenn jetzt eine positive Bewertung der 2-Step kommt . Habe nämlich die Dreherei vor den Abfahrten langsam satt....



*Ich fahr seit Januar 2010 die 2-Step, bei mir funzt ohne Ausfälle. Aber Du wirst das luftfedertypische Absacken an Drops/Stufen haben.*


----------



## FreeGhostRider (16. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich fahr seit Januar 2010 die 2-Step, bei mir funzt ohne Ausfälle. Aber Du wirst das luftfedertypische Absacken an Drops/Stufen haben.*


 
Das heißt mit einer Stahlfeder ist man da besser dran? 

Mich reizt halt das unkomplizierte Verstellen des Federwegs vor dem Downhill. 
Ist das Absacken sehr stark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Das heißt mit einer Stahlfeder ist man da besser dran?
> 
> Mich reizt halt das unkomplizierte Verstellen des Federwegs vor dem Downhill.
> Ist das Absacken sehr stark?



*Wenn man Stahlfeder gewohnt ist denke mal schon, die Luftfeder geht im mittleren Federungsbereich halt etwas mehr in die Knie als die Stahlfeder........ist aber Gewöhnungssache, da ich seit Jahren Luftfederung fahre stört es mich wenig.
Fahr halt mal mit und Teste mal, so als Angebot schreiben kann man viel , selber erfahren ist was anderes....*


----------



## andi1969 (16. September 2011)

*So und jetzt zum Thema Sonntag: Nach der Angekündigten Wetterlage wirds zu 98 % was mit Homerun am Nachmittag.*


----------



## burn23 (16. September 2011)

Ja da geb ich Andi vollkommen recht. Bin auch schon beides gefahren, muss sagen das Durchsacken im mittlerem Federwegsbereich stört mich auch nicht. Stahlfeder kann man halt schlechter/schwieriger abstimmen und ist schwerer. Unser Cubelix könnte dir zur Zeit am besten sagen was wie ist, der fährt beides, Luft und Stahl, jeweils in einer Lyrik. Fahr halt mal mit und gut


----------



## Reese23 (17. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So und jetzt zum Thema Sonntag: Nach der Angekündigten Wetterlage wirds zu 98 % was mit Homerun am Nachmittag.*



Ahoi Matrose,

würde meine Bücher mal daheim lassen und evtl. dazu stoßen... wann willst du etwa los?


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2011)

Start Morgen 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## cubelix (17. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte mich wieder gsund und munter zurückmelden .

Wie es war brauch ich ja nicht mehr schreiben gell Oli .

Am Gardasee wahr es mit 30-32 Grad schon fast zu warm zum biken 

ein paar Bilder habe ich dennoch dabei.














Rund um den Altisimo aber allein hat es nicht mal halbsoviel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## FreeGhostRider (17. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich Andi vollkommen recht. Bin auch schon beides gefahren, muss sagen das Durchsacken im mittlerem Federwegsbereich stört mich auch nicht. Stahlfeder kann man halt schlechter/schwieriger abstimmen und ist schwerer. Unser Cubelix könnte dir zur Zeit am besten sagen was wie ist, der fährt beides, Luft und Stahl, jeweils in einer Lyrik. Fahr halt mal mit und gut


 
Also morgen ist schonmal leider schlecht. Solltet ihr nächste Woche ab Mittwoch nochmal fahren wäre ich mit am Start. Dann kann ich unter Umständen endlich mal meine seit Februar im Schrank liegende, aufgeladene DX testen.


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2011)

FreeGhostRider schrieb:


> Also morgen ist schonmal leider schlecht. Solltet ihr nächste Woche ab Mittwoch nochmal fahren wäre ich mit am Start. Dann kann ich unter Umständen endlich mal meine seit Februar im Schrank liegende, aufgeladene DX testen.



*Mittwoch ist Standartausfahrt.......entweder 17.00 oder 18.00*


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich wollte mich wieder gsund und munter zurückmelden .
> 
> ...


*
Juhu der Karsten ist wieder da na 601 gekauft....*


----------



## Zappcommander (17. September 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich n Auto organisiert bekomm.
Wenn ja dann bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich n Auto organisiert bekomm.
> Wenn ja dann bin ich auch am Start.



*Ich bring mal den breiteren Sattel mit*


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Start Morgen 14.00 Uhr an der Kaserne



*Ich bin raus für heute ,zu warm und zu trocken...... wir sehen uns am Mittwoch*


----------



## Zappcommander (18. September 2011)

Geht ihr bei dem sauwetter fahren? 

Grüße


----------



## votecoli (18. September 2011)

Sauwetter...las den Herbst/Winter mal erst kommen


----------



## Zappcommander (18. September 2011)

Wetter hat wohl doch ganz gut gehalten?! 
Ich hoff ihr hattet Spaß heut....


----------



## votecoli (18. September 2011)

War absolut super heut auf den Trails... Nix nass oder so! Einfach eine tolle Herbstausfahrt mit fast 1000 hm und 42 km. Einfach gschwind so. Und Sallenbusch war super lecker....!


----------



## burn23 (19. September 2011)

Was? Hast du gleich den ganzen Sallenbusch verputzt


----------



## votecoli (19. September 2011)

Hajo...kensch me doch...


----------



## cubelix (19. September 2011)

@ Andi 1969

Kommt Zeit kommt Rad  oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Andi 1969
> 
> Kommt Zeit kommt Rad  oder so.



*War nur gefragt ein Stimmchen hat da was angedeuted....*


----------



## votecoli (19. September 2011)




----------



## cubelix (19. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *War nur gefragt ein Stimmchen hat da was angedeuted....*



Tja Andi Du weist ja Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude  aber im Moment habe ich noch Vorfreude  vielleicht am Woende schon Freude.


----------



## andi1969 (20. September 2011)

*Mittwoch 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr.......*


----------



## votecoli (20. September 2011)

Ich steh um 17.00 Uhr oben. Vermutlich das letzte mal das sich das frühe Starten lohnt. Im Moment sieht das Wetter noch richtig gut aus..


----------



## Zappcommander (20. September 2011)

Ich kann morgen nicht und vermutlich auch in der Regel Mittwochs kaum noch. Meine Abendschule hat angefangen. Würd eher mal Freitags für ne Ausfahrt starten und mich freuen wenns sich der ein oder andere gelegentlich anschließt.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. September 2011)

Uii...Zunächst mal Glückwunsch zum Entschluß einer WeiterbildungSchade das es Mittwochs nicht mehr klappt. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere für Freitags.


----------



## Zappcommander (20. September 2011)

Ich fänds Spitze, ansonsten bin ich dann in den Ferien dabei und an den Wochenenden vielleicht auch ab und an


----------



## cubelix (20. September 2011)

Bin für Morgen raus .


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen nicht und vermutlich auch in der Regel Mittwochs kaum noch. Meine Abendschule hat angefangen. Würd eher mal Freitags für ne Ausfahrt starten und mich freuen wenns sich der ein oder andere gelegentlich anschließt.
> 
> Gruß Mathias



Willkommen im Club!!! Mo. und Mi. Abendschule + Sa. in der Prüfungsvorbereitung...


----------



## burn23 (21. September 2011)

Bin auch raus für heut. Ich ersaufe gerade hier im Stress


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich steh um 17.00 Uhr oben. Vermutlich das letzte mal das sich das frühe Starten lohnt. Im Moment sieht das Wetter noch richtig gut aus..



*Ich versuchs zu schaffen *


----------



## Reese23 (21. September 2011)

Viel Spaß euch... heute Mittag waren beste Wetter- und Trailbedingungen.

FOTO


----------



## FreeGhostRider (22. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr.......*


 
Sorry gestern konnte ich nicht da mein Sohn operiert wurde. Beim nächsten mal versuch ich dabei zu sein, bzgl. Gabeltest....


----------



## Zappcommander (22. September 2011)

Hiho Leute,

wie schauts, morgen jemand lust auf ne Runde? Würd je nach Lust des ein oder anderen 16:30 oder 17:00 Uhr anpeilen. Wetter soll ja ganz angenehm werden.

Gruß


----------



## burn23 (25. September 2011)

Jemand Lust so um 16.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2011)

*Bissl den Altweibersommer geniesen.....*


----------



## Schmu (27. September 2011)

Bin wieder vom Urlaub zurück und heiß auf fahren! 
Morgen wieder 17uhr Kaserne?! Wer ist dabei?

Helmlampe und GoPro ist geladen und montiert


----------



## burn23 (27. September 2011)

Ich würd lieber auf Donnerstag ausweichen, weil ich Mittwoch nicht kann.


----------



## Schmu (27. September 2011)

Donnerstag hab ich leider Nachtdienst, da kann ich nicht...


----------



## votecoli (27. September 2011)

Ich kann Mittwoch un Donnerstag ned...Elernabend


----------



## Schmu (27. September 2011)

Sch...! Und was ist mit dem Rest der alten Herren? Auf gehts, das Wetter soll super werden!


----------



## Reese23 (27. September 2011)

Bin zwar kein alter Herr aber fahre heute Abend weil morgen Abendschule und dann erst wieder am Wochenende...


----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Sch...! Und was ist mit dem Rest der alten Herren? Auf gehts, das Wetter soll super werden!



*Ich versuchs um 17 Uhr da zu sein........*


----------



## cubelix (27. September 2011)

Bei mir wirds auch eher Woende zu viel zu tun im Moment evtl. Do.wenn ich zeitig genug heimkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (27. September 2011)

Ich bau auf den Cubelix am Do ;-) Aber hey mach dir keinen Stress. 
An alle: Lust am Sonntag nen Ausflug nach Freiburg zu machen?


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> An alle: Lust am Sonntag nen Ausflug nach Freiburg zu machen?



Wär nicht abgeneigt.......


----------



## Zappcommander (28. September 2011)

Ich hät auch bock nur weiss ich noch nicht ob ich am Sonntag kann...


----------



## cubelix (28. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich bau auf den Cubelix am Do ;-) Aber hey mach dir keinen Stress.
> An alle: Lust am Sonntag nen Ausflug nach Freiburg zu machen?



Björn des klappt ned morgen werde am Freitag ne Runde drehen 
Wochenende ist bei mir schon voll. Sa arbeiten abends Schwiegermutter
SO um 17:00 auf Geburtstag usw.
werde So evtl. hier fahren und oder Montag mal schauen.

Viel Spaß in Freiburg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich bau auf den Cubelix am Do ;-) Aber hey mach dir keinen Stress.
> An alle: Lust am Sonntag nen Ausflug nach Freiburg zu machen?



Die Abfahrt vom Schauinsland runter?? kilometerweise flow nach unten  !!! Ist der letzte Teil dieser Route...

Dann mal viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## burn23 (29. September 2011)

@Pumuckel: Hast du zufällig einen guten Track für mich parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. September 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Pumuckel: Hast du zufällig einen guten Track für mich parat?



Wie gesagt, die Schlußabfahrt vom Schauinsland von o.g. Track und sonst bei GPSies und GPS-Tour wirste bestimmt fündig!! Sonst habe ich keine weiteren Tracks. Die Abfahrt vom Roßkopf ist auch super, wurde die letzten Jahre auch viel Gebaut!! 
Euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2011)

*na was macht der Fuß Felixendlich wieder fahrbereit*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *na was macht der Fuß Felixendlich wieder fahrbereit*


Letzten Sonntag mal wieder eine Minirunde. Muß halt langsam machen und nicht übertreiben, aber sonst gut!!, Zum Glück!!!


----------



## cubelix (30. September 2011)

Werde so gegen 17:30-18:00 starten falls noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Zappcommander (30. September 2011)

Lust hät ich ja schon aber ich warte noch auf mein Entlüftungskit. Und s Auto läuft auch immernoch net so wies soll 

Naja vielleicht hält das wunderschöne Wetter noch n weilchen...
Aber viel Spaß wünsch ich!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2011)

*Geiles Avatar Bild Matze


@ burn 23 wird nix bei mir ......*


----------



## cubelix (1. Oktober 2011)

@ Björn

Freiburg morgen ganz schlecht Autobahnsperrung

*[ A5 ]*

        (17:40 Uhr)
*Karlsruhe Richtung Basel*
        Zwischen AS Baden-Baden und AS Bühl Richtungsfahrbahn gesperrt,  Brückenabriss bis 02.10.2011 14:00 Uhr, empfohlene Umleitung ab AS  Baden-Baden U24


----------



## Zappcommander (1. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geiles Avatar Bild Matze
> *




Danke  musste endlich mal was forwärts gehen bei meinem account.


----------



## burn23 (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh sh!t. Merci für die Info! Mensch was nu?


----------



## cubelix (1. Oktober 2011)

Montag gehts nochmal in die Pfalz solang das Traumwetter noch bleibt.

Mal eine andere Ecke:

1 Tour      http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=favljkulsyeypvbj
oder
2 Tour      http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=maiddaorrzyfuypr

Herbstgenießertempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2011)

*Nicht auf mich zählen ich brüte grad die Seuche aus*


----------



## cubelix (3. Oktober 2011)

Oha Gute Besserung Andi

Hast ned wirklich viel Verpasst ausser einige Serpentinentrails  die DahnerTour ist nicht umbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Zappcommander (3. Oktober 2011)

Gude Besserung!!!


----------



## cubelix (4. Oktober 2011)

Vorraussichtlich letzter NRide bei angenehmen Temperaturen

ester Start 17:00 und 18:00 werden die Nachzügler abgehohlt.

wer ist am Start.


----------



## votecoli (4. Oktober 2011)

Isch..............


----------



## Schmu (4. Oktober 2011)

Könnt morgen ab 17uhr!


----------



## Zappcommander (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Ab Donnerstag solls Wetter ja leider schlechter werden. Ausgerechnet da könnt ich wieder.


----------



## burn23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Servus! Bin morgens/mittags wandern. Ich versuchs 
mal auf 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Könnt morgen ab 17uhr!



*Wenns klappt bin ich um 17 Uhr da ( nicht zum biken) und bring den Sattel mal mit......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (5. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wenns klappt bin ich um 17 Uhr da ( nicht zum biken) und bring den Sattel mal mit......*



Das wär spitze! Hast immernoch die Seuche?! Na dann mal noch gute Besserung!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Das wär spitze! Hast immernoch die Seuche?! Na dann mal noch gute Besserung!



*Ja immer noch......*


----------



## Schmu (5. Oktober 2011)

Hmmmmpf, bei uns geht schon die Welt unter! Wird auch bei matsch und pfützen gefahren?
Glaub kaum dass das Wetter bis um 17uhr besser wird?! Was meint ihr? Trotzdem fahren?


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hmmmmpf, bei uns geht schon die Welt unter! Wird auch bei matsch und pfützen gefahren?
> Glaub kaum dass das Wetter bis um 17uhr besser wird?! Was meint ihr? Trotzdem fahren?



*Ja auch bei Matsch und Pfützen.....außer es geht die Welt unter.
Nieselt doch nur stark.....*


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier hat es schon aufgehört mit Nieseln.
Den Regen sehe ich eher als Vorteilhaft.
Dann staubts nicht so.
Ich werde fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Den Regen sehe ich eher als Vorteilhaft.
> Dann staubts nicht so.



*Ned so wie am Freitag Nebelschwaden und was für welche*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (5. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, dann bin ich 17 hundert an der Kaserne...


----------



## Zappcommander (5. Oktober 2011)

Also bei uns hier scheint die sonne. Wünsch euch viel Spaß...


----------



## burn23 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mir wirds net reichen, bin eben erst heimgekommen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## cubelix (5. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ned so wie am Freitag Nebelschwaden und was für welche*



War heute genau wie am Freitag 

Grobstaubmaske empfehlenswert wenn man kein Staublunge bekommen will.


----------



## votecoli (5. Oktober 2011)

Awa schee so im Dungle.....


----------



## cubelix (6. Oktober 2011)

Nur für den Fall das jemand eine Kindshock i900 125mm 30,9mm braucht

ich hätte eine abzugeben vom Canyon, 5 Monate alt mit Garantie.

bei Intresse PN bis zum SO. dann kommts in den Bikemarkt wie das Tourqe.


----------



## burn23 (6. Oktober 2011)

... das Torque in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2011)

*Frage an alle , habe mit Sven und Matthias geklönt ob ihnen geholfen wäre die Ausfahrt auf Donnerstags verlegen. Damit die beiden auch wieder mitfahren können.
Mir ist´s egal ob Mittwochs oder Donnerstags.......


 Karsten darf ich noch am Lack lecken zum Abschied *


----------



## Schmu (7. Oktober 2011)

Mir is es egal ob Mittwochs oder Donnerstags da ich eh schicht arbeite und nie weiß wann ich kann...


----------



## votecoli (7. Oktober 2011)

Zwecks Fahren muß ich gestehen das mir der Mittwoch lieber ist da dort meine Herzdame auch bis spät arbeitet! Um aber auch der flexibilität Genüge zu tragen bin ich gerne bereit von Woche zu Woche zu beraten wann gefahren wird. Sollte es am Donnerstag regnen werd ich natürlich Mittw. Fahren. Wahrscheinlich werden die Gruppen aufgrund von Schichtarbeitern, Konferenzgeschädigten und eben Abendschülern eh nie ganz vollständig sein!




Für alle die das Wetter nicht schrecken:
Morgen um halb Zehn werden cubelix und ich an der Kaserne zum Homerun starten....außer es pisst natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (7. Oktober 2011)

Werde mich auch Wetter und Arbeitsabhängig dem Mi. oder Do. anschließen.


----------



## Zappcommander (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich steig für dieses wochende aus. Irgendwie zuviel zu tun. Hoffe nächste Woche mal wieder fahren zu können bzw nächstes WE... Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## cubelix (7. Oktober 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> ... das Torque in den Bikemarkt...




Ja ich weiß erst ein neus Haustier kaufen und dann Aussetzen weil es einem nicht mehr passt.

Das Leben ist hart


----------



## cubelix (7. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Frage an alle , habe mit Sven und Matthias geklönt ob ihnen geholfen wäre die Ausfahrt auf Donnerstags verlegen. Damit die beiden auch wieder mitfahren können.
> Mir ist´s egal ob Mittwochs oder Donnerstags.......
> 
> 
> Karsten darf ich noch am Lack lecken zum Abschied *



Hätt hier noch ein Bild für dein Nachttischen  willst haben


----------



## burn23 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ohje, irgendwie klappts mit uns nicht in letzter Zeit. Hab gestern Holz gehakt und mir nu einen Hexenschuss geholt. Komm mir vor wie ein alter Esel  Sonst wär ich aber dabei gewesen morgen.


----------



## cubelix (8. Oktober 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ohje, irgendwie klappts mit uns nicht in letzter Zeit. Hab gestern Holz gehakt und mir nu einen Hexenschuss geholt. Komm mir vor wie ein alter Esel  Sonst wär ich aber dabei gewesen morgen.




Schade mensch ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie Du aussiehst 
und gute Besserung alter Mann 

Des hilft Dir zwar ned aber die Trails waren super heut bis auf die Millionen von Buchäckern und Eicheln etc.


----------



## cubelix (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das die Mutter wüsste


----------



## iTom (8. Oktober 2011)

In der Fortsetzung hat er es aber wirklich drauf. Tolles Video von dem. Da kann man richtig neidisch werden.


----------



## cubelix (9. Oktober 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> In der Fortsetzung hat er es aber wirklich drauf. Tolles Video von dem. Da kann man richtig neidisch werden.




Ja Tom wo der Ray fährt lauf ich nur noch.und um das zu lernen 
habe ich gefühlte 100 Jahre zu spät mit dem Biken angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schade mensch ich weiß schon nicht mehr wie Du aussiehst
> und gute Besserung alter Mann
> 
> Des hilft Dir zwar ned aber die Trails waren super heut bis auf die Millionen von Buchäckern und Eicheln etc.



*Von mir auch gute Besserung Wärme hilft ........

Seit gestern wir können vom Wurzeltrail aus ganz durch über BMD zum Hangtrail fahren......*


----------



## cubelix (9. Oktober 2011)

Das BMD ist bald Geschichte wenn die Holzfäller da wahren


----------



## andi1969 (9. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das BMD ist bald Geschichte wenn die Holzfäller da wahren



*Och dann bauens wir wieder auf ......*


----------



## cubelix (9. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Von mir auch gute Besserung Wärme hilft ........
> 
> Seit gestern wir können vom Wurzeltrail aus ganz durch über BMD zum Hangtrail fahren......*



Schöne Line Andi hab mit der Säge noch ein bischen gewirkt.

Da warst aber ganz schön fleisig


----------



## Schmu (9. Oktober 2011)

Na dann bin ich aber mal auf Mittwoch bzw Donnerstag gespannt!
Habs am Samstag leider nicht geschafft, da mein Dienstherr mal wieder sich bei mir zwecks Wochenenddienst gemeldet hat *kotz*!

Hoffentlich wirds Wetter wieder bissl besser bis dahin...


----------



## Zappcommander (9. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was ihr da gebastelt habt. Hab heute meine Bremse auch endlich anständig entlüftet bekommen und bin heiss auf nächste Woche. Hoffe es klappt mal wieder bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schöne Line Andi hab mit der Säge noch ein bischen gewirkt.
> 
> Da warst aber ganz schön fleisig



*Oh gut dann brauch ich nicht mehr zu sägen.....4 Stunden Aktion und gut geschlafen dannach*


----------



## cubelix (10. Oktober 2011)

Nightride am Do. 
Start 17:15 und 18:00 an der Kaserne.


----------



## Schmu (10. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nightride am Do.
> Start 17:15 und 18:00 an der Kaserne.



Bin 17:15uhr da! Oleeeee!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Oh gut dann brauch ich nicht mehr zu sägen.....4 Stunden Aktion und gut geschlafen dannach*



Mensch, Ihr baut ja auch fleißig, ich sollte Euch mal besuchen kommen. Muß nach der langen Pause langsam aufbauen, dann komme ich mal mit.


----------



## Zappcommander (10. Oktober 2011)

Da kannn ich wieder nicht, hab auch noch keine Lampe
Wie schauts denn bei der allgmeinheit am Wochenende aus?
Wie wärs mit ner Ausfahrt am Samstag oder Sonntag?


Grüße vom Schüler


----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2011)

Achtung Uffbassae, immer aen Helm trarae:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Nightride am Do.
> Start 17:15 und 18:00 an der Kaserne.



Soll auch das Wetter besser sein....weniger Wind ,war sch....... heftig böhig heut.


----------



## cubelix (11. Oktober 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Achtung Uffbassae, immer aen Helm trarae:
> 
> Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube




Autsch könnt bei uns nur ein Keiler topen


----------



## Schmu (11. Oktober 2011)

@Andi: Endlich wieder gesund?! der spezi Sattel passt übrigens perfekt für meinen dicken Hintern, will aber noch den selle antesten...

Hat zufallig jemand mittwoch zeit und lust zu fahren, da bei mir Donnerstag sehr wahrscheinlich doch nicht klappt?!


----------



## iTom (11. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Soll auch das Wetter besser sein....weniger Wind ,war sch....... heftig böhig heut.



Wird wohl wieder ein haufen Gemüse auf den Wegen liegen, nach diesen Böen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Mensch, Ihr baut ja auch fleißig, ich sollte Euch mal besuchen kommen. Muß nach der langen Pause langsam aufbauen, dann komme ich mal mit.


*
Eine langsame Aufbaurunde kannst auch mal mit mir drehen*


----------



## Schmu (11. Oktober 2011)

@cubelix: bzw die zehn keiler vom Mittwoch, nur das man danach sehr wahrscheinlich nicht einfach so wieder aufsteht


----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> @Andi: Endlich wieder gesund?! der spezi Sattel passt übrigens perfekt für meinen dicken Hintern, will aber noch den selle antesten...
> 
> Hat zufallig jemand mittwoch zeit und lust zu fahren, da bei mir Donnerstag sehr wahrscheinlich doch nicht klappt?!



*Gutteste nur mal.Ja hab die Schei.... hinter mir..die Softshell Jacke ist leider zu groß*


----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Wird wohl wieder ein haufen Gemüse auf den Wegen liegen, nach diesen Böen.



*Hält sich in Grenzen Tom , war überraschender Weise weniger als ich befürchtet habe.....die Trails sind frei ...Äste mal hier und da*


----------



## Schmu (11. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Gutteste nur mal.Ja hab die Schei.... hinter mir..die Softshell Jacke ist leider zu groß*



Passt nicht?! Sch...! Falls dann jemand sonst Interesse an ner Crane Softshell Radjacke hat kann derjenige sie ja gern mal anprobieren und wer sie haben möchte ist mit nem Glühwein Richtung weihnachten dabei 
Also mir zu kurz, Andi zu groß müsste also jemand dazwischen passen...


----------



## votecoli (11. Oktober 2011)

Werde Morgen tagsüber versuchen meine Runden zu drehen. Donnerstag geht wenn überhaupt erst gegen 18.00 - 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## Schmu (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab meinen Termin jetzt auch verschieben können, bin also Donnerstag dabei! Oleeeee!


----------



## Hairider (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte mich ja eigentlich gerne mal anschließen nachdem ich mit Andy und anschließend mit Björn mal ne Runde fahren war. 
Leider war ich letzte Woche beruflich verhindert und diese Woche kämpfe ich gegen eine Grippe.
Hoffe also dass ich nächste Woche dabei bin!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Greetz Mario


----------



## andi1969 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte mich ja eigentlich gerne mal anschließen nachdem ich mit Andy und anschließend mit Björn mal ne Runde fahren war.
> Leider war ich letzte Woche beruflich verhindert und diese Woche kämpfe ich gegen eine Grippe.
> ...



*Höiii der Mario na den Umzug endlich vollbracht.....weist ja wo Du uns findest......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hairider (12. Oktober 2011)

Umzug endlich fertig. Wohne jetzt im Herzen von Brusel! Endlich etwas mehr Zeit! Hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche mit euch ne Runde zu drehen!


----------



## Zappcommander (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, will morgen ne kleine Tour starten.
Würd so gegen 12Uhr an der Kaserne loslegen.
Wenn jemand bock hat würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## burn23 (14. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand einen guten und günstigen Dämpfer braucht:

http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...IVID-10001/SubProducts/KFB-RSVIVID-10001-0001

Einfach unschlagbar der Preis


----------



## cubelix (14. Oktober 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Hi Leute, will morgen ne kleine Tour starten.
> Würd so gegen 12Uhr an der Kaserne loslegen.
> Wenn jemand bock hat würde ich mich freuen.



Muß Arbeiten mal sehen ob es mir reicht noch einen Nright zu starten 
evtl. sogar in die Pfalz .
Wenn alles optimal leuft könnte es auch 16:00 werden  aber sicher kann ich es nicht sagen.


----------



## votecoli (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist Tantchen gestorben. Muß mal schauen wie ich loskomme. Wird aber ein homerun.


----------



## Zappcommander (14. Oktober 2011)

Mein Beileid.

16Uhr is irgendwie zu spät für mich. Werd aber doch erst um 13uhr starten wird dann weniger stressig.
Dann komm ich endlich mal wieder zum fahren. 

Geht jemand am Sonntag fahrn? Würd da vielleicht auch nochmal gehen wenn jemand am start ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Muß Arbeiten mal sehen ob es mir reicht noch einen Nright zu starten
> evtl. sogar in die Pfalz .
> Wenn alles optimal leuft könnte es auch 16:00 werden  aber sicher kann ich es nicht sagen.



*Ich fahr ned mit .....muss erst das Auto zur Wekstatt bringen. So ein Depp hat meine Seitenscheibe eingeschlagen heut Nacht.
Wird erst was auf Sonntags bei mir.....*


----------



## cubelix (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde das Sofa und den Kaminofen heute bevorzugen


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2011)

Schad...Trail waren heut superMorgen mach ich extrem Familing...


----------



## Zappcommander (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand die Trails auch Super heute!

Geht denn morgen jemand fahrn? Wär dabei


----------



## cubelix (16. Oktober 2011)

Um 13:30 werde ich einen Homerun fahren.


----------



## Zappcommander (16. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Um 13:30 werde ich einen Homerun fahren.




Bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## cubelix (16. Oktober 2011)

Achtung Start 12:45 Kaserne.


----------



## Zappcommander (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuchs zu schaffen.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Um 13:30 werde ich einen Homerun fahren.


*
Uhh da ham ma uns locker verpasst....hab dafür Jörg und Patrik mal wieder getroffen......*


----------



## votecoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Damit ihr euch schlecht fühlt...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]KaptFR - the partaking of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]


Damit ihr euch nicht gannnz soooo schlecht fühlt...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662843"]KaptFR - the making of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2011)

*  Ich bin so unwürdig*


----------



## votecoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Mach da nix draus... i a!!!


----------



## Schmu (17. Oktober 2011)

Awas, der bscheißt doch, der hot klicka o!


----------



## burn23 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wow! Ab sofort trink ich auch nur noch Coke


----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey Björn


Wie war es in der Schwiez das Wetter hat doch gepasst denke ich.


----------



## Hairider (18. Oktober 2011)

sorry, jungs, der Tobi im Video bescheißt ned....ich war schon mal mit ihm am Gardasee und dachte dass mich nach 10 Jahren Downhill Rennen inklusive World Cups nix mehr schockt...aber der Kerl hat's sowas von geschafft. Der Tobi fährt so sau gut Trails, besonders super knifflige Stellen wo es teilweise 2m runter geht und dann direkt 90° Kurve (dahinter aber 600m Abhang)...das ist echt der Wahnsinn und macht super viel Spaß ihm zu zu schauen!

Wann geht diese Woche was? Ich denke ich bin wieder fit! Fahrt Ihr Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

Greetz Mario


----------



## burn23 (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Wetter war sowas von geil in der Schweiz 

Guggst du:












Kaiserwetter!






Weiter oben (2000-2500hm) lag noch Schnee, mussten dann unsere Räder schultern und von Inselchen zu Inselchen hüpfen. Kam mir vor wie bei Super Mario 





Das Rad sah dann dementsprechend aus 

Mehr Bilder gibts im Foddoalbumm


----------



## burn23 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja wegen Fahren, glaub donnerstags wär besser mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Schmu (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Donnerstag 17uhr an der Kaserne, Mittwoch kann ich nicht, da hat Schwiegermutter Geburtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> sorry, jungs, der Tobi im Video bescheißt ned....ich war schon mal mit ihm am Gardasee und dachte dass mich nach 10 Jahren Downhill Rennen inklusive World Cups nix mehr schockt...aber der Kerl hat's sowas von geschafft. Der Tobi fährt so sau gut Trails, besonders super knifflige Stellen wo es teilweise 2m runter geht und dann direkt 90° Kurve (dahinter aber 600m Abhang)...das ist echt der Wahnsinn und macht super viel Spaß ihm zu zu schauen!
> 
> Wann geht diese Woche was? Ich denke ich bin wieder fit! Fahrt Ihr Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> 
> Greetz Mario



*Hey Mario das ist mit einem  zu sehen......

Donnerstag gehe ich mal aus*


----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir wirds 18:00 am Do.

Sonst gibts nur ein gehudell.

@ Björn

Da bin ich ja mal gar ned Neidisch


----------



## Hairider (19. Oktober 2011)

hehe ok 

hoffe das wetter wird nicht sooo beschissen am donnerstag


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2011)

*Hab etwas zu vekaufen......







Sixpack Menace Lenker auf 68cm gekürzt mit Gebrauchsspuren



Sixpack Menace Lenker 72 cm mit Gebrauchsspuren




Einen Specialized 75mm Vorbau mit den Hülsen zum Winkelsvestellen und zwei Shimano Kettenblätter silber mit 22(9fach)(reserviert für burn) - und schwarz neu -unbenutzt 24 Zähne( 10fach).

Wurde alle pfleglich behandelt bei Intresse PM oder anschreiben*


----------



## Schmu (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd heut Abend mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen, da ich im Moment die Seuche ausbrüte. Falls es mir aber besser gehen sollte komm ich auf ne kleine runde vorbei...
Also wartet nicht auf mich an der Kaserne...


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich werd heut Abend mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen, da ich im Moment die Seuche ausbrüte. Falls es mir aber besser gehen sollte komm ich auf ne kleine runde vorbei...
> Also wartet nicht auf mich an der Kaserne...



*Oha gute Besserung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke, wie gesagt, vielleicht Klappts trotzdem heut Abend...


----------



## burn23 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich meld mich ab für heut abend. Muss nen Arbeitseinsatz beim Erzeuger leisten


----------



## Hairider (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am Start.... 18 Uhr an der Kaserne?


----------



## votecoli (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin raus....Donnerstags geht bei mir definitiv ned! Werd wieder Mittwochs starten wenn das Wetter es zulässt


----------



## cubelix (20. Oktober 2011)

So...... schon frisch wars heute 

Die Trails waren viel besser als erst gedacht und machten Laune.
Die Holzfäller waren auch noch nicht da.
Denke fürs Wochenende wirds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hairider (21. Oktober 2011)

jap! sehr lustig wars!! 
Der Mario a.k.a. St.Martin war auch mit dabei und hat sich gestern noch die 1400Lumen MagicShine +3er Lampe für den Lenker bestellt!

Vielleicht darf der Mario dann auch bei den großen Jungs mitspielen!


Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (21. Oktober 2011)

*So Mädels was ist Geplant zum Wochenende.......*


----------



## Schmu (21. Oktober 2011)

Arbeiten und gesund werden


----------



## andi1969 (21. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Arbeiten und gesund werden



*Aber ned dei böse Buben anstecken*


----------



## Schmu (21. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Aber ned dei böse Buben anstecken*



wenn ich wegen denen da rein muss, sollen die auch leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hät ja bock am Sonntag fahrn zu gehen, da ich morgen auf 2 Geburtstage muss...

Ich weiss nur nicht genau wie fitt ich dann am Sonntag sein werde


----------



## cubelix (21. Oktober 2011)

Versuche am Sa. Nachmittag (wenn sich der Hochnebel verzögen hat )
eine Runde zu drehen.Denke so um 15-16:00 Uhr.


----------



## cubelix (21. Oktober 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> jap! sehr lustig wars!!
> Der Mario a.k.a. St.Martin war auch mit dabei und hat sich gestern noch die 1400Lumen MagicShine +3er Lampe für den Lenker bestellt!
> 
> Vielleicht darf der Mario dann auch bei den großen Jungs mitspielen!
> ...




Hört sich vernüftig an deine Beleuchtung hatte ja eher einen" Das Licht am Ende des Tunnels karakter"


----------



## andi1969 (21. Oktober 2011)

*Ich schau mal ob es klappt am Samstag....*


----------



## Hairider (22. Oktober 2011)

Hat morgen wer Lust gegen 12uhr zu fahren?bin zeitlich etwas variabel,möchte nur nicht ins dunkle kommen.

Meldet euch einfach!


----------



## Hairider (23. Oktober 2011)

ok,scheinbar hat keiner Lust und Zeit. Habe sowieso nen hangover...dann geht's halt ins fitness studio


----------



## cubelix (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute mit der Dame des Hauses unterwegs


----------



## Hairider (23. Oktober 2011)

muss auch mal sein


----------



## cubelix (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde den Nightride am Mi. fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch! Abfahrt 17.00 Uhr zum ersten und 18.00 Uhr zum zweiten


----------



## burn23 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir geht Mittwoch net (KSC-Schlacke04). Würd am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Oktober 2011)

*Donnerstag wenn ich wieder stehen kann......Mittwoch beim Knochenrenker*


----------



## Schmu (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen, bei mir wirds eher spontan! Wenn alles klappt bin ich mittwoch und donnerstag dabei!
Ich schreibs hier aber vorher noch rein...


----------



## Hairider (25. Oktober 2011)

So, ich bin leider raus!
Lampe ist da, aber habe mir irgendwie nen Wirbel ausgerenkt und der hat sich entzündet.
Wahrscheinlich war ich bei der letzten Tour doch noch nicht ganz von meiner Erkältung erholt.

Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spaß! Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## burn23 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen, bei mir wirds eher spontan! Wenn alles klappt bin ich mittwoch und donnerstag dabei!
> Ich schreibs hier aber vorher noch rein...


 

Ja rechtzeitig schreiben. Ich treff mich sonst mit cubelix wo anders da sonst keiner fährt...


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2011)

So, ich werd jetzt mal auf den Bock steigen und losradeln. Bin 17.00 Uhr an der Kaserne, 17.30 Uhr bei cubelix und dann auf den hometrails. Falls einer kommen möchte am besten posten. Werd später nochmal reinschauen!


----------



## Schmu (26. Oktober 2011)

Sorry bin heut raus, schaffs zeitlich nicht.
Bin morgen 17uhr an der Kaserne, wer Zeit hat und kommt einfach hier posten.
Euch heut noch Happy Trails!


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja rechtzeitig schreiben. Ich treff mich sonst mit cubelix wo anders da sonst keiner fährt...



*na dann könnt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig Vollgas geben*


----------



## Hairider (26. Oktober 2011)

hey jungs,rücken war heut doch wieder ganz gut verheilt.

schmu,kannste morgen auf 18uhr schieben? dann wäre ich dabei! 17uhr schaff ich aber nicht wegen der arbeit!

noch wer am start?

greetz Mario


----------



## votecoli (26. Oktober 2011)

Trails waren heut sehr gutUnd gestartet bin ich bei 18 Grad....was will man mehr


----------



## Schmu (26. Oktober 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> hey jungs,rücken war heut doch wieder ganz gut verheilt.
> 
> schmu,kannste morgen auf 18uhr schieben? dann wäre ich dabei! 17uhr schaff ich aber nicht wegen der arbeit!
> 
> ...



Ich sammel dich einfach 18uhr an der Kaserne ein. Fahr trotzdem schon 17uhr, da ich um 16:30uhr Feierabend hab und es sich für mich nicht lohnt nochmal heimzufahren...
Andi bist auch am Start?


----------



## Schmu (26. Oktober 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Trails waren heut sehr gutUnd gestartet bin ich bei 18 Grad....was will man mehr



..Und heimgekommen bei 6 Grad?!


----------



## burn23 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr morgen ab 17.00 Uhr damit der Schmu net alleine ist. Danach wird um 18.00 Uhr der Hairider aufgegabelt. Andi ist selbstverständlich an einem von beiden Uhrzeiten am Start, sonst gibts Hiebe vom Knecht Ruprecht und der Weihnachtsmann schaut in auch ganz böse in die Augen und gibt ihm seine Geschenke net


----------



## cubelix (26. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *na dann könnt Ihr ja mal wieder richtig Vollgas geben*




Und wie ich Gas gegeben hab  BIOGAS ohne Ende.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja...ich richs immer noch...


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

*Habe am Samstag oder Sonntag mal vor den Park in Eppingen zu fahren, so Techtraining usw.......*


----------



## Zappcommander (28. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Habe am Samstag oder Sonntag mal vor den Park in Eppingen zu fahren, so Techtraining usw.......*



auf sowas hät ich auch mal bock bin aber bis einschl. Mittwoch snowboarden.


----------



## burn23 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich wär dabei, wenn ich net samstags arbeiten und sonntags essen müsste.

Aber wie siehts am Montag aus? Hat wer Lust in der Pfalz die Trails unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Habe am Samstag oder Sonntag mal vor den Park in Eppingen zu fahren, so Techtraining usw.......*



Also ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei, muss nur noch mit meiner Frau abklären wann ich Zeit habe/ bekomme 

Wär auch Montag bei dir machbar?

[email protected] Björn: war noch n lustiger Rückweg, war auf der flucht vor 4 wildschweinen, war aber Gott sei dank bergab schneller und die wollten glücklicher weise nix von mir


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei, muss nur noch mit meiner Frau abklären wann ich Zeit habe/ bekomme
> 
> Wär auch Montag bei dir machbar?
> 
> [email protected] Björn: war noch n lustiger Rückweg, war auf der flucht vor 4 wildschweinen, war aber Gott sei dank bergab schneller und die wollten glücklicher weise nix von mir



*Irgendwie hast Du´s mit Wildschweinen..... Deowechseln 
Klär mal ab wann Du frei bekommst*


----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

Aber wenn ich das Axe deo aufleg rennen doch die Mädels hinter her, äh "schleichen"...

Meine Frau hat mittlerweile leider das ganze WE verplant, von wandern in der Pfalz bis shoppen in HD, Eltern besuchen usw. Der Tag sollte im Moment 48 Stunden haben...
Könnte also leider tatsächlich nur Montag...
Sorry...


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das Axe deo aufleg rennen doch die Mädels hinter her, äh "schleichen"...
> 
> Meine Frau hat mittlerweile leider das ganze WE verplant, von wandern in der Pfalz bis shoppen in HD, Eltern besuchen usw. Der Tag sollte im Moment 48 Stunden haben...
> Könnte also leider tatsächlich nur Montag...
> Sorry...



*Na dann machen wir doch mit Björn die Pfalz unsicher, Eppingen läuft nicht weg...wär sowieso nur was für 2 Stunden dann wirds langweilig....*


----------



## Hairider (28. Oktober 2011)

hey jungs, wie besprochen fahren wir morgen nach Hamburg, bin also Montag nicht da!
wäre gern mal mitgekommen in die Pfalz aber ich bin mir sichet dass das nicht das letzte Mal war 
Beim nächsten bin ich dabei!

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie lang geht denn so ein Pfalztrip ca damit ich n bisschen planen kann...


----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

...im übrigen wär ich bei ner Pfalzrunde dabei, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht mit mir Bremse zu fahren...


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...im übrigen wär ich bei ner Pfalzrunde dabei, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht mit mir Bremse zu fahren...



*Mind. ca 3-5 Stunden( jeh nach dem was und wo wir fahren) auf der Kiste + An - und Abfahrt..... ich muss auch ganz langsam machen also Bremse gibts nicht*


----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

ok dann passt das...
Es sei denn Björn will sich a bissl mehr verausgaben, oder er fährt mit dem Rad hin...


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ungefähr mit An und Abfahrt 4-6 Stunden rechnen bei kleinen Runde (800-1200hm)30-45km.

Pfalz streng aber deutlich mehr an.

Zum Fahrplan

Sa. arbeiten
So. Vormittag Krankenbesuche  Nachmittag warscheinlich Homerun
Mo.arbeiten
........


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> ok dann passt das...
> Es sei denn Björn will sich a bissl mehr verausgaben, oder er fährt mit dem Rad hin...



*Und wie waren Die MUMA Reifen und 5/10 + Elektronische Plaste Pedale*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Reifen sind genial! Da klebst in der kurve! Grip ohne ende! Bergauf hast allerdings die A...Karte gezogen....    
Pedale in Verbindung mit den impact sind der Hammer! Man klebt auf den Pedalen...


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Kannst ungefähr mit An und Abfahrt 4-6 Stunden rechnen bei der kleinen Runde (800-1200hm)30-45km.
> 
> Pfalz streng aber deutlich mehr an.
> 
> ...



*Samstag nicht doof Firma 
Sonntag nicht doof Firma 
Montag nicht doof Firma  
Dienstag nicht doof Firma 
..... *


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Samstag nicht doof Firma
> Sonntag nicht doof Firma
> Montag nicht doof Firma
> Dienstag nicht doof Firma
> ..... *




Wenn ich den Lottopott knacke siehts dann so aus

Sa. Kündigung 
So. Flughafen Ziel La Palma 
Mo. Trails fahren 
Di.  Trails Fahren 
und das alles bei 27 Grad und.................


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung was ihr raucht... aber ich wills auch...
Sonntag Homerun is gebucht..
Im übrigen: Montag nix Schul, Dienstag nix Schul, Mittwoch nix Schul und Donnerschdag um Freidich sowieso ned....


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr raucht... aber ich wills auch...
> Sonntag Homerun is gebucht..
> Im übrigen: Montag nix Schul, Dienstag nix Schul, Mittwoch nix Schul und Donnerschdag um Freidich sowieso ned....



*Schmerzmittel gibts beim Doc muss man nicht rauchen und ja ich liebe meine neue Firma:kotz:

So um wieviel Uhr eigendlich am Montag Björn????*


----------



## burn23 (29. Oktober 2011)

Um 10 an der Hütte beim Klaus seinem Tal


----------



## Schmu (29. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, denk bei mir is es am besten ich fahr separat, damit ich nicht erst die 20km nach bruchsal fahren muss. Könnte man sich unterwegs irgendwo treffen, da ich den weg nicht genau kenne?


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2011)

*Kann am Montag nicht  der Rücken zickt wie Sau ......*


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle Saichzipfel da draußen...
Endurorunde heut ab 11.30 Uhr von der Kaserne aus


Achtung Weihnachtsfeier

Terminvorschläge 26.11.11 oder 03.12.11
Jeweils 18.30 Uhr im Kaiserpalast in Bruchsal MIT Frauen (oder was ihr habt..)​


----------



## burn23 (30. Oktober 2011)

Am 26.11. kann ich net. Am 3.12. schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann auch nur am 3.12. Am 26.11. Hab ich Nachtdienst...


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2011)

kann an  beiden Terminen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Oktober 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> kann an beiden Terminen


 

*Was für ein Zufall Ich auch*
War ne schöne gemütliche Runde heut
Und nochmal meinen "Reschpekt" an Luckydas der mit uns Bekloppten mitfährt


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja der Lucky hat Talent 

Hat er bestimmt von der Mutter  duck und weg


----------



## votecoli (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja bschdimmd....Von mit hat a nur s viel esse..Alla, 03.12.11 isch feschd. Ende der Woche brauche die genaue Personezahl, dann reservier re!


----------



## andi1969 (31. Oktober 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja bschdimmd....Von mit hat a nur s viel esse..Alla, 03.12.11 isch feschd. Ende der Woche brauche die genaue Personezahl, dann reservier re!



*Ok 3.12 wir kommen *


----------



## burn23 (1. November 2011)

Zieht euch das mal rein:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/

Der neue Danny McAskill


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/
> 
> Der neue Danny McAskill



Ich sag nur Made in Germany!!!


----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2011)

*Zu geil der Zwerg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2011)

*Schönes Licht heute im Wald*


----------



## Schmu (1. November 2011)

@Andi: ist dein Rücken wieder fit oder warst spazieren?


----------



## burn23 (1. November 2011)

War heut auch mit der besseren Hälfte am Rhein spazieren, alles schön gelb und rot, einfach herrlich


----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> @Andi: ist dein Rücken wieder fit oder warst spazieren?



*Zu Fuß ......*


----------



## Schmu (1. November 2011)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch zu Fuß aufm Königstuhl unterwegs, einfach geniales Wetter mt der genialen Baumpracht (Haben sogar die Heidelberger Downhiller gesehen mit nem schönen Sprinter zum shutteln)
gestern war ich auch mal wieder ein bisschen bei mit vor der Haustür - Die Farbpracht hat echt was!


----------



## cubelix (1. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/
> 
> Der neue Danny McAskill




Hoffen wir mal das der Pipimann nicht auf die dauer Schäden davonträgt
so wie der Kleine dem einschenkt 

aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. November 2011)

war beim Almabtrieb in Dietlingen


----------



## burn23 (1. November 2011)

Soso


----------



## cubelix (1. November 2011)

lauter Rindviecher


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2011)

Ich werde heut um 18:00 von der Kaserne starten.


----------



## Schmu (2. November 2011)

Muss leider arbeiten, geh aber morgen fahren.


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. November 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich werde heut um 18:00 von der Kaserne starten.


 
 
Oli (zu 90%) und meine Wenigkeit sind am Start


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2011)

Bin krank


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Bin krank


 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Zappcommander (2. November 2011)

Werde mir heute meine Lampe bestellen.
So ne gelegenheit geht mir nicht nochmal durch die lappen

Hat jemand am Freitag lust gegen Mittag fahren zu gehen? 
Hab noch Urlaub und werd auf jeden Fall ne Tour starten


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2011)

*So ich steig erst mal aus.....war beim Doc zum röntgen , ist zu 80% ein Bandscheibenvorfall , Montag gehts zum MRT und dann weiß ich mehr.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (2. November 2011)

Ui Andi, das hört sich ja garnet gut an. Ich hoffe mal das Beste für dich!


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So ich steig erst mal aus.....war beim Doc zum röntgen , ist zu 80% ein Bandscheibenvorfall , Montag gehts zum MRT und dann weiß ich mehr.*


 
Schade, hättest Du am Di.einen MRT-Termin könnten wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen


----------



## cubelix (2. November 2011)

Wie treffend ist doch der Name B.O.T.A 

Gudde Besserung allen kranken


----------



## iTom (2. November 2011)

B andscheibenvorfall
O steoporose
T rübung der Augenlinse
A rthrose



Wir werden ja alle älter


----------



## Schmu (2. November 2011)

Ouh Sch... dann wünsch ich allen Kranken, ob altersbedingt oder sonst was GUTE BESSERUNG! schaut das ihr schnell gesund werdet!


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> B andscheibenvorfall
> O steoporose
> T rübung der Augenlinse
> A rthrose
> ...



*Danke hab ich auch schon gemerkt ......muss ja schließlich TD- Andi einholen.*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So ich steig erst mal aus.....war beim Doc zum röntgen , ist zu 80% ein Bandscheibenvorfall , Montag gehts zum MRT und dann weiß ich mehr.*



Ach Andi, wünsche Dir ne gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ach Andi, wünsche Dir ne gute Besserung!!!!!



*Danke Felix.....und an den Rest der alten Männer auch Danke.*


----------



## votecoli (2. November 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, alter SaicherGrad wieder mit Genuss deinen Trail gefahren..Hoffentlich wirds wieder!

Das gilt natürlich auch für meinen Bil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (4. November 2011)

Ahoi! Erstmal gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Verletzten!

Ich hätte gern ein paar hilfreiche Tips und Ratschläge von euch. Und zwar folgendes:

Hab meine Frau überreden können mir das 2012er Torque Trailflow zu bestellen, da ich jetzt aber gern noch n Zweitrad hätte hier meine Frage:
Ich will mit dem Zweitrad hauptsächlich zur Arbeit fahren, längere Touren in den Wäldern zum Kondition aufbauen und nächstes Jahr mit Kinderanhänger und mit der frau Radtouren machen.
Würde aber gerne auch mal damit die trails an der Kaserne unsicher machen.
Meint ihr ein Marathon Fully mit 120mm vorn und hinten ist da ausreichend oder sogar zuviel des Guten?
Ich liebäugle ein wenig mit dem cannondoof rz One twenty 2 da ich hier die Möglichkeit hätte das MOTO in Zahlung zu geben.
Oder wär es sogar denkbar ein Allmountain zuzulegen allah nerve AM oder wäre das zu viel/ schwer zum "normal" Tour fahren?

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Reese23 (4. November 2011)

Hey Schmu,

ich hatte mal das Cannondale Rize mit 130 mm vor paar Jahren und bin damit alles gefahren um die Kaserne... in der Pfalz kam es dann aber an die Grenzen. Was unangenehm war, war der Lenk und Sitzwinkel sonst aber Top zum Strecke machen und leichtere Trails.

Habe dann umgesattelt auf das Nerve AM 2010 und fahre damit alles... obwohl ich meinte zusätzlich viel Geld in ein Nicolai Helium AM investieren zu müssen bin ich doch wieder beim Nerve AM angelangt. Das Rad ist wirklich klasse und steckte bis jetzt alles von Pfalz über Heidelberg bis Gardasee ohne Probleme weg. Habe es leicht Richtung Enduro modifiziert (breiterer Lenker, Teleskop-Sattelstütze, 2-Fach mit Bashguard, Kettenführung) seitdem passt es perfekt.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...


----------



## Schmu (4. November 2011)

Schonmal danke für den Tip, fürs grobere hätte ich dann ja das Torque. Ist der lenk und sitzwinkel beim RZ 120 generell Sch... zu fahren oder nur für Singletrails zum klettern usw? Finds halt nicht schlecht, das es schnellspanner und keine steckachse hat, da ich ja nächstes Jahr mit Kinderanhänger fahren muss/ will und die keine Adapter für steckachse haben...


----------



## burn23 (4. November 2011)

Hallo Sascha,

ich sag mal so, wenn du einen Kinderhänger ziehen willst und Kondition bolzen möchtest bist du auch recht gut mit einem Hardtail (120er Fully) bediehnt. Bin in Brusl auch schon mal mit dem Hardtail gefahren, geht auch sehr gut und werd im Winter auch öfters damit unterwegs sein (weniger anfällig, da keine Lager). Zur Arbeit reichts allemal.

Aber wie so oft, tausend Leute, tausend Meinungen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Schmu (4. November 2011)

Dann schlag mir mal n gutes hardtail mit 120-130 mm vor, am besten cannondale oder Specialized, wegen in Zahlung nahme MOTO


----------



## Reese23 (4. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für den Tip, fürs grobere hätte ich dann ja das Torque. Ist der lenk und sitzwinkel beim RZ 120 generell Sch... zu fahren oder nur für Singletrails zum klettern usw? Finds halt nicht schlecht, das es schnellspanner und keine steckachse hat, da ich ja nächstes Jahr mit Kinderanhänger fahren muss/ will und die keine Adapter für steckachse haben...



Also zum normaleren Fahren war das Rize Top... beim klettern steigt halt leicht das VR und bei steilen Singletrails hast ein permanentes Überschlagsgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (4. November 2011)

Puh schwer, ich bin mit meinem Centurion echt zufrieden, war echt ein Glückskauf. Alutech bringt (leider erst Anfang nächsten Jahres) ein Hardtail und ein 120er-Fully raus. Aber wie wärs z.B. mit dem Camber (120er) von Speiseeis? Könntest dann beim Bunny dein Moto in Zahlung geben und gut. Speiseeis ht in den meisten Fällen ne "Wohlfühlgeometrie". Würd halt kein Race-Hardtail bzw. -Fully nehmen, sonst wirds dem kleinen ja schwindelig wenn du mal Gas gibst


----------



## burn23 (4. November 2011)

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Mein Kollege hat sich letzt ein Claymore zugelegt und hat sein Rize in Zahlung gegeben. Zustand ist fast wie neu (gibt sehr acht auf seine Räder) und Größe war L. Müsste noch beim Bunny stehen...


----------



## cubelix (4. November 2011)

Hey Sascha

Das wichtigste ist das Du dich auch wohl fühlst auf dem Rad ob hinten Hard oder mit Federung.
Da Du ja Markengebunden bist würde ich das Camber oder Stumpi mal fahren.


----------



## Schmu (4. November 2011)

Das stumpi wÃ¤r mein Favorit ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Das camber werd ich mal anfragen ob es zum probefahren in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe da ist, da ich dann max 100-150â¬ drauflegen mÃ¼sste...
Das stumpi wÃ¤r zwar genial wegen federweg usw. aber wie gesagt die kohle hab ich nicht, da mein Auto so langsam den Geist aufgibt und Anfang 2012 ein neues fÃ¤llig wird...


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2011)

*Rock Hopper HT von Speci.....Touren Geo und auch mit einer 120mm Reba fahrbar... und das Camber steht dem Stumpi fahrtechnisch in nichts nach*


----------



## Schmu (4. November 2011)

Na dann werd ich auf jedenfall mal beim bunnyhop anfragen wegen camber in L und was er mir für mein MOTO gibt und falls die probefahrt gut läuft werd ich das camber Elite nehmen und mit dem die trails fahren bis das Torque kommt...
Hoff das Bike hält auch n paar Sprünge aus, ohne das es gleich total ausgenudelt ist...

Vielen vielen dank für die ganzen Tips!


----------



## Hairider (5. November 2011)

Hey Leute, ich wünsche auch allen Kranken und Erkrankten (Achtung Wortwitz!  ) eine gute Besserung!
Ich bekomme heute Besuch von einem Kumpel aus München und wir werden gegen 14 Uhr noch eine Tour hier im Bruchsaler Raum fahren.
Außerdem wollten wir morgen in die Pfalz.

Wer hat Lust sich heute oder morgen (oder Beide Tage) anzuschließen?

LG Mario


----------



## burn23 (5. November 2011)

Ich ;-) Wie wärs morgen 10 Uhr an der Klausenthalhütte in Diedesfeld und die Kalmit unklar machen?


----------



## andi1969 (5. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich ;-) Wie wärs morgen 10 Uhr an der Klausenthalhütte in Diedesfeld und die Kalmit unklar machen?



* Dann mal viel Spass, werd den Weg zur LOOG zu Fuß unternehmen ...vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs*


----------



## Hairider (5. November 2011)

Hey Dude, wie per SMS hört sich das Super an...nur wir machen heut Abend noch ne Kneipentour in KA, weiß noch nicht wie sehr das ausartet. Muss nachher mal mit meinem Kumpel klären wo die Prio liegt, Biken oder Party ;-)

Ich hatte eher angepeilt dass wir so gegen 11 oder 12 in der Pfalz sind. Ist Dir das zu spät?

Andi, nochmal gute Besserung...auch Gesundheitlich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. November 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Hey Dude, wie per SMS hört sich das Super an...nur wir machen heut Abend noch ne Kneipentour in KA, weiß noch nicht wie sehr das ausartet. Muss nachher mal mit meinem Kumpel klären wo die Prio liegt, Biken oder Party ;-)
> 
> Ich hatte eher angepeilt dass wir so gegen 11 oder 12 in der Pfalz sind. Ist Dir das zu spät?
> 
> Andi, nochmal gute Besserung...auch Gesundheitlich ;-)



*Danke Mario  Ich versuchs ......*


----------



## burn23 (5. November 2011)

Jo so 11.00 Uhr ist auch ok. 

Solange du heute Abend net dein Bierdiplom machst


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (5. November 2011)

Also ich mach Morgen ne Gemütliche AOK-Cooper-Tour um HD mit dem AM.
Abfahrt 7:40.
Wer Lust hat, einfach melden.


----------



## cubelix (5. November 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Also ich mach Morgen ne Gemütliche AOK-Cooper-Tour um HD mit dem AM.
> Abfahrt 7:40.
> Wer Lust hat, einfach melden.




7:40 meine Frau bringt mich um wenn ich Sie da Weckeda mach ich lieber die gemütliche erst Frühstück mit Frau Tour um 11:00 .


----------



## Schmu (6. November 2011)

Oh Mann, eure Probleme hätt ich gern mal, sitz hier und darf mal wieder arbeiten.
Dafür gibts aber gute Nachrichten, der bunnyhop nimmt mein MOTO und ich bekomm dafür sehr wahrscheinlich ein 2011er/ 2010er Stumpjumper, falls die doch aus sind das camber Elite...


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Oh Mann, eure Probleme hätt ich gern mal, sitz hier und darf mal wieder arbeiten.
> Dafür gibts aber gute Nachrichten, der bunnyhop nimmt mein MOTO und ich bekomm dafür sehr wahrscheinlich ein 2011er/ 2010er Stumpjumper, falls die doch aus sind das camber Elite...



*Uhhh der Schmu rüstet auf   na also geht doch
Ich sitz hier und langweile mich*


----------



## Schmu (6. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Uhhh der Schmu rüstet auf   na also geht doch
> Ich sitz hier und langweile mich*



Haha, ja jetzt muss ich "nur" noch Kondition und Fahrtechnik aufrüsten


----------



## Hairider (6. November 2011)

Jungs, war ein cooler Tag heute!!!
Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen der Trails rund um den Kalmit!

Hier ein paar Impressionen von heute:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44296


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Jungs, war ein cooler Tag heute!!!
> Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen der Trails rund um den Kalmit!
> 
> Hier ein paar Impressionen von heute:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44296



Dito 
Und gern gschehe
Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (6. November 2011)

@ Bjorn

Was mache die Knochen?.


----------



## burn23 (6. November 2011)

Gut soweit. Hab Nur paar Schürfwunden und nen blauen Fleck am Becken. Halb so schlimm 

Ach ja: War echt top heute  (außer das ich keine Erbsensuppe essen konnte weil zuviel los war)


----------



## Schmu (6. November 2011)

Die gute Erbsensuppe fÃ¼r 2,5â¬ ?! Mann o ich will da auch unbedingt mal dahin. Wenn nur meine bzw Kondition nicht wÃ¤re...
Hats da nicht ne schÃ¶ne AnfÃ¤ngerstrecke mit wenig Aufstieg und viel bergab?


----------



## cubelix (7. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Gut soweit. Hab Nur paar Schürfwunden und nen blauen Fleck am Becken. Halb so schlimm
> 
> Ach ja: War echt top heute  (außer das ich keine Erbsensuppe essen konnte weil zuviel los war)




Gut  hätt auch anderst ausgehen können


----------



## Hairider (8. November 2011)

jap! definitiv....hab das ganze ja noch auf Video...bin nur noch nicht zum Schneiden gekommen.
Vielleicht mal Ende der Woche! 

Morgen oder Übermorgen erst mal mein neues Bike abholen!!


----------



## Hairider (8. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr jemanden kennt, das gute Stück ist zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=435270


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (8. November 2011)

Welches wurde es denn? Speiseeis Enduro giftgrün?


----------



## Schmu (8. November 2011)

Wars nicht das Trek Remedy?


----------



## burn23 (9. November 2011)

Wer hat Lust morgen um 18.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## andi1969 (9. November 2011)

*Kleine gute Nachricht keine Bandscheibenvorfall... HWS Syndrom*


----------



## Schmu (9. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Kleine gute Nachricht keine Bandscheibenvorfall... HWS Syndrom*



Das heißt du bekommst jetzt jede Menge gratis Massagen?! 

Beim Fahren bin ich diese Woche raus, bekomm erst Freitag Abend mein Stumpjumper  falls ihr aber am WE fahren solltet wäre ich dabei..


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2011)

Thema Weihnachtsfeier:
Hab die Rückmeldung von burn, Trail scout und Trail dive Andi sowie cubelix! Werde am Freitag reservieren, falls noch einer Lust hat

Thema Fahren:
Heut 17.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. November 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Thema Weihnachtsfeier:
> Hab die Rückmeldung von burn, Trail scout und Trail dive Andi sowie cubelix! Werde am Freitag reservieren, falls noch einer Lust hat
> 
> Thema Fahren:
> Heut 17.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle


 
+18:00 für die Nachzügler


----------



## votecoli (9. November 2011)

Yes............


----------



## andi1969 (9. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Das heißt du bekommst jetzt jede Menge gratis Massagen?!
> 
> Beim Fahren bin ich diese Woche raus, bekomm erst Freitag Abend mein Stumpjumper  falls ihr aber am WE fahren solltet wäre ich dabei..



*Massagen auch aber nix mit Gratis.....*


----------



## Schmu (9. November 2011)

Falls für reizstrom Therapie selbst zahlen musst, hab ich hier noch ne alte Autobatterie und n Kabel 
Wie lange wirst denn jetzt ausfallen?

@oli: würde auch mit Eheweib auf der weihnachtsfeier aufkreuzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Falls für reizstrom Therapie selbst zahlen musst, hab ich hier noch ne alte Autobatterie und n Kabel
> Wie lange wirst denn jetzt ausfallen?
> 
> @oli: würde auch mit Eheweib auf der weihnachtsfeier aufkreuzen...



*Nene macht meine LGF mit dem Fleischklopfer und dann Finger in die Steckdose...so ca. 2 Wochen noch*


----------



## cubelix (9. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nene macht meine LGF mit dem Fleischklopfer und dann Finger in die Steckdose...so ca. 2 Wochen noch*




Alder wenn das so weitergeht könnte mann bald auser dem Nright noch ein 
Gruppentherapieabend einrichten.Motto Dehnen,Kräftigen Ü 30


----------



## Schmu (9. November 2011)

Da fällt mir grad was ein:

Hatte nicht jemand von euch noch ne kindshock 30.9 über die er nicht mehr braucht?
Meine 31.6er passt leider nicht mehr ins neue Radl...


----------



## Hairider (9. November 2011)

hey leutels, 

hoffe ihr hattet heute ne lustige runde! konnte leider nicht da viel zu tun war und ich dann mein neues Bike geholt habe. 

jetzt steht hier grad ein Speci Enduro FSR Expert carbon in meiner bude. Muss es morgen in drr Mittagspause erst mal durchchecken ob alle Schrauben und Einstellungen richtig sind und dann hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen. Hat jemand Bock morgen, Donnerstag, 18uhr?


----------



## burn23 (10. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich schon, siehe Seite 13


----------



## votecoli (10. November 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Massagen auch aber nix mit Gratis.....*


 
Doch schoooo.....



Schmu schrieb:


> Falls für reizstrom Therapie selbst zahlen musst, hab ich hier noch ne alte Autobatterie und n Kabel
> Wie lange wirst denn jetzt ausfallen?
> 
> @oli: würde auch mit Eheweib auf der weihnachtsfeier aufkreuzen...


 

Geht klar
Schmu und zappcommander sin dabei



cubelix schrieb:


> Alder wenn das so weitergeht könnte mann bald auser dem Nright noch ein
> Gruppentherapieabend einrichten.Motto Dehnen,Kräftigen Ü 30


 

Au jaKeine schlechte Idee


----------



## FreeGhostRider (10. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen um 18.00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


 Lust schon. Aber ich muß/darf mit dem Laternenumzug ne Runde um 17.30Uhr durch Friedrichstal drehen. Sonst hätte es endlich mal klappen können......


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. November 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Alder wenn das so weitergeht könnte mann bald auser dem Nright noch ein
> Gruppentherapieabend einrichten.Motto Dehnen,Kräftigen Ü 30


 

Gruppentherapie Ü40 anschließend mit meiner Wenigkeit


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Gruppentherapie Ü40 anschließend mit meiner Wenigkeit



*Night Joga im Wald mit DX Beleuchtung.....da hört man das knacken und krachen nicht so laut bei und beiden......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hairider (11. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfv136G1eus"]Trailriding Pfalz 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier mal noch das video vom sonntag! da wir ja alle nicht sturzgeil sind habe ich Björns Sturz mal ausgeschnitten


----------



## andi1969 (11. November 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Trailriding Pfalz 2011      - YouTube
> 
> hier mal noch das video vom sonntag! da wir ja alle nicht sturzgeil sind habe ich Björns Sturz mal ausgeschnitten



*Och Schade darum wollt ich´s doch sehen ...Tolle Iddeee Mario endlich wieder mal ein Vid .
Den W-Trail und den neuen vom Kalmit Richtung Klausental hab ich erkannt aber der Rest*


----------



## burn23 (11. November 2011)

Puh da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt  Kannst mir das ganze Video mal zukommen lassen Mario, dann mach ne Sturzanalyse.

Weg war: Hohen Loog -> W-Trail -> Kalmit -> Klausenthal


----------



## burn23 (11. November 2011)

Wie siehts morgen Mittag aus? Wer hat Lust so ab 12 ne Runde in Bruchsal, Pfalz oder von mir aus mal HD zu drehen?


----------



## Schmu (11. November 2011)

Also ich würde am Sonntag mein Stumpjumper einfahren wollen, morgen hab ich hochzeitstag, da bin ich raus.
Also falls wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach hier posten...
Bin zeitlich flexibel...


----------



## Schmu (11. November 2011)

p.s. hat noch jemand ne kindshock mit 30.9 Durchmesser über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (11. November 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Trailriding Pfalz 2011      - YouTube
> 
> hier mal noch das video vom sonntag! da wir ja alle nicht sturzgeil sind habe ich Björns Sturz mal ausgeschnitten


 

Nice


----------



## cubelix (11. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also ich würde am Sonntag mein Stumpjumper einfahren wollen, morgen hab ich hochzeitstag, da bin ich raus.
> Also falls wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach hier posten...
> Bin zeitlich flexibel...


 

Ich wollte auch fahren Start so um 10:30-11:00 Kaserne

Mit Einkehr im Sallenbusch


----------



## Schmu (12. November 2011)

Sonntag 11uhr würd bei mir passen! Bin dann oben an der Kaserne...


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch fahren Start so um 10:30-11:00 Kaserne
> 
> Mit Einkehr im Sallenbusch



*Fressbobbel......*


----------



## Schmu (12. November 2011)

@cubelix: steht das nun morgen bei dir?
Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## votecoli (12. November 2011)

So die Herren:


Weihnachtsfeier am 03.12.11 im Kaiserpalast Bruchsal steht!


18.30 Uhr mit Anhang

Bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben wenn sich was ändert!

Infos:

http://217.160.61.32/PLZCMS/BRANCHENHOMEPAGECMS/index.php?KID=20080630235146


----------



## cubelix (12. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> @cubelix: steht das nun morgen bei dir?
> Sonst noch wer dabei?




Natürlich steht der  11:00 geht klar.

@ Andi

Hey ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie der SBusch aussieht 
und um diese Jahreszeit kann MANN sich ruhig eine kleine Isolationsschicht zulegen.


----------



## Schmu (12. November 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Natürlich steht der  11:00 geht klar.
> 
> @ Andi
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, dann mal bis morgen!


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2011)

*


Nebelsüppe .....soll das Hambacher Schloss sein





Wir waren von der Klausental Hütte über Hambacher Schloß -Schutzhütte Suppenschüssel Quelle weiter über Ketschup/Majo Trail zum Sühnekreuz - Hohe Loog und runter über W-Trail unterwegs......mit verlaufen im Nebel 4Stunden...*


----------



## burn23 (14. November 2011)

Ketchup/Majo-Trail  Wie geil!
Wann wart ihr denn dort? Sieht ja echt heftig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ketchup/Majo-Trail  Wie geil!
> Wann wart ihr denn dort? Sieht ja echt heftig aus



*Gestern um 10 Uhr war auch heftig..auf 400-600 Hm so 20m Sicht und der Nebel kondensierte an den Ästen.Wenn der Wind etwas ging regnete es runter. *


----------



## cubelix (15. November 2011)

Für die Mittwochsfahrer morgen 18:00 Kaserne

Warscheinlich erste Below Zero Tour für den kommenden Winter .

Also ned die Tempos und den Tee vergessen.


----------



## votecoli (15. November 2011)

I kumm...............


----------



## Schmu (15. November 2011)

Bin raus, hab spätschicht...
@cubelix: soll ich dir nach der Arbeit den Reifen vorbei bringen? Hab so gegen 20:10uhr Feierabend...


----------



## Hairider (17. November 2011)

bin diese woche leider raus da ich bissi im stress bin.
euch viel spass !

hier noch ein kleines Sommer Deja-Vu: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOf04FV0kck&feature=related"]EVOC Vinschgau Trail Riding      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## burn23 (17. November 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!  Leider kann ich diese Woche auch nix machen, sitz hier zuhause mit meinem verkanteten 4. Lendenwirbel und muss Tabletten schlucken  Das kommt davon wenn man älter wird.


----------



## cubelix (17. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche!  Leider kann ich diese Woche auch nix machen, sitz hier zuhause mit meinem verkanteten 4. Lendenwirbel und muss Tabletten schlucken  Das kommt davon wenn man älter wird.


 

Da fängst aber schon früh an mit den Wirbel oder noch Folgen vom Abflug
in HD 

Gute Besserung


----------



## burn23 (17. November 2011)

Ne das kam vom Kicken am Montag, bzw. das war der letztendliche Auslöser. Weiß auch net, werd dieses Jahr nur von Rückenwehwehchen verfolgt


----------



## votecoli (17. November 2011)

Kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche!  Leider kann ich diese Woche auch nix machen, sitz hier zuhause mit meinem verkanteten 4. Lendenwirbel und muss Tabletten schlucken  Das kommt davon wenn man älter wird.



* Huhu Leidensgenosse was treibst denn schon wieder*


----------



## Schmu (18. November 2011)

Den Satz kann ich mir bald als Vorlage speichern: ich wünsche allen Kranken und Verletzten gute Besserung 
Hat eigentlich noch einer oder zwei der gesunden Lust und Zeit a Sonntag ne gemütliche Runde zu fahren?


----------



## andi1969 (19. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Den Satz kann ich mir bald als Vorlage speichern: ich wünsche allen Kranken und Verletzten gute Besserung
> Hat eigentlich noch einer oder zwei der gesunden Lust und Zeit a Sonntag ne gemütliche Runde zu fahren?


*
Hehehe

Du Sascha halt mal die Shaman KEfÜ zurück, verkaufe heute meinen Urge Helm und brauch für ´s Volcano wieder eine mit Tretlager Befestigung.*


----------



## Schmu (19. November 2011)

Geht klar!


----------



## cubelix (19. November 2011)

Werde Morgen fahren 
Uhrzeit 
Mal schauen wenn ich aus der Kise falle.

@ Schmu 

Melde mich mal telefonisch Morgen.


----------



## Schmu (19. November 2011)

@cubelix: geht klar, war heut nur 12stunden auf messe in Stuttgart und denk das ich mit Frau und Kind morgen erstmal ordentlich ausschlaf...
Denk also das ich nicht vor halb zwölf kann  sagst einfach bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (20. November 2011)

I versuch a zu kommeAusgschlofe hewe scho


----------



## Schmu (20. November 2011)

Ich bin a gloggähellwach, so ischs halt wenn der kloi mohnd das er um 7 verreggeles spiele muss 

Dann schlagt mal ne Uhrzeit vor...


----------



## votecoli (20. November 2011)

Auf...mir rufe gonz laud...

Karschdn...Uffsteh....


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2011)

*Pschhhht....mensch  ned so laut *


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2011)

Also 11:30 Kaserne falls noch jemand Bewegungsdrang hat.


----------



## votecoli (20. November 2011)

Geile Herbsttour heut.........


----------



## Schmu (20. November 2011)

Scheee wars, und dä struudl äm sallebusch war a subba!


----------



## cubelix (20. November 2011)

Crazy


----------



## burn23 (22. November 2011)

Morgen 18.30 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## votecoli (22. November 2011)

Bil, Lukas und Oli 17.45 Uhr an der Feldscheuer....Karsten 18.00 Uhr Kaserne...paar schnelle Trails...18.30 Uhr Björn abholen....ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (22. November 2011)

Zu Befehl!


----------



## cubelix (22. November 2011)

Der Ton hier passt sich woll den Temperaturen an 


18:00 bin dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30 Uhr an der Kaserne



*Bin da und bring Dir das Kettenblatt mit........*


----------



## Matze-Lambo (23. November 2011)

Also darf ich daraus schließen das ihr damit Donnerstag meint?!
Dann würde ich nämlich eventuell kommen....


----------



## votecoli (24. November 2011)

Ich glaub du hast dich verlaufen....





Matze-Lambo schrieb:


> Also darf ich daraus schließen das ihr damit Donnerstag meint?!
> Dann würde ich nämlich eventuell kommen....


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast dich verlaufen....



*Nene Oliver der Matze kommt von mir......er hat sich nicht verlaufen.*


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2011)

Matze-Lambo schrieb:


> Also darf ich daraus schließen das ihr damit Donnerstag meint?!
> Dann würde ich nämlich eventuell kommen....



*Ne Matze war gestern.....*


----------



## Schmu (24. November 2011)

Jaja, immer schön für Verwirrung sorgen 

Bin diese Woche leider komplett raus mit fahren, da ich gestern hab arbeiten müssen und am WE auch, außerdem kann ich mich jetzt in die Liga der defekten Gentlemen einreihen, da ich n dickes knie hab, weiß der Geier warum...
Euch noch viel Spaß die Woche über!


----------



## votecoli (24. November 2011)

Oohh...sorryDann nehm ich alles zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> außerdem kann ich mich jetzt in die Liga der defekten Gentlemen einreihen, da ich n dickes knie hab, weiß der Geier warum...



* Ich schmeiß mich weg
Und Dir auch gute Besserung*


----------



## Schmu (24. November 2011)

Hehe  danke! Hoff im Kaiserpalast gibts nen Behinderten-Eingang mit Rollstuhlrampe, wenn 50% der Mannschaft mit Rollator und Krücken anrollt


----------



## Zappcommander (24. November 2011)

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder, hab am Wochende endlich mal Zeit.
Geht jemand fahrn? Würd mich gern anschließen. Sonntag wär mir am liebsten....

Grüße


----------



## Matze-Lambo (24. November 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich als Neu-Zugang auch eventuell dabei....
Kommt drauf an wann


----------



## votecoli (24. November 2011)

Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit drehen am Samstag so gegen 13.00 Uhr unsere Runden. Einkehr im Sallenbusch quasi Pflichtprogramm


----------



## Zappcommander (25. November 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Cubelix und meine Wenigkeit drehen am Samstag so gegen 13.00 Uhr unsere Runden. Einkehr im Sallenbusch quasi Pflichtprogramm



Hört sich super an. Bin dabei!!
Also 13.00 Uhr an der Kaserne???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. November 2011)

Wunderschöne geschmeidige Herbstausfahrt Gestern:


----------



## andi1969 (27. November 2011)

*Ist irgendwas in dem Raps Oli  Drogen, Alkoholika oder sowas*


----------



## Zappcommander (27. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
kommende Woche fällt bei mir am Dienstag der Unterricht aus.
Jemand Lust die Wöchentliche Ausfahrt vorzuverschieben????
Wetter bedingt siehts ja auch eher für Dienstag als für Mittwoch aus

Grüße


----------



## votecoli (27. November 2011)

Des erfahrsch wenn wieda mitfährsch.........




andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ist irgendwas in dem Raps Oli  Drogen, Alkoholika oder sowas*


----------



## votecoli (28. November 2011)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> kommende Woche fällt bei mir am Dienstag der Unterricht aus.
> Jemand Lust die Wöchentliche Ausfahrt vorzuverschieben????
> Wetter bedingt siehts ja auch eher für Dienstag als für Mittwoch aus
> ...


 

Bei mir passts Morgen18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## cubelix (28. November 2011)

Werde auch um 18:00 da sein


----------



## Schmu (29. November 2011)

Da mein Knie soweit hält komm ich natürlich auch! Oleeeee!


----------



## Hairider (30. November 2011)

Ich bin heut leider raus...zu viel Arbeit 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## burn23 (30. November 2011)

Morgen gibts nen neuen Termin um 18.30 Uhr


----------



## andi1969 (30. November 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen gibts nen neuen Termin um 18.30 Uhr



*Na der Rahmen endlich angekommen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (30. November 2011)

Nee immer noch net. Hab dem Jürgen von Alutech heut ne email geschrieben, er meinte dass die Rahmen am Freitag zu ihm kommen und er sie nächste Woche versendet 

Ich sitzt auf glühenden Kohlen


----------



## Matze-Lambo (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jungs wegen letztem Dienstag tut mir leid, habe mich vergessen abzumelden.
Am kommenden kann ich leider auch nicht :-(, da hab ich einen wichtigen Arzt Termin.
Wenn ihr allerdings am Wochenende oder die kommenden Tage ne Ründe dreht dann sagt Bescheid


----------



## andi1969 (1. Dezember 2011)

Matze-Lambo schrieb:


> Hi Jungs wegen letztem Dienstag tut mir leid, habe mich vergessen abzumelden.
> Am kommenden kann ich leider auch nicht :-(, da hab ich einen wichtigen Arzt Termin.
> Wenn ihr allerdings am Wochenende oder die kommenden Tage ne Ründe dreht dann sagt Bescheid



*Denke am WOE geht was im Raum Bruchsal.....schau einfach rein*


----------



## votecoli (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja....Mcfit


----------



## Matze-Lambo (1. Dezember 2011)

awa nix McFit!

Natur!


----------



## Schmu (3. Dezember 2011)

Leute, es war ein super Abend/ ein gelungenes Weihnachtsessen!
Wir wollen uns nur noch herzlichst für die tolle Aufnahme bedanken!
Meine Frau hat mir die Erlaubnis erteilt weiterhin mit euch gepflegte Runden drehen zu dürfen, auch wenn sie dadurch ins Armenhaus kommt (nach dem ganzen Fachgesimpel   )
Gruß natürlich auch von unserem Nachwuchsfahrer, der sofort im Auto durch das ganze Entertainment auf der Feier, eingeschlafen ist...


----------



## andi1969 (4. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Leute, es war ein super Abend/ ein gelungenes Weihnachtsessen!
> Wir wollen uns nur noch herzlichst für die tolle Aufnahme bedanken!
> Meine Frau hat mir die Erlaubnis erteilt weiterhin mit euch gepflegte Runden drehen zu dürfen, auch wenn sie dadurch ins Armenhaus kommt (nach dem ganzen Fachgesimpel   )
> Gruß natürlich auch von unserem Nachwuchsfahrer, der sofort im Auto durch das ganze Entertainment auf der Feier, eingeschlafen ist...



*Da kann ich mich nur anschließen und die kompromittierenden Fotos bereitstellen.....

B.O.T.A entert Chinamanninkl. Haupt - und Nebenfrauen, Nachwuchs usw.*


----------



## cubelix (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja schön wars 

ohhh mein Magen knurrt ich geh dann mal.......


----------



## votecoli (4. Dezember 2011)

Also.... bei uns gab es Sauerbraten, selbstgemachte Spätzle, Endiviensalat und Schwarzwurzeln .... mhmmmm ... satt und jetzt muss ich radle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (4. Dezember 2011)

Pffft, bei mir gabs nur essen, wie im Knast, und ich geh jetzt weiter/wieder Geld verdienen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (4. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Leute, es war ein super Abend/ ein gelungenes Weihnachtsessen!
> Wir wollen uns nur noch herzlichst für die tolle Aufnahme bedanken!
> Meine Frau hat mir die Erlaubnis erteilt weiterhin mit euch gepflegte Runden drehen zu dürfen, auch wenn sie dadurch ins Armenhaus kommt (nach dem ganzen Fachgesimpel  )
> Gruß natürlich auch von unserem Nachwuchsfahrer, der sofort im Auto durch das ganze Entertainment auf der Feier, eingeschlafen ist...


 


Jo, scheeeee war`s
Schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## burn23 (5. Dezember 2011)

Fands auch klasse am Samstag 

Mit Fahren wirds wohl nix diese Woche  Mistwetter


----------



## votecoli (5. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag solls mal trocken sein
18.00 Uhr?


----------



## Schmu (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## votecoli (7. Dezember 2011)

Ok, wenns trocken bleibt
18.15 Uhr
an der Kaserne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme


----------



## Schmu (7. Dezember 2011)

Leute, ich muss sehr wahrscheinlich absagen, da mein frauchen krank ist und ich für morgen Abend niemand hab, der den kleinen ins bett bringt usw.
Falls es ihr besser geht ruf ich euch kurzfristig an, falls ich mich bis 16uhr nicht melde hab ich Babydienst


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Leute, ich muss sehr wahrscheinlich absagen, da mein frauchen krank ist und ich für morgen Abend niemand hab, der den kleinen ins bett bringt usw.
> Falls es ihr besser geht ruf ich euch kurzfristig an, falls ich mich bis 16uhr nicht melde hab ich Babydienst


 


Alles klarGute Besserung an die Chefin


----------



## burn23 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ebenso net am Start


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2011)

Jaja...cubelix und ich sinds schon gewohnt das keiner mit uns Liteville Pussis Fahren will...


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Jaja...cubelix und ich sinds schon gewohnt das keiner mit uns Liteville Pussis Fahren will...



*Denke mal am Wochenende könnt ich wieder ...... und kauft Euch mal endlich gescheite Bikes*


----------



## votecoli (8. Dezember 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Denke mal am Wochenende könnt ich wieder ...... und kauft Euch mal endlich gescheite Bikes*


 

Wie WochenendeHeit hätsch fahre misseSupergeile Konditions heut


----------



## andi1969 (9. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenso net am Start



*Na das Alu endlich angekommen*


----------



## burn23 (10. Dezember 2011)

Nee immer noch net


----------



## Schmu (10. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Wann und wo? Muss ma wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Wann und wo? Muss ma wieder aufs Rad!



*Feld - und Waldweg rollern , mehr geht bei mir nicht zum Anfang ....12 00 Kaserne*


----------



## Schmu (10. Dezember 2011)

Geht klar, dann ma bis morgen 12hundert an der Kaserne. 
Noch andere Mitroller dabei??
Auf gehts, morgen soll schönes Wetter werden!


----------



## votecoli (10. Dezember 2011)

Schad....um zwölf sitz ich noch bei Schwiegermutti am Essenstisch
cubelix und ich werden evtl. ab 14.00 Uhr in das Abendrot reinreiten....


----------



## andi1969 (11. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schad....um zwölf sitz ich noch bei Schwiegermutti am Essenstisch
> cubelix und ich werden evtl. ab 14.00 Uhr in das Abendrot reinreiten....



*Des is mir doch etwas zu späht zur Zeit......*


----------



## Schmu (11. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schad....um zwölf sitz ich noch bei Schwiegermutti am Essenstisch
> cubelix und ich werden evtl. ab 14.00 Uhr in das Abendrot reinreiten....



Versucht doch schon um 13uhr zu starten, dann fahren wir noch n bisschen mit?!


----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2011)

Fahren wettertechnisch am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren wettertechnisch am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr



*Gut dann motz ich ein bischen an den schlimmen Fahrrädern rum und verschwinde wieder *


----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2011)

So machschs....


----------



## Schmu (13. Dezember 2011)

Bin raus, hab spätschicht...

Euch viel Spaß und wenig Wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Bin raus, hab spätschicht...
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und wenig Wind


*
Hatte auch noch Platten.....*


----------



## Schmu (13. Dezember 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Hatte auch noch Platten.....*



 der zweima gef...ickte Schlauch hat die Luft leider nicht drin behalten. Musste im Sallenbusch nochmals ordentlich nach pumpen...
Hattest überhaupt noch Schnellf...icker?


----------



## cubelix (13. Dezember 2011)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht auch ein dicker Schlauch schützt vor Dornen nicht 

@ Schmu

Lass Dir mal die Hyperpumpe vom Andi untern Baum legen ist bestimmt gut 
investiertes Geld .


----------



## votecoli (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nur...Dichtmilch!...


----------



## Schmu (13. Dezember 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht auch ein dicker Schlauch schützt vor Dornen nicht
> 
> @ Schmu
> 
> ...



Jetzt kommt erstmal mein Laufradsatz und dann werd ich hinten mal tubeless probieren...
Hatte heut mein Rad übrigens mal wieder beim bunnyhop, hab nen neuen Dämpfer reinbekommen, mal schauen ob jetzt das knacken weg ist


----------



## votecoli (15. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren wettertechnisch am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr


 

Entfällt wettertechnisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Nee immer noch net


*
Na na endlich da das Alu Björn*


----------



## burn23 (17. Dezember 2011)

Jepp


----------



## burn23 (17. Dezember 2011)

Eben vor ner Stunde fertig mit dem Zusammenbau geworden. Muss sagen, finds nur endgeil 

Geile Geo, steif, super handlich. Hab jetzt mal die Kettenstrebenlänge auf minimum gebaut. 

Morgen will ich um elf ne Runde mit dem neuen Hobel drehen. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## votecoli (17. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Eben vor ner Stunde fertig mit dem Zusammenbau geworden. Muss sagen, finds nur endgeil
> 
> Geile Geo, steif, super handlich. Hab jetzt mal die Kettenstrebenlänge auf minimum gebaut.
> 
> Morgen will ich um elf ne Runde mit dem neuen Hobel drehen. Noch jemand Lust?


 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel
Du bist Hellseher, Karsten und ich fahren Morgen ab elf bei der Kaserne


----------



## burn23 (17. Dezember 2011)

Super dann passt ja alles


----------



## Schmu (17. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jepp



Wow! Sieht einfach nur genial aus! Bin mal gespannt was nach der ersten harten Testfahrt berichten kannst. Was bringt das bike jetzt auf die Waage? Hast schon mal nachgewogen?
Muss morgen übrigens wieder arbeiten, bin daher erst nächste Woche wieder dabei...


----------



## cubelix (18. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schick Björn und gerade noch ferdich für untern Weihnachtsbaum
Bin mal gespannt wie es Life aussieht


----------



## andi1969 (18. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jepp



*Ja sauber grad noch rechtzeitig zum Fest*


----------



## cubelix (18. Dezember 2011)

Kann bestätigen Life sieht es noch besser aus

Und getauft wurde es heute auch


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2011)

Awwa sowas von...Noch mal Glückwunsch an Björni, bike passt hervorragend zu dir
Ah..und nach der Schlammpackung prasselndes Ofenfeuerambiente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (19. Dezember 2011)

@Björn: Na, dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Blumen. Hab jetzt nen 70er Vorbau montiert. Denk damit fährt sichs nochmal besser. Gewicht liegt nun bei 15,5 kg. Finds ok mit Variostütze, Vivid-Air und geacheiten Schlappen. 
Vom Wetter her solls ja morgen net gut aussehen, Mittwoch dafür gut. Mittwoch dann radeln?


----------



## votecoli (19. Dezember 2011)

JawohlMittwoch 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Schmu (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Hab jetzt nen 70er Vorbau montiert. Denk damit fährt sichs nochmal besser. Gewicht liegt nun bei 15,5 kg. Finds ok mit Variostütze, Vivid-Air und geacheiten Schlappen.
> Vom Wetter her solls ja morgen net gut aussehen, Mittwoch dafür gut. Mittwoch dann radeln?



Ich versuch 18 Uhr da zu sein.....hätte da noch einen 65mm blau elox. Vorbau Björn.


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, weiß net so recht, glaub das wird mir zuviel blau am Rad. Nimm ihn mal mit, ich heb ihn mal dran.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß net so recht, glaub das wird mir zuviel blau am Rad. Nimm ihn mal mit, ich heb ihn mal dran.



*Ja bring ich mit wenn wir im Tageslicht fahren...wenn ichs Foto so anschaue fehlt eigendlich genau dort was blaues....*


----------



## Schmu (21. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch dabei!



Muss leider für heute absagen, hab kurzfristig VIP Karten für das Spiel der Rheinneckar-Löwen in der SAP Arena bekommen 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2011)

*Naja ich sag ab Wettertechnisch is mir zu bäääh und nass*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. Dezember 2011)

Da häng ich mich an...bäh...


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2011)

*Hast Du noch ein Formula Leitungskit über Olli???*


----------



## votecoli (21. Dezember 2011)

Nee, leider nicht


----------



## burn23 (21. Dezember 2011)

Also nix radeln heut?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (21. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Ausfahrt am 1.Weihnachtstag
Soll lt. Wetterprognose trocken bleiben und alle Feiertage zu Hause halt ich auch nicht aus


----------



## votecoli (21. Dezember 2011)

Könnte dir den 2. anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (21. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Könnte dir den 2. anbieten...


 
Geht bei mir nur als Nigthride ab 18:00
Vorher hamham mit OmaPflicht, sonst bekomm ich Haue


----------



## votecoli (22. Dezember 2011)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nur als Nigthride ab 18:00
> Vorher hamham mit OmaPflicht, sonst bekomm ich Haue


 
So gehts mir am 1.Naja, mal schauen. Hab zumindest schon mal 8 fm Holz gespalten bei dem WetterJaja, Holz gibt schon ein paar mal warm....


----------



## cubelix (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch am 25.12 Pflichtessen eher am 26.12 fahren


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2011)

So, zieht eure schwarzen Kleider an! Macht die Trauermusik an!
Es ist passiert! Der Wurzeltrail ist ´von uns gegangen:







Ausgebaut als 3m Rückegasse











Flow pur: So siehts auch auf dem highway aus











Kurviges Stück vor dem Wurzelfeld...WEG! Dafür rechts ne neue Ausfahrt zur Strasse:kotz:


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2011)

*Wächst wieder zu....legen die Fäller los oben*


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wächst wieder zu....legen die Fäller los oben*


 
Haben sich heut mal den Weg freiplaniert! Denk ab nächste Woche gehts los. Auf dem unteren Weg zu deinem Trail haben sie auch schon alles zum Rücken freigelegt. Wie Start-und Landebahn in Frankfurt...


----------



## Schmu (23. Dezember 2011)

Waaas? So n mist! Aber das fährt sich wieder ein  
Hab übrigens am 26.12. auch Zeit für ne gepflegte Runde, zeitlich flexibel, meine Schwiegermutter richtet sich nach mir


----------



## votecoli (23. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Waaas? So n mist! Aber das fährt sich wieder ein
> Hab übrigens am 26.12. auch Zeit für ne gepflegte Runde, zeitlich flexibel, meine Schwiegermutter richtet sich nach mir


 

Dann simma scho drei! Mal kucken ob sich noch jemand findet
Jo, den Trail kömma zum Frühjahr hin selbst gestalten....


----------



## Schmu (23. Dezember 2011)

Haja, den Trail gestalten wir dann so: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## cubelix (23. Dezember 2011)

Tja der Förster hat ja nicht umsonst die Bäume markiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (23. Dezember 2011)

So wenn niemand mit mir fahren will, dann radel ich am 25ten alleine 

Euch allen wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten
Laßt Euch reich beschecken
Gruß Bil


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2011)

*Würd gern aber bin an den Feiertagen nur unterwegs.....

Und ansonst Wöhliche Freihnachten an alle Senjorenbiker und neu BOTA Juser usw.*


----------



## Schmu (23. Dezember 2011)

Euch auch allen frohe Weihnacht, ihr alten Klapprad-Trailsurfer!


----------



## burn23 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch und euren Familien auch ne besinnliche Weihnacht! Wenn ich Luft hab schließ ich mich am 2. Feiertag an.

Gruß Björn


----------



## votecoli (24. Dezember 2011)

Fröhliche Weihnacht, Mädels


----------



## cubelix (24. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen auch ein schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Schmu (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe weihnacht hab ich ja schon gewunschen, wollt nur für Montag absagen, da sich mein Schwager bei uns zum essen angemeldet hat. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch kurzfristig, dann würd ich mich melden. Feiert schön!


----------



## Schmu (24. Dezember 2011)

Schmu schrieb:


> Frohe weihnacht hab ich ja schon gewunschen, wollt nur für Montag absagen, da sich mein Schwager bei uns zum essen angemeldet hat. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch kurzfristig, dann würd ich mich melden. Feiert schön!



Bin doch dabei, Schwager hat schon wieder abgesagt! Yeeehaaaw!


----------



## burn23 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wegen morgen, wann sollen wir denn starten? Ich könnt erst so gegen halb 4 in etwa. Muss mir vorher noch nen Braten zum Leibe führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2011)

Ui, so spät! Ich denke wir werden so gegen 11.00 Uhr startenNightride dann wieder am Mittwoch


----------



## burn23 (25. Dezember 2011)

Schad! Wir bekommen morgens Besuch und mittags gibts bei meinen Eltern den Braten. Dann muss ich wohl alleine ne Verdauungsrunde drehen


----------



## Schmu (25. Dezember 2011)

Hey Björn, werd mich dir anschließen, da ich auch noch zum Mittagessen MUSS. halb vier würde bei mir passen. Soll ich helmlampe sicherheitshalber montieren oder willst nur ne kleinere Runde drehen?


----------



## burn23 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das so aussieht, dann machen wir mal halb vier an der Kaserne fix. Nimm auf jeden Fall die Helmlampe mit, ab 4 dämmerts schon.

Bis morsche


----------



## Schmu (25. Dezember 2011)

Geht klar! Dann ess morgen ordentlich vorm fahren, damit ich dir nachkomme


----------



## votecoli (25. Dezember 2011)

Und für die frühen Fahrer: 11 Uhr an der KaserneWir schlagen dann um 15.30 Uhr ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Gabeldämpfertesttrailaufräumrunde Gestern


----------



## cubelix (27. Dezember 2011)

Nightride Morgen um 18:00 Kaserne wer ist noch dabei.


----------



## burn23 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd lieber um 5 starten wollen, da ich noch wo eingeladen bin. Wie siehts aus Karsten? Wär das auch ok?


----------



## burn23 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd mir demnächst Buchsen beim Huber bestellen. Hat noch wer interesse?

@Andi1969: Kommst du morgen? Ich fahr schon ne Weile deine Sturmhauben mit rum. Könnt sie dir mal abgeben.


----------



## cubelix (28. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber um 5 starten wollen, da ich noch wo eingeladen bin. Wie siehts aus Karsten? Wär das auch ok?




17:00 geht klar können dann um 18:00 nochmals die Nachzügler einsammeln.

Kannst Du das Bleedingkit wieder mitbringen?.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir demnächst Buchsen beim Huber bestellen. Hat noch wer interesse?
> 
> @Andi1969: Kommst du morgen? Ich fahr schon ne Weile deine Sturmhauben mit rum. Könnt sie dir mal abgeben.



*Ok ich hole mir die Hauben ab um 17 Uhr.....*


----------



## votecoli (28. Dezember 2011)

Achtung!
Aufgrund Absagen bzw. zu-und wegsagen ist Fahren um 18.00 Uhr!!!
Für Andi: Björn kommt ned!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Dezember 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Achtung!
> Aufgrund Absagen bzw. zu-und wegsagen ist Fahren um 18.00 Uhr!!!
> Für Andi: Björn kommt ned!



OK......


----------



## burn23 (28. Dezember 2011)

Danke Oli für die Info an Andi, DU bisch de Beschd


----------



## votecoli (28. Dezember 2011)

Bin hald a Gscheidle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Danke Oli für die Info an Andi, DU bisch de Beschd



*Sag mal Tag an wo wir uns treffen..oder ich komm Dich besuchen*


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2011)

Kummsch grad mim Onkel Karsten und dem Oli negschd Woch mid zu mir, dann griggsch a was zum Esse  Ich bin ab morgen bis Dienstag/Mittwoch weg. Ruf dann den Karsten an wenn ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (30. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Kummsch grad mim Onkel Karsten und dem Oli negschd Woch mid zu mir, dann griggsch a was zum Esse  Ich bin ab morgen bis Dienstag/Mittwoch weg. Ruf dann den Karsten an wenn ich wieder daheim bin


 
Hey, und ich
Läßt Du mich verhungern 
Duck und weg.......

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Bike) Jahr.


----------



## cubelix (30. Dezember 2011)

Aber Vorsicht erst ist was zu Arbeiten bevor es was zu Mampfen gibt beim Onkel Björn.


----------



## Schmu (31. Dezember 2011)

So, da wir uns dieses Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr sehen (da ich heut und morgen jeweils von 7:00-18:00uhr arbeiten darf) wünsch ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012! 
Noch vielen Dank für die tolle Aufnahme 2011 bei den B.O.T.A.nikern und hoffentlich noch viel öfter solch schöne Touren, Tips, Ratschläge und gute Gespräche!

Bis 2012! Gruß Sascha


----------



## Hairider (31. Dezember 2011)

Jungs, auch von mir an guden Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Viele Grüße aus den Bergen!
Mario


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2011)

* Diesmal keine Gedankenjahresabschussresümees ( gelle Andi), sondern Hals und Rahmenbruch und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter wenigstens einem Reifen für 2012.
Ne menge Spass mehr nächste Jahr und weniger Ausfälle

Also Rutscht gut rüber 2012 und ich komm wieder keine Frage *


----------



## votecoli (31. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr, ihr Saicher.....
Auf das wir mehr gemeinsame Ausfahrten machen


----------



## cubelix (31. Dezember 2011)

Möge 2012 mit euch sein.


Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!

Bis bald...


----------



## burn23 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi! Auch noch von mir nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr aus dem veregnetem Konstanz!  
( es können gern beide Andis nächste Woche kommen ;-)


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2011)

*So zur allgemeinen Info: Holzfäller im Bereich meines neuen Trails und noch ca. 500m vom Bermuda entfernt. Den Bereich am besten meiden.
Unterer Teil Speedy schaut eine Baumspitze in den Trail also mit Vorsicht runter.*


----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2012)

Ae guuds neis, winsch ich allen


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Diesmal keine Gedankenjahresabschussresümees ( gelle Andi), sondern Hals und Rahmenbruch und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter wenigstens einem Reifen für 2012.*
> *Ne menge Spass mehr nächste Jahr und weniger Ausfälle*
> 
> *Also Rutscht gut rüber 2012 und ich komm wieder keine Frage *


 
Na dann mal beide Daumen hoch


----------



## Schmu (3. Januar 2012)

B.O.T.A.niker seid gegrüßt! ich wünsche euch und euren Familien und liebsten einen guten Start ins neue  Jahr!
Und somit kommen wir auch gleich zum wichtigen: 
Wie siehts aus mit der ersten Fahrt 2012?
Wer hat wann zeit und lust?
Heut sieht das Wetter soweit super aus, morgen solls wieder regnen?!
Also macht mal ne ansage...
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Januar 2012)

*13.30 oder 14.00 sehr-sehr gemütliches Waldweg rollen.....muss mal testen wie geht????*


----------



## cubelix (3. Januar 2012)

Da sind wir aneinander vorbei gefahren
Sind schon um 10:30 gestartet. Haben uns heute auch einen
Überblick der Holzernte gemacht sieht echt übel aus was die treiben

Wo wart ihr den unterwegs?.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Da sind wir aneinander vorbei gefahren
> Sind schon um 10:30 gestartet. Haben uns heute auch einen
> Überblick der Holzernte gemacht sieht echt übel aus was die treiben
> 
> Wo wart ihr den unterwegs?.



*Zu Fuß wollt ja keiner  der Bereich Bermuda ist am besten zu meiden.....*


----------



## Schmu (3. Januar 2012)

Heut haben wir uns alle verpasst 
War bei mir zu hause n bisschen waldwege unsicher machen, da auch hier die Förster die schönen flowigen trampelpfade zerstört haben...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand morgen Abend/ Nachmittag Lust auf ne gepflegte Runde?!


----------



## votecoli (3. Januar 2012)

So, hier mal erste Eindrücke unserer "Rückegassentour" 2012...







Jaa...da links war der Bermuda






Die haben grad erst angefangen..






Blick Richtung Andi Trail






mitm Vollernter...tzzzzzz...






Auf den Schreck erst mal nen Döner...


----------



## iTom (3. Januar 2012)

Den Rest machen dann die vorhergesagten Windböen weg  

Vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt wieder neue Trails aufm E-Berg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ... Bilder ...



Bis auf den Dönerladen ist das ganz schön bitter.


----------



## cubelix (4. Januar 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Den Rest machen dann die vorhergesagten Windböen weg
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt wieder neue Trails aufm E-Berg.



Da hast Du recht es ist für die noch übrigen Bäume,die jetzt exponierter
stehen sehr gefährlich da der Nachbarbaum zum anlehnen fehlt. 

Oder anderst beschrieben drei Betrunkene stützen sich gegenseitig 1 muß
zum :kotz:aus der Reihe und schon liegen alle drei


----------



## cubelix (4. Januar 2012)

Heute Nachmittag soll es trocken bleiben ich Schlage mal 12:30 an der Kaserne vor.


----------



## votecoli (4. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. Januar 2012)

10.00 Uhr macht der cyclesport auf. Soll ich dich um 9.30 abholen? Oder Morgen? Will noch jemand aus der Ecke mit...


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag soll es trocken bleiben ich Schlage mal 12:30 an der Kaserne vor.



*12.30 ok roll mal mit soweit wie ich kann....*


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Den Rest machen dann die vorhergesagten Windböen weg
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt wieder neue Trails aufm E-Berg.



*Mit etwas Arbeit und Manpower *


----------



## votecoli (4. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *12.30 ok roll mal mit soweit wie ich kann....*


 

Supi.....


----------



## Schmu (4. Januar 2012)

Bin leider raus, so früh hab ich leider keine Zeit, euch viel spass!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Januar 2012)

*Schmodder fahr macht Spass...... und in meinem Alter braucht man(n) Moorbäder





Also wir haben Glück gehabt außer Unmengen von Ästen sind die Trails frei  bis auf die Abfahrt von der Kaserne Richtung Bermuda , da sollte ein Querulant weggesägt werden und am oberen Teil Speedytrail liegt auch noch eine Tannenspitze im Weg. Die gäbe eine Top Sprungschanze ab*


----------



## Schmu (6. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich ja gar nicht soooo schlecht an 
Wie siehts eigentlich am WE aus? Jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## burn23 (7. Januar 2012)

Nope, bin crank.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gar nicht soooo schlecht an
> Wie siehts eigentlich am WE aus? Jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?



*Meld Dich mal per Handy ...denke geht nur kurzfristig was bei dem Wetter.

@ Björn Gesundheit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (7. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, falls ich mich morgen allerdings nicht bis 12uhr gemeldet hab, bin ich zu demotiviert bei so nem Wetter zu fahren


----------



## cubelix (7. Januar 2012)

Aber es ist nass und schmuddelig und so eklig und ............ einfach nur bähhhh.
:kotz:

Wenns ned so pisst wie heut wär ich dabei


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Un? Geht was heut? Wär evtl. dabei


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ins Regenradar geschaut und bei und kommt anscheinend auf die nächste Zeit nichts runter( frei bis Pirmasens)......so wer will jetzt eigendlich mit...... und ab wann.


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2012)

Sorry, aber ich bin raus, bei uns regnets die ganze Zeit und ich befürchte fast das es in die Richtung zieht. Da lass ich doch lieber meinem knie noch n paar Tage Ruhe


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2012)

*Alla gud ich roll dann mal allein los........*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich wär dabei. Kann ab 13.30 UhrDa hat man dann noch ca. 3 Std bis es dunke ist.


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Nachtrag: cubelix und ich sind um 13.30 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## Ocean_86 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo, Ich wollte nur ma kurz mitteilen, dass ich mich in nächster Zeit eurer Runde gerne anschließen würde. Ich hab ein paar Jahre in Stuttgart gewohnt und kenne in Bruchsal außer dem Trail, der direkt gegenüber der Kaserne den Wald runter geht, keine Strecken. Leider war ich gerade schon im wald biken, und bin eben nach hause gekommen, ...Hätte ich nur mal früher hier reingeschaut, dann wäre ich auch um 13:30 an der Kaserne anzutreffen gewesen. Unter der Woche siehts bei mir schlecht aus ... zumindest solange, bis es wieder bis 20 Uhr hell ist... Nächstes Wochenende bin ich dabei. Viel Spaß euch heut... bis auf die querliegende Tannenspitze (die wahrlich einen guten Kicker abgeben würde) ist der Trail relativ frei und nicht zu matschig...


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Kleine Impressionen von Heut:







Unser Wurzeltrail...











Kurz vorm Einstieg zum Bermuda.....






Bermuda...











Kurz vorm Dachsloch!






Richtung Anditrail!






Anditrail..................






Bermuda unten...






Ende vom Hangtrail....






...mit kleinem Loch.....................!!!!


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Ausgang Hangtrail....ein Matschloch....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (8. Januar 2012)

Ich wander aus, oder kauf mir ein Rennrad


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2012)

oh man, ich glaub wir müssen echt die Fahrradart ändern, CC oder Rennrad oder E-Bike betonweg ballern...
Da lob ich mir die faulen Holzfäller bei mir zuhause, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Bei uns hats übrigens kurz nach 13uhr aufgehört mit Regen und ab dann schien die Sonne. Wie wars bei euch? Abgesehen vom HindernisLAUF 
Kann man denn überhaupt noch vernünftig dort fahren? Oder muss man sich echt was neues suchen?


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Geht scho....nur nicht da!
Wetter war super heutHatten sogar schon Sonnenschein


----------



## cubelix (8. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Trailspäher der heut sein unwesen getrieben hat.


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

Immer auf der Suche nach unbekannten Trailweiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Januar 2012)

Das mit den  Geodaten ist nicht so sinnvoll Oli. Das §Waldschutzgesetzt könnte hier leichter angewendet werden, als einem lieb ist. Würde ich rausnehmen. Du weißt ja, 2,5m-Regel und so...


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Geht scho....nur nicht da!
> Wetter war super heutHatten sogar schon Sonnenschein



 könnt mir in den arsch beißen, das ich nicht gekommen bin...


----------



## cubelix (8. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> könnt mir in den arsch beißen, das ich nicht gekommen bin...




Will sehen !.


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2012)

bei nächster Gelegenheit gern...


----------



## votecoli (8. Januar 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Das mit den Geodaten ist nicht so sinnvoll Oli. Das §Waldschutzgesetzt könnte hier leichter angewendet werden, als einem lieb ist. Würde ich rausnehmen. Du weißt ja, 2,5m-Regel und so...


 

Geo....was


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> bei nächster Gelegenheit gern...



*Ich mach Dir vorsorglich einen Termin beim Physio aus.... *


----------



## Hairider (9. Januar 2012)

servus jungs!

erst mal frohes neues Jahr!!
Bin nun auch wieder im Lande!
Geht am Mittwoch was zusammen? Oder hat wer Lust auf Klettern?

Grüße, der mit dem Kohlefaserbomber (Mario)


----------



## Schmu (9. Januar 2012)

Also falls das Wetter mitmacht bin ich Mittwoch dabei...(mit biken - klettern war ich noch nie, glaub nicht das ich das mit meinen 100kg kann   )


----------



## cubelix (10. Januar 2012)

Im Moment ist es sowiso eine Kombination aus Biken und Klettern 
wenn es auch nur über gefällte Bäume ist.

Also sind wir im Moment Bikebaumsteiger  schon wieder ein neuer Trend 

Urlaubs und Baumlage bedingt werde ich eher Tagsüber in die Pfalz fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (10. Januar 2012)

Bei mir sitzt noch der Rotz im Hals. Wird wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, ob ich am Mittwoch was mache. Wenn dann eher Donnerstag.


----------



## Schmu (10. Januar 2012)

Also mir is es zeitlich egal, kann Mittwoch und/ oder Donnerstag...
@Mario: wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Schmu (10. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also mir is es zeitlich egal, kann Mittwoch und/ oder Donnerstag...
> @Mario: wie siehts bei dir aus?



So bei mir hat sich grad wieder alles geändert, kann Mittwoch nicht mehr, da ich jetzt Spätschicht arbeiten muss, hab dafür aber den kompletten Donnerstag frei bekommen  bin also äm Donnerstag für alles zu haben!


----------



## grimreaper (10. Januar 2012)

Servus erstmal in die runde. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab is das hier der brusl Fred !?
Suche jemanden der am Samstag 14.01. Bock auf ne runde Eichel bzw. michaelsberg hat. 
Würde so gegen 11 Uhr morgens losfahren und um sp. 15 Uhr im walhall ein siegerbier trinken. 
Ich fahr eher so AM / enduro ?!
Also zeit und Lust  ??

Steffen


----------



## votecoli (11. Januar 2012)

Werde Tagesbedingt auch heut tagsüber Fahren....


----------



## Schmu (11. Januar 2012)

hoff wir werden es mal wieder alle zusammen hinbekommen zu fahren...

Werd dann morgen mittag bei mir zuhause den Wald nach n paar schönen Strecken absuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hairider (11. Januar 2012)

Schmu...morgen wäre bei mir drin! Wann sollen wir los?


----------



## Schmu (11. Januar 2012)

Also mein kleiner hat mal wieder fieber, falls es morgen wieder besser wird würd ich gegen mittags starten, kann dir aber erst morgen früh bescheid geben, ob es ihm besser geht oder nicht.
andernfalls  muss ich mich um den kleinen kümmern damit meine Frau ihren ganzen mist erledigen kann...

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Schmu (12. Januar 2012)

Tach auch! 
Also meinem Kleinen geht es besser, Temperatur is ein wenig runter, das heißt wir können gerne fahren. Kann ab ca.13uhr an der Kaserne sein.

@Mario: ich schick dir mal meine Nummer via PN, dann kannst ja mal anrufen zwecks fahren.

Für die anderen Posten wir es hier, falls sich noch n Urlauber anschließen sollte/ will...


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2012)

grimreaper schrieb:


> Servus erstmal in die runde.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab is das hier der brusl Fred !?
> Suche jemanden der am Samstag 14.01. Bock auf ne runde Eichel bzw. michaelsberg hat.
> Würde so gegen 11 Uhr morgens losfahren und um sp. 15 Uhr im walhall ein siegerbier trinken.
> ...



*Samstags Morgens 11 Uhr....ganz schlechte Zeit, denke das da alle was anderes zu tun haben.*


----------



## Schmu (12. Januar 2012)

Für alle die heute noch Lust haben, Hairider, Burn und ich sind 18uhr an der Kaserne!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2012)

*Bin um 18 Uhr da leider nicht mit Bike , hab nen Rückfall ..bring Dir den Vorbau mit.....und björn denk an die Sturmhauben*


----------



## burn23 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja Andi die hab ich schon seit zig Wochen im Auto liegen


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja Andi die hab ich schon seit zig Wochen im Auto liegen


*
Brafer Björn *


----------



## cubelix (12. Januar 2012)

Viel Spaß heute Abend 

So lang ich noch Urlaub habe bin ich eher Daydriver


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2012)

So, nachdem es am WE ja trockenkalt sein soll wollen wir mal einen weiteren Versuch starten möglichst viele der "Alten Säcke" zusammenzukriegen
Start: Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle

Auf der Liste:

votecoli,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (13. Januar 2012)

Da lieg ich erstmal 3 Stunden im bett  hab leider Nachtdienst und bin so früh noch nicht fit...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (13. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, nachdem es am WE ja trockenkalt sein soll wollen wir mal einen weiteren Versuch starten möglichst viele der "Alten Säcke" zusammenzukriegen
> Start: Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle
> 
> Auf der Liste:
> ...


 

Schreib mal den ältesten Sack mit ? auf die Liste
Wenn`s bei nicht nicht klappen sollte, würde ich per SMS bescheid geben


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2012)

Auf der Liste:

votecoli,
Trail-Dive-Andi


----------



## andi1969 (13. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Auf der Liste:
> 
> votecoli,
> Trail-Dive-Andi



*Boa is ja gut....schreib mich mal ein*


----------



## votecoli (13. Januar 2012)

Auf der Liste:

votecoli
Trail-Dive-Andi 
andi1969


----------



## cubelix (14. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## votecoli (14. Januar 2012)

Auf der Liste:

votecoli
Trail-Dive-Andi 
andi1969 
cubelix


----------



## Schmu (16. Januar 2012)

Tach auch, wie siehts am Mittwoch mit Nightride aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust? Donnerstag. Kann ich leider nicht, da mal wieder die Arbeit ruft 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (16. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Tach auch, wie siehts am Mittwoch mit Nightride aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust? Donnerstag. Kann ich leider nicht, da mal wieder die Arbeit ruft
> 
> Grüße Sascha


 
Ich starte Morgen, falls jemand mit will
18hundert Kaserne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (16. Januar 2012)

Cubelix und ich am Mittwoch um 9.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## burn23 (17. Januar 2012)

Obwohl das Wetter heute sehr verlockend ist, werde ich eine Verschnaufpause einlegen.


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Cubelix und ich am Mittwoch um 9.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


 
Edit: Fällt aus!

Wie siehts jetzt am Mittwoch mitm Nightride aus? Wer kann alles? Cubelix und ich würden mal vorsichtig zusagen....
Heut Abend krieg ich leider ned hin, Bil

Björn: Wasch lous.....???


----------



## Schmu (17. Januar 2012)

Also wie gesagt Mittwoch bin ich dabei. Kann allerdings erst ab 18uhr...


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann halten wir 18.00 Uhr fest. Wenn wir vorher schon Fahren kommen wir dazu...


----------



## burn23 (17. Januar 2012)

Wie schon erwartet und gesagt, ich bin fixunffoxi vom Kicken gestern. 2h Vollgaskicken geht halt nimmer so gut in meinem Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Hab heut Nachmittag ein Ründchen gedreht 

Die Trails sind zu 65% gefroren und laden zum Gasgeben ein. Ist alles recht und gut bis mann auf Bereiche kommt wo die Sonne die Oberschicht angetaut hat und drunter noch Frost ist. Ich will es mal so beschreiben 
Digitaler Gripverlust.

Also Obachtgeben das ihr keine Podenbrobe nehmt.

Ich hatte das Vergnügen


----------



## Schmu (17. Januar 2012)

könnte kotzen! Muss morgen "beruflich " nach offenburg und kommt erst gegen ca. 19uhr zurück, bin morgen also raus...
euch viel spass und ordentlich Grip!


----------



## votecoli (17. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab heut Nachmittag ein Ründchen gedreht
> 
> ...


 
S geht da hoffentlich gut, Bub


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab heut Nachmittag ein Ründchen gedreht
> 
> ...


 
Hättest Du mit mir nen Nigthride heut gemacht, dann wärste nicht gefallen
Als ich auf dem Trail war, war wieder alles gefroren


----------



## cubelix (23. Januar 2012)

Wollte mich mal zum Nightride am Mi. anmelden  18:00 Kaserne

Wer steigt noch in den Sattel


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2012)

Dabei.....


----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich auch, wenn sich meine anbahnende Erkältung wieder verabschiedet


----------



## Schmu (23. Januar 2012)

Bin bis Sonntag am Titisee und genieß die Sonne und den Schnee  nächste Woche bin ich endlich wieder dabei!


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich auch, wenn sich meine anbahnende Erkältung wieder verabschiedet


 

Björn......:Stüüüützeeee


----------



## burn23 (23. Januar 2012)

Hmm, Oli net bös sein, ich glaub ich behalt sie erstmal... muss noch testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2012)

ok


----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2012)

*



Sodele der Monarch is endlich da*


----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sodele der Monarch is endlich da*



Dann kannst den Morgen gleich mal einsauen das Rad ist einfach viel zu sauber.


----------



## votecoli (24. Januar 2012)

Waren auch meine ersten Gedanken...


----------



## iTom (24. Januar 2012)

Wen es interessieren sollte, auf bike-components.de gibt es den Maxxis Ardent 2.4 FR im Doppelpack. Sieht aus als ob der günstig wäre.


----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2012)

Danke Tom

ist günstig aber der Boden hier ist so Reifenschonen da härtet das Gummi eher aus  bevor der Reifen platt ist.


----------



## votecoli (24. Januar 2012)

@greenkeeper: Wie war der erste Tag...


----------



## cubelix (24. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> @greenkeeper: Wie war der erste Tag...




Sehr Gut ich weiß noch wo ich hinfahren muß nach 5 Wochen Urlaub
Aber leider muß ich ja wieder nächste Woche frei machen um mit dem Chef

Skifahren zu gehen.

So ist das halt mit der Arbeit


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Sehr Gut ich weiß noch wo ich hinfahren muß nach 5 Wochen Urlaub
> Aber leider muß ich ja wieder nächste Woche frei machen um mit dem Chef
> 
> Skifahren zu gehen.
> ...


 
Ich weiß...jeder wie er es verdient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Dann kannst den Morgen gleich mal einsauen das Rad ist einfach viel zu sauber.



*Melde gehorsamst Velo eingesaut und verdreckt nach Dienstanweisung  nur mit einem 2,7 kilo Radsatz sollte man nicht versuchen viel zu fahren:kotz: Alter war ich am Ende*


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Melde gehorsamst Velo eingesaut und verdreckt nach Dienstanweisung  nur mit einem 2,7 kilo Radsatz sollte man nicht versuchen viel zu fahren:kotz: Alter war ich am Ende*



Jetzt aber! der Boden ist doch im Moment sooooooo Gut


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Melde gehorsamst Velo eingesaut und verdreckt nach Dienstanweisung  nur mit einem 2,7 kilo Radsatz sollte man nicht versuchen viel zu fahren:kotz: Alter war ich am Ende*



Und was ist mit deinem Veltec Laufradsatz?


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Jetzt aber! der Boden ist doch im Moment sooooooo Gut



*Ja...hatte in der Rinne kein Provil mehr auf dem Reifen...Gripp war endgeil.*


----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Und was ist mit deinem Veltec Laufradsatz?



*Habe im Moment den DH Laufradsatz drauf....zum springen Top dank 12 mm Achse aber zum fahren eine Qual *


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Habe im Moment den DH Laufradsatz drauf....zum Springen Top dank 12 mm Achse aber zum fahren eine Qual *



Warum bist dann nicht einfach mehr gesprungen anstatt zu fahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Warum bist dann nicht einfach mehr gesprungen anstatt zu fahren?!



*Schieben war zu weit dummerweisehab ja auch meinen Stolz *


----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2012)

Juniors neues Spielzeug


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2012)

Na ä bissel mehr Euphorie im Gesicht bitte 

aber sonst Schick


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mein Fanes vermessen und musste prompt nach Vergleich mit den Techsheets feststellen

DAS ICH EINEN M-RAHMEN HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mir ist die Sache die ganze Zeit schon irgendwie spanisch vorgekommen, weil sich alle "M"-Fahrer auf dem Bike wohl fühlten 

Werd dies nun mit Alutech klären.

Edith: Bestellt hab ich natürlich einen L


----------



## burn23 (27. Januar 2012)

Achja, Glückwunsch an den Lucky Luke zum neuen Rahmen


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Na ä bissel mehr Euphorie im Gesicht bitte
> 
> aber sonst Schick


*
Nö hat ja was er will , warum sich dann freuen *


----------



## Schmu (27. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mein Fanes vermessen und musste prompt nach Vergleich mit den Techsheets feststellen
> 
> DAS ICH EINEN M-RAHMEN HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



  die Alutecher werden immer schlimmer, da bin ich mal gespannt was der Jürgen sich da einfallen lässt ...
dachte auch schon das er verdammte klein ist, wobei man trotzdem erstaunlich gut mit fahren konnte. 
drück dir Daumen das alles zu deinem Besten läuft ..


----------



## Schmu (27. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Juniors neues Spielzeug



Sehr schicker Rahmen, ich würde aber auch nicht übers gesamte Gesicht grinsen, wenn der Rest vom Rad fehlt


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mein Fanes vermessen und musste prompt nach Vergleich mit den Techsheets feststellen
> 
> DAS ICH EINEN M-RAHMEN HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Oh ha 

So eine ******* 

Das erklärt die kompakte Sitzposition.

Wär ja genau meine Größe und Räder hat man ja .............


----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mein Fanes vermessen und musste prompt nach Vergleich mit den Techsheets feststellen
> 
> DAS ICH EINEN M-RAHMEN HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*Puhh böse Sch...... das ist natürlich nicht gerade das was man willbin ja mal gespannt was Alutech dazu meint...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (28. Januar 2012)

So, eben mit dem Jü telefoniert. Er hat mir folgende Vorschläge gemacht:

1. Rahmen zurück und Geld zurück
2. Ich nehm nen schwarz eloxierten weil alle L-Rahmen aus sind
3. Die nächste Lieferung an Rahmen kommt im Mai, bis dahin kann ich den jetzigen fahren und bekomm in dann wenn es soweit ist 1:1 ausgetauscht. Bis dorthin kann ichs mit dem M-Rahmen krachen lassen hat er gemeint 

Ich nehm den 3. Vorschlag 

Echt sympatischer Typ der Jü


----------



## Schmu (28. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> So, eben mit dem Jü telefoniert. Er hat mir folgende Vorschläge gemacht:
> 
> 1. Rahmen zurück und Geld zurück
> 2. Ich nehm nen schwarz eloxierten weil alle L-Rahmen aus sind
> ...



Na das hört sich doch top an! und als Entschädigung soll er dir den schwarz eloxierten auch noch mitschicken, als ersatz quasi


----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2012)

*Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an Björn......*


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2012)

Nimm Version 1. und kauf dir ein 601...(duckunwech!)


----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nimm Version 1. und kauf dir ein 601...(duckunwech!)



*Ja ja Olivvvver...... Gott sei dank ist der Björn auch ein LV resistenterNa das Cube fertisch für den Kleinen *


----------



## votecoli (28. Januar 2012)

Mmhhh..nö, geht no a bissel. Such noch nen Steuersatz und Umwerfer. Und mein Bil dreht mir feine Buchsen für den Dämpfer
@burn: War a Scherzle, gell. Bisch mit dem Teil doch super unerwegs gwese. Der Deal spricht FÜR AT


----------



## burn23 (29. Januar 2012)

Hmm Liteville find ich jetzt net unbedingt schlecht, mir würd evtl. die lange Kettenstrebe beim 601 net so zusagen und außerdem find ich das Fanes einfach nur endlaser 

Ach ja Oli, ich hab nen 60er Vorbau, üsch mach dirr gudde Breis


----------



## Schmu (29. Januar 2012)

Find das 601 einfach schnieke, allerdings kann man sich für das Geld auch 2 Fanes kaufen


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2012)

Hey Björni, du bisch scho richdig mitm fanes. Des bassd da jo super
Was haschn vorn Vorbau? Breichd 25,4 Klemmung. 60mm isch super....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (29. Januar 2012)

Hey Oli,
Hätte da noch nen amoeba borla Vorbau, matt schwarz, 25.4 Klemmung aber leider 70 oder 80mm lang, kannst geschenkt haben, falls was mit anfangen kannst...


----------



## Schmu (29. Januar 2012)

aachso, hab grad gesehen, dass der Björn nen 60er für dich hat...


----------



## burn23 (29. Januar 2012)

Nee Oli, der Vorbau hat leider ne 31,6er Klemmung. 

Hier ein Video mit schönen Kameraaufnahmen zur Sonntagsunterhaltung: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyWJczxK-cQ&feature=share"]VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab noch nen Syntace in der Gruschdelkischd gfune


----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Nee Oli, der Vorbau hat leider ne 31,6er Klemmung.
> 
> Hier ein Video mit schönen Kameraaufnahmen zur Sonntagsunterhaltung:
> 
> VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube



Die fahren ja alle LV so ne Schleichwerbung

Gruße aus Austria


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2012)

Aha....der Schneegeschädigte...oocchhhh...un ich lieg hier so rum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. Januar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aha....der Schneegeschädigte...oocchhhh...un ich lieg hier so rum.....



Ich auch (-; 
Muß ja Morgen wieder auf die Piste


----------



## votecoli (29. Januar 2012)

Na super....das baut mich auf..


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Moin, moin!

Sodele, bin auch wieder im Lande und wollt euch gleich mal wieder mit nervigen Fragen löchern:
Da ich ja passionierter Angstbremser bin, und mit 110kg beladen, kein Fliegengewicht will ich mir ne neue Bremse montieren/ zulegen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche sich da am besten für mich eignet?
Shimano Saint 203vorn/203hinten - Avid Elixir CR 203/203 - Shimano XT - Formula The One usw.

Die Saint soll ja von der Bremspower am besten sein für mein Gewicht, allerdings auch n paar Gramm mehr wiegen (was mich nicht stark stört), die Bremse sollte es in komplett schwarz geben (Max. Rot elox allah Avid CR) da sie ja optisch auch passen sollte 

Also Leute, dann mal her mit den Meinungen!

P.S. jemand Lust am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag zu fahren?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Sodele, bin auch wieder im Lande und wollt euch gleich mal wieder mit nervigen Fragen löchern:
> Da ich ja passionierter Angstbremser bin, und mit 110kg beladen, kein Fliegengewicht will ich mir ne neue Bremse montieren/ zulegen.
> ...



*Formula The One Sascha bremst dich egal wo und wie runter, nur dosierbar ist die halt nicht. Digitale Bremskraft entfaltung aber bei 110kg Eigengewicht die Sicherste .....und vom Gewicht halt auch nicht zu schwehr.*


----------



## votecoli (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Sasch, schön das de wieder da bistDa mich mein Rücken zu einer Pause zwingt versuch ich dir wenigstens ein paar Tipps zu geben, zumahl ich wohl der einzigste bin der in deiner Gewichtsklasse liegt
Mit Avid hab ich so meine Probleme. Immer wieder Ausfälle und Luft in der Bremse vom Junior. Der kriegd jetzt die SLX Trail 2012 Meine Hopes sahen superlecker aus, waren trotz 4 Kolben aber hilflos überfordert mit meinem Kampfgewicht
Hab jetzt 2009er The One an beiden LVs. Wie Andi sagt super Bremsleistung. Das mit dem dosieren stimmt bei unserer Gewichtsklasse und der damit zu verzögernden Masse in Bewegung nicht. Die lässt sich absolut super antesten und bei Bedarf schickt sie dich übern Lenker
Cubelix hat übrigens beide Avid rausgeschmissen und zum einen ne 2012 The One und ne neue xt rangebaut.


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, von der Formula liest man halt oft von Ausfällen, was bei der Saint scheinbar nicht so oft der Fall ist. Von der XT hört man eigentlich auch nur gutes, find allerdings diesen Chromdeckel grottig...
Finde leider auch den Preis für die Formula bzw die Ersatzteile heftig, ansonsten ist die 2012er the One echt schick!


----------



## burn23 (30. Januar 2012)

Mit Shimano-Bremsen hast du in der Regel ne Sorglosbremse. Ich hab meine XT jetzt schon das 5. Jahr am Ghost, die bremst immer noch wie am Anfang. Ich find nur den Druckpunkt meiner Elixier definierter. Bei der Verarbeitung schneidet die Shimano auch besser als die Avid ab. Ergonomie gewinnt die Avid wieder. Ist halt echt ne Geschmack- und Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Ist eigentlich MineralÃ¶l anfÃ¤lliger oder zieht schneller Luft, wird schneller heiÃ usw. im Vergleich zum DOT 5.1?
Da irgendwie shimano die einzigen sind die MineralÃ¶l nutzen.
Falls der Unterschied relativ egal ist, hat zufÃ¤llig jemand nen tip wo es die Saint gÃ¼nstig mit Scheiben und Adapter gibt? Hab sie bei Bike-components fÃ¼r 329â¬ komplett mit 203er Scheiben (6 Loch kein Centerlock) Plus Adapter gesehen...


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hmmm, von der Formula liest man halt oft von Ausfällen, was bei der Saint scheinbar nicht so oft der Fall ist. Von der XT hört man eigentlich auch nur gutes, find allerdings diesen Chromdeckel grottig...
> Finde leider auch den Preis für die Formula bzw die Ersatzteile heftig, ansonsten ist die 2012er the One echt schick!



*Das ist der nachteil bei Formula die Ersatzteilpreise sind übelst  , gut die Saint ist halt eine reine DH Bremse....*


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Ich denke bei meinem gewicht müsste die Saint eigentlich ideal sein, wird im Internet ja auch als Enduro/ FR/ DH bremse angepriesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Mineralöl anfälliger oder zieht schneller Luft, wird schneller heiß usw. im Vergleich zum DOT 5.1?
> Da irgendwie shimano die einzigen sind die Mineralöl nutzen.
> Falls der Unterschied relativ egal ist, hat zufällig jemand nen tip wo es die Saint günstig mit Scheiben und Adapter gibt? Hab sie bei Bike-components für 329 komplett mit 203er Scheiben (6 Loch kein Centerlock) Plus Adapter gesehen...



*Nö ist nicht anfälliger, aus meiner Erfahrung mit Mineralöl und DOT ist das man mit DOT härter bremst bzw. festeren Druckpunkt hat und das es die Hitze besser verträgt. ( ist meine pers. Meinung)
Magura fährt auch nur mit Öl*


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich denke bei meinem gewicht müsste die Saint eigentlich ideal sein, wird im Internet ja auch als Enduro/ FR/ DH bremse angepriesen...



*Denke auch....*


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

bike-components.de/products/info/p25071_Saint-BR-M810-Disc-6-Loch-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html

Jemand noch was günstigeres gesehen oder ne andere Idee?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

*Bremsenlos fahren damit Du die Angst los wirst *


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Bin ich doch 2 Jahre lang auf nem Fixie  da lernt man das fahren in der Stadt :-D


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

Noch was zum leidigen Bremsenthema Avid ...was ich festgestellt habe mit den Orginal Scheiben ob nun G2 oder G3 ist die Bremsleistung mäsig und mit quietschen verbunden.
Umtausch auf Shimano Xt / Saint Scheiben ein ganz anderes Bild.
Sehr gute Bremsleistung und Ruhe .....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04/14/shimano-xt-shimano-xtr-2012-vorstellung/

Natürlich ohne die hässlichen Rippen auf den Bremsbelägen und natürlich in Verbindung mit den Shimano-Scheibe mit dem Kunststoff-Rotor.

Sorry, hat ja auf der Vorseite schon wer vorgeschlagen - aber dennoch.


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Noch was zum leidigen Bremsenthema Avid ...was ich festgestellt habe mit den Orginal Scheiben ob nun G2 oder G3 ist die Bremsleistung mäsig und mit quietschen verbunden.
> Umtausch auf Shimano Xt / Saint Scheiben ein ganz anderes Bild.
> Sehr gute Bremsleistung und Ruhe .....



Kann ich  nicht bestätigen, meine Avid möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Mit den richtigen Belägen hat man mit ~70-80kg eine tolle Bremsleistung. Anfänglich hatte ich zwar nicht die richtige Bremsleistung, nachdem ich aber die Flüssigkeit selber erst mal ausgetauscht habe, funktioniert sie seitdem einwandfrei.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Kann ich  nicht bestätigen, meine Avid möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Mit den richtigen Belägen hat man mit ~70-80kg eine tolle Bremsleistung. Anfänglich hatte ich zwar nicht die richtige Bremsleistung, nachdem ich aber die Flüssigkeit selber erst mal ausgetauscht habe, funktioniert sie seitdem einwandfrei.



*Tom habs getestet.....allein meine Juicy 7 bremst mit der Shimano Scheibe um einiges besser als mit der Orginal und quietsch nicht und die Elixir auch.
Hab nicht behauptet das die Avids schlecht sind......man kann nur noch was rausholen....Tuningtipp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, mit unterschiedlichen Bremsen sogar:

gut - besser - top

Shimano SM-RT51 - Avid G2 - Shimano SM-RT76


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Mama mia! Ihr macht es mir nicht leicht! Die XT oder doch die Saint? Kann allerdings keine richtige Gewichtsangabe für die Saint finden damit ich mal nen Gewichtsunterschied seh...
Was würdet ihr raten?


----------



## burn23 (30. Januar 2012)

Guggst du:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-439/shimano-scheibenbremse-saint-br-m810


----------



## Schmu (30. Januar 2012)

Danke! Sind ja grad mal 30gr pro Bremse unterschied! Dann is es eigentlich echt egal, welche ich nehm, wenns ums gewicht geht...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2012)

Wenns Geld egal ist, würde ich die Saint nehmen. Ansonsten liegen zwischen der XT und der Saint halt fast 100 EUR ... 

Schwer, wenn man sich entschieden muss.


----------



## Schmu (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal rumgeschaut und denk es wird tatsÃ¤chlich die Saint werden, da ich bei der neuen 2012er XT mit 203er Scheiben vorne/ hinten plus Adapter und Schrauben ebenfalls bei knapp 250-260â¬ bin und fÃ¼r mein Gewicht die Saint eher passen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (31. Januar 2012)

Na also, passt doch 

Welche Bremse fährst du denn aktuell am Stumpi?


----------



## cubelix (31. Januar 2012)

Wollte mich mal Zurückmelden werde Morgen ne Pause einlegen 3 Tage Nonstop Pistenbrettern vordern Tribut.

Evtl. Ne Runde am Do.


Noch mal kurz zu der Bremsengeschichte

Meiner erfahrung nach Bremst die Xt 785 besser mit den Avid Scheiben als mit den Xt Scheiben. Hatte mit denen immer ein Stuckern beim harten Bremsen mit den Avid gar nicht.

aber jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack. 

Die 2012 Formula The lässt sich besser dosieren wie die 2009 ner.

Um dich noch wuschiger zu machen was ist den mit der Formula RX
hört man Viel Gutes und ist recht günstig.


----------



## Schmu (31. Januar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Na also, passt doch
> 
> Welche Bremse fährst du denn aktuell am Stumpi?



Fahr im Moment noch die Avid Elixir R SL mit 203/185 Scheiben.

@cubelix: falls am Donnerstag fahren solltest, sag einfach Bescheid, muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad! 
Nightride oder tagsüber is egal, hab frei...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Fahr im Moment noch die Avid Elixir R SL mit 203/185 Scheiben.
> 
> @cubelix: falls am Donnerstag fahren solltest, sag einfach Bescheid, muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad!
> Nightride oder tagsüber is egal, hab frei...



*Tagsüber wäre besser   da -10° Nachts *


----------



## cubelix (1. Februar 2012)

@ Schmu @Andi 1969


Fahrt ruhig tagsüber.

Kann nur Nachts weil wieder Arbeitend aber wenns zu extrem kalt ist geh ich auch ned Radeln sondern werd mich in die Warme Mucki Bude begeben.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2012)

*Bis -7° am Tag ..... also wenn Du willst Sascha aber erst ab 12 -13 Uhr wenns etwas wärmer ist in der Sonne.
Nix wildes nur etwas rollern und hüpfen so ne 1-2 Stunden und Tee trinken zwischendurch*


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

Wie kalt ist es tatsächlich bei dem Wind?
Windchill berechnen


----------



## Schmu (1. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub fast, das es besser ist doch lieber auf der warmen Couch bzw heimtrainer zu bleiben, da ich heute mehrmals im Radio, TV usw. gehört hab, das man bei diesen Temperaturen Sport nach drinnen verlegen sollte 
Den tip find ich nicht schlecht, vielleicht ham wir ja am WE mehr Glück mit den Temperaturen...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich glaub fast, das es besser ist doch lieber auf der warmen Couch bzw heimtrainer zu bleiben, da ich heute mehrmals im Radio, TV usw. gehört hab, das man bei diesen Temperaturen Sport nach drinnen verlegen sollte
> Den tip find ich nicht schlecht, vielleicht ham wir ja am WE mehr Glück mit den Temperaturen...


 
Hab mich grad 2Stündchen im Wald körperlich bewegt und ich lebe noch was die in den Medien so alles von sich geben
Ist gar nicht so kalt
Also Ihr Warmduscher, raus mit Euch


----------



## Schmu (1. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bis -7° am Tag ..... also wenn Du willst Sascha aber erst ab 12 -13 Uhr wenns etwas wärmer ist in der Sonne.
> Nix wildes nur etwas rollern und hüpfen so ne 1-2 Stunden und Tee trinken zwischendurch*



Irgendwie hat der Bil da nicht ganz unrecht 
13uhr Kaserne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (1. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der Bil da nicht ganz unrecht
> 13uhr Kaserne?


 Wünsch Euch 2 viel spaß
Mein Neid ist mit Euch wenn ich um die Zeit maloche und Ihr dürft spielen


----------



## Schmu (1. Februar 2012)

Hehe, danke! Vielleicht stellen wir hier einfach mal n paar Bilder zwischendurch rein das es den "Arbeitenden" nicht zu langweilig wird


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2012)

*Sascha ich meld mich per Tel bei Dir ...wir lassen mal 13 Uhr stehen.
Kann sein das mein Arbeitgeber dazwischen funkt*


----------



## Schmu (2. Februar 2012)

Kein Problem, sagst einfach bescheid...


----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde

Falls noch jemand Glykol im Blut hat werd um 13:00 ne Runde drehen.


----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2012)

Werd um 14:00 starten.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2012)

* Nö danke da holt man sich ja den Tot .....aber trotzden viel Spass *


----------



## Schmu (5. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Nö danke da holt man sich ja den Tot .....aber trotzden viel Spass *



+1  
Machen heut lieber Familientag im beheizten Wohnzimmer und max 30min Spaziergang...


----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2012)

Ja Ja hockt nur im beheitzten Wohnzimmer rum und trocknet eure Schleimhäute aus um den Viren+Bakterien dann Tür und Tor zu öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (5. Februar 2012)

Hier noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt vom Vinschgau für die noch nicht gesehen haben.
evtl. macht es auch Lust mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen hatten heute nur - 4 bis - 6.


----------



## black soul (6. Februar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt vom Vinschgau für die noch nicht gesehen haben.
> evtl. macht es auch Lust mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen hatten heute nur - 4 bis - 6.


----------



## votecoli (6. Februar 2012)

Mensch Karsten, das sind doch richtige Männer hierDa kannste ruhig die ungeschnittene Version mit den schweren Trailstückchen zeigen...


----------



## Schmu (6. Februar 2012)

Das Video macht tatsächlich Lust auf Fahren, als ich dann aber auf den Balkon bin hab ich wieder vergessen was ich draussen wollte


----------



## Schmu (6. Februar 2012)

...was ich noch fragen wollte:

Hat zufällig jemand noch ne Gabel über, von der ihr euch für allzuviel trennen würdet? Sollte zwischen 140-160mm und tapered Schaft haben, wenn sie schwarz ist wäre es umso besser...


----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich hätte da was im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## Schmu (6. Februar 2012)

"Freeride Hardtail für alles" wird aufgebaut  hab n haufen Teile zuhause und die will ich jetzt verwerten...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2012)

Mit was für einem Rahmen?


----------



## Schmu (7. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Gabelsuche hat sich bereits erledigt. Aber danke für die ganzen Angebote...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> "Freeride Hardtail für alles" wird aufgebaut  hab n haufen Teile zuhause und die will ich jetzt verwerten...



*Winterzeit ist bastelzeit  ein Freeride Hardtail soso Sacha*


----------



## Schmu (7. Februar 2012)

Jepp, bis ich nächstes Jahr genug Kohle und Kondition für nen guten Enduro Rahmen hab  dann werden die Teile einfach weiter verbaut...


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2012)

Stimmt! Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit...Deswegen hat der Luke auch Dank dem Bil, dem Karsten und dem Papa ein neues Spielzeug...


----------



## Schmu (7. Februar 2012)

Das Schild trifft jetzt voll auf Luke zu 
Glückwunsch! Sehr schick geworden!


----------



## burn23 (7. Februar 2012)

Mensch, hinten ne größere Scheibe wie vorne, der Daunhiller  

Schick der Würfel


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2012)

Öh,nee! Is beides 203erPapa muß ja vielleicht mal Probefahren.,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (7. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Stimmt! Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit...Deswegen hat der Luke auch Dank dem Bil, dem Karsten und dem Papa ein neues Spielzeug...


 
Glückwunsch 
Ab jetzt hat mein Lieblingsneffe keine Ausrede mehr, mit so nem Bike muß er mit uns mit


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2012)

StimmtEr hats scho im Schnee rumglasse..
Ach, ehm..tja...Bil, wie soll ichs sagen: schaff Platz im Holzschopf....schärf die Ketten...schau das der Allrad kommt.......Morgen gibts unser Holz..


----------



## cubelix (7. Februar 2012)

Ja Stereo da Schwelge ich in Erinnerungen 

Ich sehe schon den Papa mehr Stereo fahren wie den Luke


----------



## votecoli (8. Februar 2012)

Nur wenn ich nen kleinen Liteville Aufkleber draufmachen darf....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (9. Februar 2012)

Langsam gehts aufs WE zu.
Am So. werde ich zwischen 13:00-14:00 zum
gemütlichenRollenmitSallenbuscheinkehr aufbrechen
Falls noch jemmand die Decke auf den Kopf fällt, einfach mitfahren


----------



## Schmu (9. Februar 2012)

Ich kann leider nur Samstag ab mittags (falls noch jemand nicht Sonntag kann/ will) da mir inzwischen auch die Decke auf den Kopf fällt! Will endlich wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2012)

Bin mit der Schwiegermutter Frühstücken wenns mir reicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## votecoli (9. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch auch Sonntags zu kommen . Vorrausgesetzt ich krieg die Knochen vom Holz machen am Samstag sortiert....


----------



## black soul (9. Februar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Bin mit der Schwiegermutter Frühstücken wenns mir reicht bin ich dabei.





ei ei ei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (9. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> ei ei ei


 

Sag mal, kannst du nicht einen anderen Thread zuspamen. Wo du:

a)...bekannt bist...oder
b)...du schon mitgefahren bist...oder
c)...du ne Runde cola spendiert hast?


----------



## cubelix (9. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> ei ei ei




Ich hab ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meiner Schwiegermutter.
Da lass ich das Biken auch mal Ausfallen


----------



## andi1969 (10. Februar 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ich hab ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meiner Schwiegermutter.
> Da lass ich das Biken auch mal Ausfallen



*Hey  Finger weg von meiner Schweigermama *


----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2012)

War jemand von Euch heute unterwegs? Heut morgen um 9Uhr, tolle Trail-Bedingungen 

Westseite vom M-Berg war knackige -10°C und die Südostseite -7°C. 

Wildsautrail war schön griffig, Serpentinen schön fahrbar, TomtomTrail  schnell, Stufentrail auch sehr gut fahrbar. Wird wohl diese Woche anderst werden, wenn es schneit.

Bin wohl außerdem nicht der Einzige gewesen, der manche der genannte Trails, die letzten paar Tage, gefahren ist

- Schwachstelle wie immer, die Füße. Trotz Neoprenüberzieher


----------



## cubelix (12. Februar 2012)

Jo Tom

Waren auch unterwegs heut aber nur -4,7 Grad.
Im Moment ist echt super zu fahren hat sich aber ab Mi. erledigt.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2012)

*Zu Fuß auf dem Michaelsberg....schöhn warm in der Sonne*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2012)

*
Das es zur Zeit ja Kalt Dunkel  und Bähh  ist...kann sich da noch einer daran Erinnern......*


----------



## cubelix (13. Februar 2012)

Yes


----------



## Schmu (13. Februar 2012)

Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder fahren 

Dreh bald durch!


----------



## votecoli (13. Februar 2012)

Entzug....


----------



## Schmu (13. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Entzug....



Aber sowas von!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Entzug....



*Nö  oder zählt am Rad lecken dazu *


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2012)

Die WINTERDEPRESSION geht um.


----------



## black soul (14. Februar 2012)

Die Winterdepression ist eine saisonal-affektive-Störung.Hund mit Winterdepression Das heißt, dass sie durch Einflüsse zustande kommt, die mit der jeweiligen Jahreszeit und ihren Naturphänomenen zusammenhängen. Die Ursachen der Winterdepression liegen nicht in der Kälte, sondern vor allem im fehlenden Tageslicht. Dieses ist für unsere Stimmung wichtig.

Das fehlende Sonnenlicht im Winter kann einen Vitamin-D-Mangel zur Folge haben. Vitamin D ist ein lichtinduziertes Vitamin. Das heißt, dass das Vitamin D im Körper erst durch die Einwirkung von Licht gebildet wird. Vitamin D ist darüber hinaus für die Bildung des Botenstoffs Serotonin wichtig. Steht dem Gehirn nicht genügend Serotonin zur Verfügung, kann es zu einer depressiven Verstimmung kommen.
Welche Symptome treten bei einer Winterdepression auf?

Die Symptome einer Winterdepression ähneln denen einer leichten bis mittelgradigen depressiven Verstimmung, sie treten aber in abgeschwächter Form auf. Eine Winterdepression äußert sich zum Beispiel durch Niedergeschlagenheit, Antriebslosigkeit und Müdigkeit.

Wenn die Tage wieder länger werden bzw., wenn der Tag wieder mehr Sonnenstunden hat, lindern sich diese Beschwerden in der Regel wieder und werden durch das abgelöst, was wir im Volksmund Frühlingsgefühle nennen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> Die Winterdepression ist eine saisonal-affektive-Störung.Hund mit Winterdepression Das heißt, dass sie durch Einflüsse zustande kommt, die mit der jeweiligen Jahreszeit und ihren Naturphänomenen zusammenhängen. Die Ursachen der Winterdepression liegen nicht in der Kälte, sondern vor allem im fehlenden Tageslicht. Dieses ist für unsere Stimmung wichtig.
> 
> Das fehlende Sonnenlicht im Winter kann einen Vitamin-D-Mangel zur Folge haben. Vitamin D ist ein lichtinduziertes Vitamin. Das heißt, dass das Vitamin D im Körper erst durch die Einwirkung von Licht gebildet wird. Vitamin D ist darüber hinaus für die Bildung des Botenstoffs Serotonin wichtig. Steht dem Gehirn nicht genügend Serotonin zur Verfügung, kann es zu einer depressiven Verstimmung kommen.
> Welche Symptome treten bei einer Winterdepression auf?
> ...


*
 Willst mitfahren oder nur dümmlich rumspammen  ist Dir irgendwie Langeweilig black soul 
Gruß Andreas*


----------



## cubelix (14. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Willst mitfahren oder nur dümmlich rumspammen  ist Dir irgendwie Langeweilig black soul
> Gruß Andreas*




Ganz ruhig Andi

ist ne Winterdepression  

zum Glück werden die Tage schon wieder länger und Erfahrungsgemäß das  weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Willst mitfahren oder nur dümmlich rumspammen  ist Dir irgendwie Langeweilig black soul
> Gruß Andreas*



also 1. spamm ich nicht, schon gar nicht dümmlich
2.mit fahren.....niemals
3. langweilig .ja
ganz schön giftig ,was ? und falls du es nicht gemerkt hast: das ist ein zitat, von...was weis ich 
also mach nicht so dicke.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> also 1. spamm ich nicht, schon gar nicht dümmlich
> 2.mit fahren.....niemals
> 3. langweilig .ja
> ganz schön giftig ,was ?



*Nö nicht giftig.....nur direkt  sonst wärs etwas anderst geschrieben worden.*


----------



## iTom (15. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö nicht giftig.....nur direkt  sonst wärs etwas anderst geschrieben worden.*



Hier ist vielleicht die Lösung Deines Problems, Andi:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist

WEN Du NICHT lesen möchtest, kannst Du hier abschalten


----------



## andi1969 (15. Februar 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier ist vielleicht die Lösung Deines Problems, Andi:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> WEN Du NICHT lesen möchtest, kannst Du hier abschalten



*Oh Tom weiß ich doch....aber danke*


----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö nicht giftig.....nur direkt  sonst wärs etwas anderst geschrieben worden.*




hi, direkt ?? so kann man es auch sagen. ist schon ok. aber was wäre wenn es anders geschrieben?
dann wäre ich nach heidelse gekommen und hätt dich verhauen
alles klar ?


----------



## cubelix (15. Februar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> also 1. spamm ich nicht, schon gar nicht dümmlich
> 2.mit fahren.....niemals
> 3. langweilig .ja
> ganz schön giftig ,was ? und falls du es nicht gemerkt hast: das ist ein zitat, von...was weis ich
> also mach nicht so dicke.




Punkt Zwei beruht dann wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## votecoli (15. Februar 2012)

Ach Karsten, ned aufregenWer mit fast 50 J. meint, anderen Leuten auf den Sack gehen zu müssen, Zitate ohne Quellenangaben von Sich gibt und auch in anderen Foren SPAMT, bei dem ist wohl im Leben einiges schiefgelaufen
Lassen wir doch diesem armen, förmlich nach Aufmerksamkeit schreienden, weißhäuptigen Wesen für einen Moment die "Befriedung" global wichtig zu sein..........und kümmern uns dann um wirklich Wichtiges wie den Sack Reis der in China umgefallen ist

Ansonsten: siehe iTom


----------



## black soul (16. Februar 2012)

-------------votec
eigentlich hätte ich gedacht du bist ganz vernünftig
hmm scheinbar doch nicht.
also lass deine kommentare und ich meine


----------



## cubelix (18. Februar 2012)

Morgen 13:30 Kaserne wenn Petrus will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. Februar 2012)

Luki und ich sind zur Stelle und haben heut brav unsere Teller geleert...


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2012)

Wer den Tag heute auf dem Sofa verbracht hat ist selbst Schuld...







Sonne geniessen bei bis zu 10 Grad






Luke hat sein Stereo eingeweiht! Geht gut


----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Sofa? Es ist doch FASCHING!!! HELAU!


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2012)

Fasching?Was ist das? Was zum Essen


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2012)

*Gruß vom Seuchenlager .....äh Sofa *


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2012)

Mensch Andi, schrei halt ned immer hier wenn der Scheiß verteilt wirdSchade das ned kennt hasch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fasching?Was ist das? Was zum Essen




Das hier:


----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

P.S. Andi, wie immer guuhde Besserung!


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2012)

@schmu: OMG


----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

Ja so isch des hald bei uns  mid dem Fasching feiere...


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Mensch Andi, schrei halt ned immer hier wenn der Scheiß verteilt wirdSchade das ned kennt hasch...



* Sags den Viren  ich hätts ned gebraucht ..

Danke ihr zwei ich versuch gesund zu werden*


----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

Hättsch ordentlich Fasching gefeiert, wär nix passiert, da alles von allein abgetötet wird


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hättsch ordentlich Fasching gefeiert, wär nix passiert, da alles von allein abgetötet wird



*An dem Zeugs zum abtöten lags bei mir bestimmt ned... *


----------



## Schmu (19. Februar 2012)

Dann haschs aber ordentlich!?!


----------



## cubelix (19. Februar 2012)

Ihr Narren isch kann euch sage der Winter treibt sie no im Wald rum und wartet auf sein Comeback.............






hat Spaß gmacht heut aber ausgezogen hab ich mich im Keller 

noch gute Besserung an die Kranken und die Faschingsgschädigten


----------



## Hairider (19. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen,

lange nichts mehr von mir an dieser Stelle.
Erst mal wieder ein kleines Hallo von mir.
In letzter Zeit hats bei mir leider nie geklappt da ich meistens eher Skifahren war und während der Woche klettern.

Die letzten 5 Tage bin ich schön mit Virus im Bett gelegen, ganz weg isses immernoch nicht. 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt die Fasnet gut überstanden und seid bereit für den nahenden Frühling!

Grüße Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2012)

*Was zum lachen.....*


----------



## burn23 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich wär morgen um 18.00 Uhr an der Kaserne. Wer noch?


----------



## Schmu (21. Februar 2012)

Muss morgen leider wieder arbeiten, könnte Donnerstag ab 18uhr...


----------



## burn23 (21. Februar 2012)

Wetter am Donnerstag sieht halt net grad berauschend aus


----------



## Schmu (21. Februar 2012)

Hmmmmpf da hast nicht unrecht, bin nur leider morgen in der Nachtschicht


----------



## cubelix (21. Februar 2012)

Im Moment ist es Bodenlos also Schlammschlacht 

nur zu Info.

Werd Morgen Mittag mit Oli Lukas zum Kalmit Weinbiet aufbrechen hab die Nase voll vom Schmodder 

@ Björn

Werden so um 14:00 im Klausental aufschlagen


----------



## cubelix (21. Februar 2012)

@ Schmu

Schick mir mal ein Bild ich weiß garnichtmehr wie Du aussiehst.


----------



## votecoli (21. Februar 2012)

Schmodder ist übrigens untertrieben.Lukas und ich haben fast genauso lange zum bike putzen gebraucht wie zum radeln selber


----------



## Schmu (21. Februar 2012)

@cubelix: schau auf der Seite vorher da ist n Bild von mir und wie du siehst hab ich mich kaum verändert 
Viel Spaß euch morgen in der Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (21. Februar 2012)

ok, wenns so voller Schmodder ist, dann hat sichs erledigt. Viel Spaß euch in der Palz. Gebt mal einen Bericht obs dort besser ist


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2012)

Pfalz war soooo geil..Bestes Wetter, kaum Modder und Sahne Trails.....und die Erkenntnis das dem Junior das Stereo "grad no gfäldd had...."


----------



## Schmu (22. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal her mit den Foddos!


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2012)

Foddos..Du musch Fahren, Aldda...


----------



## Schmu (22. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr doch die ganze Zeit, allerdings nur bei mir im Wald, weil ihr ja immer zu anderen Zeiten fahrt  und an der Kaserne is ja scheinbar dauer******** zu fahren wegen Wetter, Holzfäller usw. 
Bin ja schon kurz davor allein in die Pfalz zu fahren...


----------



## burn23 (22. Februar 2012)

Zu geil der Typ 

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2012)

Jo wenn er noch nen Helm auf hätt wer er nicht nur extrem Talentiert sonder noch zusätlich Intellegent



burn23 schrieb:


> Zu geil der Typ
> 
> http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316


----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Foddos..Du musch Fahren, Aldda...




Foddo Fahre so ein Quatsch Flicke musch und am beste 2 mal :kotz:Scheiß Stacheldraht


----------



## cubelix (24. Februar 2012)

So kann es auch laufen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24606775"]Not If, But When on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2012)

Ich sags ja immer: Dummes überflüssiges Rumgehobble..Warum muß mans immer rausfordern


----------



## andi1969 (26. Februar 2012)

*So Herr List  ich habs getaaahhnnn endlich....Du bist nicht mehr der Einzige der da runterspringt  und haut das einen in die  Federung*


----------



## burn23 (27. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch 18.00/18.30 Uhr? Wetter soll prima werden. Wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse in Brusl?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse in Brusl?



*Von pampig weich bis angetrocknet......Rinne war trocken am Sonntag, Speedy aufgeweicht, TomTom ebenso.*


----------



## votecoli (27. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Herr List ich habs getaaahhnnn endlich....Du bist nicht mehr der Einzige der da runterspringt  und haut das einen in die  Federung*


 

EinzigeDu fährst zu wenig mit...
@burn: Geht scho, schult das Gleichgewichtsempfinden..(-;


----------



## andi1969 (27. Februar 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> EinzigeDu fährst zu wenig mit...
> @burn: Geht scho, schult das Gleichgewichtsempfinden..(-;



*Könnte sein......Oliver hab ja zur Zeit sehr viel Zeit Tagsüber*


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18.00/18.30 Uhr? Wetter soll prima werden. Wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse in Brusl?



Wurzeltrail unpassierbar, ebenso der Kaserne (Sportplatz) entlang. Da hat irgendwer ganz viele Stöckchen auf die Wege gelegt, Riesenstöckchen

Wildsautrail fahrbar, Serpentinen fahrbar, Stufenhang fahrbar. Teilweise wie Andi schon erwähnt hat, etwas pampig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (27. Februar 2012)

Also hopp, rauf auf´s Rad am Mittwoch


----------



## andi1969 (28. Februar 2012)

*Achtung an der Ausfahrt aus der Rinne , Baumfällarbeiten, vorsichtig rausfahren am Ende.*


----------



## Schmu (28. Februar 2012)

@Andi: wohnst du jetzt an der Kaserne? 
@Mister Burns: Mittwoch kann ich nicht, da ich die komplette Woche krank geschrieben bin, 

falls aber meine Grippe und vor allem die Kopfschmerzen bis am Wochenende weg sind würd ich gern am Sonntag mal wieder ne gepflegte Runde drehen.
Uhrzeit und Örtlichkeit flexibel


----------



## votecoli (28. Februar 2012)

Bin ab Morgen Mittag mit Bil beim Holz machenWerd deshalb das Tageslicht ausnutzen und wohl zw. 10.00 und 14.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen...


----------



## andi1969 (29. Februar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> @Andi: wohnst du jetzt an der Kaserne?
> @Mister Burns: Mittwoch kann ich nicht, da ich die komplette Woche krank geschrieben bin,
> 
> falls aber meine Grippe und vor allem die Kopfschmerzen bis am Wochenende weg sind würd ich gern am Sonntag mal wieder ne gepflegte Runde drehen.
> Uhrzeit und Örtlichkeit flexibel



*Nö Sascha  nur zuviel Zeit zur Zeit  ach und gute Besserung alte Seuchenzentrale *


----------



## Schmu (29. Februar 2012)

Danke Andi  das mit der überschüssigen Zeit musst du mir mal erklären wenn wir uns sehen...

*Hoff das am Sonntag mal wieder ne größere Gruppe zum Fahren zustande kommt!*


----------



## votecoli (3. März 2012)

Bil, Luki und ich werdem Morgen ab 11.00 Uhr an der Feldscheuer starten. Wenn noch jemand Lust hat können wir um 11.15 Uhr an der Kaserne sein....


----------



## Schmu (3. März 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2012)

*Sascha hab den Artikel wegen Brillen gefunden, reich mal deine E-Mail Adresse rüber, ich schicks Dir dann.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (5. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sascha hab den Artikel wegen Brillen gefunden, reich mal deine E-Mail Adresse rüber, ich schicks Dir dann.*



Sie haben Post


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Sie haben Post



*Sie auch*


----------



## Schmu (5. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sie auch*



Danke!


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2012)

*Wir haben wieder eine Open Line im Bermuda,  viel spass beim runtersurfen .....mehr mach ich alleine nicht mehr*


----------



## iTom (5. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wir haben wieder eine Open Line im Bermuda,  viel spass beim runtersurfen .....mehr mach ich alleine nicht mehr*



Der selbe Einstieg, oder ein neuer?

Die Stämme aufm Wurzeltrail sind auch wieder weg, die Fahrrinne wird sich demnächst wieder einstellen, wenn genügend durchgefahren sind

Ansonsten war gestern früh alles super fahrbar


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Der selbe Einstieg, oder ein neuer?
> 
> Die Stämme aufm Wurzeltrail sind auch wieder weg, die Fahrrinne wird sich demnächst wieder einstellen, wenn genügend durchgefahren sind
> 
> Ansonsten war gestern früh alles super fahrbar



*3 Meter rechts vom alten Einsteig mit Überraschung.
Das haben wir am Sonntag auch gemerkt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *3 Meter rechts vom alten Einsteig mit Überraschung.
> Das haben wir am Sonntag auch gemerkt*



Habt ihr gleich wieder ein Fuchsbau in der Spur miteingeplant?


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Habt ihr gleich wieder ein Fuchsbau in der Spur miteingeplant?



*Nö Stufe konnte den Baumstamm nicht wegbewegen , also mit eingebaut*


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2012)

*Wurzeltrail wieder nicht befahrbar, in der Einfahrt liegen zwei frisch gefällte Bäume. So intelligent das man nicht auf den Trail kann....*


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2012)

*Erster....*


----------



## cubelix (9. März 2012)

Du glücklicher ...........




andi1969 schrieb:


> *Erster....*


----------



## iTom (9. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Erster....*



Bist Du im Sitzen da runter?   Ich hätte lieber das Rad genommen


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2012)

* Tom da könnt ich ja hinfallen oder stürzen nein immer braf auf den Ar... runter, ist viel sicherer

Und Karsten darfst doch auch wieder am Wochenende*


----------



## Schmu (10. März 2012)

Leute wie siehts aus? Jemand morgen auf dem Rad unterwegs, bzw ne Tour geplant?


----------



## votecoli (10. März 2012)

Morgen 11.00 Uhr an der KaserneDabei bis jetzt:

Luke
Karsten
Oli
....


----------



## Schmu (10. März 2012)

Sch...!!! hab eben grad gesehen, das bei ich der letzten Ausfahrt mein kleines Kettenblatt komplett verbogen und die Zähne geschrottet hab.
Muss erstmal die Schaltung komplett neu einstellen und n neues Kettenblatt holen.   (War wohl als ich den Salto über den Lenker gemacht hab und das Bike auf das Schaltwerk gefallen ist).
Bin fürs erste also mal raus bis das Radl wieder startklar ist...
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (11. März 2012)

Du fährst einfach einen zu heißen Reifen....


----------



## Schmu (11. März 2012)

Eher ne zu heiße Bremse


----------



## w3rd (11. März 2012)

Kann ich mich da nachher anschliessen? protektoren eher nicht oder?


----------



## w3rd (11. März 2012)

Das grosse tor an der kaserne?dragoner?


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Das grosse tor an der kaserne?dragoner?



*Nein Eichelberg Kaserne.....*


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Sch...!!! hab eben grad gesehen, das bei ich der letzten Ausfahrt mein kleines Kettenblatt komplett verbogen und die Zähne geschrottet hab.
> Muss erstmal die Schaltung komplett neu einstellen und n neues Kettenblatt holen.   (War wohl als ich den Salto über den Lenker gemacht hab und das Bike auf das Schaltwerk gefallen ist).
> Bin fürs erste also mal raus bis das Radl wieder startklar ist...
> Euch viel Spaß!



*ich müsste noch ein 22 ziger gebraucht rumliegen haben. *


----------



## Schmu (11. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *ich müsste noch ein 22 ziger gebraucht rumliegen haben. *



Das wär super...


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

Habs gefunden,wartet auf Dich.....


----------



## Schmu (11. März 2012)

Yeah! Muss mal schauen wann ich es holen kann, gehst du am Montag fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (11. März 2012)

...da fällt mir grad ein das ich aber für 10fach brauche


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...da fällt mir grad ein das ich aber für 10fach brauche



*Geht auch mit 9fach Kettenblatt*


----------



## w3rd (11. März 2012)

Mist zu spaet...


----------



## iTom (11. März 2012)

Serpentineneingang hat jetzt auch ein dickes Stöckchen liegen. Habs versucht den Hang runterzuschieben. Ohne Säge oder weitere Helfershände ist a weng schwierig.
Der Boden ist heute recht gut, schön knetig

Wir haben wohl die besten Waldarbeiter in ganz Baden. Noch nie so ein perfekt verdichteten Waldboden gesehen. Die Erntemaschine hat auch schöne Rillen gelegt, damit sich Wildschweine drin sulen können

Bald haben wir auch schöne feste Trails, wenn die Holztransporter die Stämme abholen

Gute Arbeit Andi, Bermuda ist wieder schön frei


----------



## Schmu (11. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Geht auch mit 9fach Kettenblatt*



Dann passt es ja 

Falls du morgen fahren gehst sagst einfach bescheid, würd dann je nach dem wie ich Feierabend hab kurz mit dem Auto hochkommen. Am besten schreibst mir ne sms oder Email...
Bring dann auch den Spezi Vorbau wieder mit...


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Dann passt es ja
> 
> Falls du morgen fahren gehst sagst einfach bescheid, würd dann je nach dem wie ich Feierabend hab kurz mit dem Auto hochkommen. Am besten schreibst mir ne sms oder Email...
> Bring dann auch den Spezi Vorbau wieder mit...


*
Ich meld mich.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 11.00 Uhr an der KaserneDabei bis jetzt:
> 
> Luke
> Karsten
> ...



*Habs leider erst um 10.45 gelesen, sonst wär ich auch gekommen hoffe ihr hattet Spass*


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2012)

Supergeiler Wiedereingliederungsdahinrolltag heutBoden war bestens wie Tom schon bemerkt hat. Alles fahrbar incl. Stufentrail obwohl der aussieht als würden jeden Tag zehn bescheuerte durchrasen..Der Anstieg auf der Obergrombacher Seite zum Buchentrail ist übrigens dicht. Viel Schieben angesagtJoa, Protektoren brauch man ned unbedingt...war ne 1240hm CC Pussitour incl. Holztreppen am Michelsberg...
Ach:
Der Frühling kommt....


----------



## iTom (11. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Supergeiler Wiedereingliederungsdahinrolltag heutBoden war bestens wie Tom schon bemerkt hat. Alles fahrbar incl. Stufentrail obwohl der aussieht als würden jeden Tag zehn bescheuerte durchrasen..Der Anstieg auf der Obergrombacher Seite zum Buchentrail ist übrigens dicht. Viel Schieben angesagtJoa, Protektoren brauch man ned unbedingt...war ne 1240hm CC Pussitour incl. Holztreppen am Michelsberg...
> Ach:
> Der Frühling kommt....



Die Holztreppe muß ich auch mal in mein Programm aufnehmen. Wie isn der Zustand? Momentan wird ja auf der Südhangseite recht viel gerodet...

Heut morgen ist mir ne 10er-Gruppe begegnet, vielleicht haben die den Hang so abgefräst. Ich habe auf jeden Fall mal wieder die Männerspur genommen.

um halb 11 war ich durch mit meiner Runde


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2012)

Holztreppe geht gut. Nicht groß nass oder glitschig.
Keine Ahnung wer da alles unterwegs ist. Die Auswirkungen sind aber enorm....


----------



## cubelix (11. März 2012)

Wie hast denn das mit dem Kiefernast auf der Männerspur gemacht.

Ansonsten wenn die Sonne noch geschienen hätt wärs perfect gewesen.



iTom schrieb:


> Die Holztreppe muß ich auch mal in mein Programm aufnehmen. Wie isn der Zustand? Momentan wird ja auf der Südhangseite recht viel gerodet...
> 
> Heut morgen ist mir ne 10er-Gruppe begegnet, vielleicht haben die den Hang so abgefräst. Ich habe auf jeden Fall mal wieder die Männerspur genommen.
> 
> um halb 11 war ich durch mit meiner Runde


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2012)

Ich fands auch so schon super..Das 901 wollte heimzus unbedingt noch 3 Hügelchen mitnehmen...echt, ich konnt nix machen


----------



## cubelix (11. März 2012)

Ich war platt nach meiner Influenza 




votecoli schrieb:


> Ich fands auch so schon super..Das 901 wollte heimzus unbedingt noch 3 Hügelchen mitnehmen...echt, ich konnt nix machen


----------



## votecoli (11. März 2012)

Also über 50km und 1000hm als wiedereingliederungstour war doch supergut...Mein 301 Rennrad hat ganz traurig geschaut! Will auch mal wieder raus....


----------



## iTom (11. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Wie hast denn das mit dem Kiefernast auf der Männerspur gemacht.
> 
> Ansonsten wenn die Sonne noch geschienen hätt wärs perfect gewesen.



Meinst Du die obere Männerspur? Die habe ich nicht genommen, ein Hauch daneben geht auch, aber die untere Männerspur geht gut, auch übers Kabel drüber


----------



## votecoli (12. März 2012)

Am Mittwoch "In the night neireid nightride!"
Erster Start 17.00, zweiter Start 18.00 an üblicher Stelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (14. März 2012)

Servus! Ich glaub nicht das es mir heut reicht, falls man sich nicht sieht, nen guten Ride,ist Wetter ja bombe


----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

Waren heut Mittag schon unterwegs, da ich schon 15uhr Feierabend hatte. So hamma wenigstens noch n bissl Sonne mitgenommen. Hoffe ihr hattet ne gepflegte Runde.


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

Mmmhhh, joa gepflegt...mehr darf ich ned schreiben...sagt Karsten


----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

Hats ihn gepflegt gelegt?


----------



## cubelix (14. März 2012)

Nööööö :d


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

Muah....so ziehmlich das Gegenteil von "Gelegt"


----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

Kann ich mitfühlen  bin heut auch n paar mal abgestiegen an Stellen an denen man lieber weiterfährt...


----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> muah....:dso ziehmlich das gegenteil von "gelegt"



??????? Hä ??????


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

Nix Abgestiegen, Aaattaaacke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

Laktat Party?!


----------



## cubelix (14. März 2012)

Es lief heute richtig gut die Grippe isch komplett weg.
Und das Radel läuft richtig gut fast zu gut  = an manchen Stellen eigentlich zu schnell gewesen aber alles gut gegangen.


Vorsicht noch am M-Berg ist ein Baumstamquerleger unterwegs.


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

Wir konnten nix machen, die Schwarzen wollten einfach immer mehr....die trails sind grad einfach super griffig


----------



## Schmu (14. März 2012)

die Liteviller im Geschwindigkeitsrausch...


----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

Nachtrag:
"Zu schnell" ist....sagen wir mal: leicht untertriebenDas macht mir Angst...


----------



## cubelix (14. März 2012)

Und irgendwann tuts weh  da mach ich mir keine Illusionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (14. März 2012)

...dann geniesse mas mol liewa......


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2012)

*Tja dann hatten wir ne gemütliche in den Sonnenuntergang Trail Runde.....





Noch lacht er der Sascha.......*


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2012)

Hasch wieder Gastfahrer ghat....


----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

Was heißt hier lacht "noch" ?! War alles so beabsichtigt  man nennt mich nicht umsonst "Evil Sascha Knievil"


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2012)

Zimtsternchen und Platzängstchen....lalalala


----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Hasch wieder Gastfahrer ghat....



Is der Kumpel von mir mit dem Slide, wovon ich erzählt hab.
muss sagen Hut ab! Ist alle Trails top runter gekommen!


----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

Haja, Evil Knievil hatte auch Sternchen auf seinem Helm und Trikots


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2012)

Do hasch rechd....


----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

Jetzt noch n Stumpjumper und seinem Hintern und er wär mein Held


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2012)

Du sollsch des eikasierte Zeig ned immer raucheHewe da scho öfters gsagd...Sonschd ziehsch mol wieda dei Brems wenns ned gud dod...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

Awa mit dem Zeig sieht ma imma so scheene Farwä! Deshalb heb i geschdern d brems gezogen bis der hewl verbogä war


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Zimtsternchen und Platzängstchen....lalalala



*Der reine Kleiderneid.....

Gastbiker......ja irgendeiner muss ja die Leute ranbringen Oliver*


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Jetzt noch n Stumpjumper und seinem Hintern und er wär mein Held



Irgendwie sehe ich da Ähnlichkeiten.....


----------



## Schmu (15. März 2012)

Meinst den krummen Bremsgriff?


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Meinst den krummen Bremsgriff?



So ähnlich......


----------



## votecoli (15. März 2012)

*Gastbiker......ja irgeneiner muss ja die Leute ranbringen Oliver*[/quote]


WarumFühlst du dich alleine...


----------



## andi1969 (17. März 2012)

*Da das Wetter morgen nicht so dolle sein soll , mach ich mich mit Säge, Bike und Klappspaten mal ans Werk......*


----------



## cubelix (17. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Da das Wetter morgen nicht so dolle sein soll , mach ich mich mit Säge, Bike und Klappspaten mal ans Werk......*



Aber Sonntags soll man doch nicht Arbeiten


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2012)

*Was bleibt mir denn übrig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (18. März 2012)

Schön wars....






...wieder mal...


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Was bleibt mir denn übrig*




Drück Dir die Daumen das Du bald nur am Wochenende zeit hast zu fahren.


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2012)

Am M-Berg bitte Vorsichtig fahren am Mittwoch haben wir frei gemacht und heute sah es wieder so aus.


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Drück Dir die Daumen das Du bald nur am Wochenende zeit hast zu fahren.


*Ned deswege wollt ja keiner fahren.....*


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schön wars....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ganz doll und ich dachte ich hätte als einziger das Trikot  muscht eim alles nachmachewann wart Ihr zwei Irre unterwegs*


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2012)

Jetzt aber habe das gleiche dacht das bei dem Wetter keiner fahren will.

Unterwegs von 10:00-12:30 erst trocken dann immer Nässer 

Und zum Abschluß gabs noch ne Richtige Dusche 

Das Shirt ist das Ergebnis meines 10 Euro Geburtstagsgutscheins 

Bist am Mi am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Jetzt aber habe das gleiche dacht das bei dem Wetter keiner fahren will.
> 
> Unterwegs von 10:00-12:30 erst trocken dann immer Nässer
> 
> ...



*Ach ich war ab 11 am Berg war bei mir auch so, nur die Dusche hab ich vermeiden/ verarbeitet.
Und ich dachte 10  zuschlagen
Denke mal schon das ich Mittwoch dabei bin......*


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2012)

Hast Du die Rinne gereinigt hat stark nach ich nehme mal den Rechen und...... ausgesehen


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hast Du die Rinne gereinigt hat stark nach ich nehme mal den Rechen und...... ausgesehen


*
 ja ned dasd nahborzelsch ..... wollte eigendlich heute noch was einbauen in der Rinnen, aber hat nicht mehr gereicht.*


----------



## cubelix (18. März 2012)

Sauber Andi Sauber  

Aber ist in der Rinne ned scho gnug .


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (18. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ganz doll und ich dachte ich hätte als einziger das Trikot  muscht eim alles nachmachewann wart Ihr zwei Irre unterwegs*


 
Und ich kenne noch einen der das Trikot hat 
und der macht grad den Schwarzwald unsicher


----------



## cubelix (19. März 2012)

Ja Leck 

Da könne ma jo ne Teamausfahrt mache


----------



## Ocean_86 (19. März 2012)

Ist heute Abend jemand von euch im Wald unterwegs?

Ich wäre, falls die Deutsche Bahn oder mein Chef mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr an der Kaserne.


----------



## votecoli (19. März 2012)

Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr erste Welle, 18.00 Uhr zweiter Angriff. Wenn sich keiner meldet, radel ich aber nicht nochmal vorbei...!


----------



## cubelix (19. März 2012)

Versuch um 17:00 da zu sein.


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Versuch um 17:00 da zu sein.



Ich versuchs auch ab 17 Uhr.....und wie ist der Baron.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (20. März 2012)

Ich nix könne morgen. Donnerstag ja.


----------



## cubelix (20. März 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich nix könne morgen. Donnerstag ja.




Schade Björn 

Donnerstag geht bei mir ned na irgendwann klappts mit dem Vorbau


----------



## cubelix (20. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs auch ab 17 Uhr.....und wie ist der Baron.




Ahhh Baron ist schwarz rund mit Stollen und.........mehr Morgen


----------



## Schmu (20. März 2012)

Werd morgen spätestens 17uhr oben sein, eher früher da ich noch a bissl in der Rinne springen üben will...


----------



## burn23 (20. März 2012)

Ja echt schad, war jetzt ne Weile nimmer in Brusl


----------



## Schmu (20. März 2012)

@Mister Burns:
Wenn alles glatt läuft geh ich am Donnerstag nochmal mit meinem Kollegen in Brusl fahren, würd dann allerdings direkt bei uns nach der Arbeit sein (ca 15:30uhr), wenn du Zeit hast einfach melden...


----------



## burn23 (20. März 2012)

Puh, 15.30 Uhr ist schon sportlich für mich, werd aber versuchen so ne Stunde später zu kommen. Schick mir mal deine Handy-Nr. via PM, hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Schmu (21. März 2012)

Sie haben Post


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Ahhh Baron ist schwarz rund mit Stollen und.........mehr Morgen



*Ach sch... dachte der währe eckig damit man besser ums Eck kommt und ohne Stollen ne dann doch ned.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ocean_86 (23. März 2012)

Samstag jemand am Fahren?


----------



## Zappcommander (24. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab ja schon lang nixmehr von mir hören lassen, wollt aber morgen bissl on Tour gehen.
Deshalb nun die Frage der Fragen: is jemand unterwegs morgen?
Wär toll wenn jemand am start ist.

Grüße


----------



## cubelix (24. März 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab ja schon lang nixmehr von mir hören lassen, wollt aber morgen bissl on Tour gehen.
> Deshalb nun die Frage der Fragen: is jemand unterwegs morgen?
> ...




Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören 

Morgen ist bei mir Frauentag ich bin raus.


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab ja schon lang nixmehr von mir hören lassen, wollt aber morgen bissl on Tour gehen.
> Deshalb nun die Frage der Fragen: is jemand unterwegs morgen?
> ...



*Ab wann/ Uhrzeit hast Du dir vorgestellt.....schön das Du mal wieder was von Dir höhren lässt*


----------



## Zappcommander (25. März 2012)

Ich dachte da so an halb12 ; 12 bin aber recht offen was das angeht.


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

*12 Uhr sehr sehr gemütliche Runde ......oben an der Kaserne, bin seit 2 Tagen nur am fahren*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (25. März 2012)

Alles klar.
Passt mir auch, das erste mal seit ewigkeiten das ich fahren geh...
Freu mich bis nacher


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Passt mir auch, das erste mal seit ewigkeiten das ich fahren geh...
> Freu mich bis nacher



*Nimm mal Beutelgeld mit, denke wir machen am Michaelsberg Kaffeepause*


----------



## w3rd (25. März 2012)

Koennt ihr mal einen google maps link posten? Vielleicht schaff ichs dann heut auch


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Koennt ihr mal einen google maps link posten? Vielleicht schaff ichs dann heut auch



Von wo kommst Du eigendlich....das ist oben an der Eichelberg Kaserne zwischen Bruchsal und Untergrombach.


----------



## w3rd (25. März 2012)

Von karlsdorf. Kenn mich aber ned soo aus


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Von karlsdorf. Kenn mich aber ned soo aus



Ich schick Dir mal meine Tel. Nr per PM.....


----------



## Schmu (25. März 2012)

Leute, schaut mal dieses geniale Schnäppchen ist wieder lieferbar: 
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html
Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch mal 3-4 Stück als Reserve


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Leute, schaut mal dieses geniale Schnäppchen ist wieder lieferbar:
> http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html
> Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch mal 3-4 Stück als Reserve



* Kaufrausch  ich dachte Du mustest was versprechen *


----------



## votecoli (25. März 2012)

So, hier mal die Bilder vom wirklich schönen Samstag....







Luki nachdem er den Fantastic Four zum ersten mal in einem Rutsch und ohne Füsschen auf den Boden setzen gerockt hat






"Onkel" Karsten, der wiedermal dafür gesorgt hat das der Schnitt obwohl mit 11-Jährigem unterwegs nicht zu "pussihaft" wird....(alte CC Sau..)






...und natürlich der erste wohlverdiente Eiszwischenstop der Saison 2012
Schee wars....



Achtung: Wöchentliche Ausfahrt am Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr. Vermutlich das erste mal ohne Schlampe..


Und: Karfreitagstour zum W-Weg (weils schön macht...)


----------



## cubelix (25. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Leute, schaut mal dieses geniale Schnäppchen ist wieder lieferbar:
> http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html
> Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch mal 3-4 Stück als Reserve



Dann wären wir schon vier mit dem Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. März 2012)

...


Achtung: Wöchentliche Ausfahrt am Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr. Vermutlich das erste mal ohne Schlampe..


Und: Karfreitagstour zum W-Weg (weils schön macht...)[/quote]


Di. 17:00

W-Weg


----------



## cubelix (25. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> So, hier mal die Bilder vom wirklich schönen Samstag....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luki ist mir ja dauernd ans Hinterrad gefahren 
Ich wurde qasi genötigt


----------



## cubelix (25. März 2012)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Achtung: Wöchentliche Ausfahrt am Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr. Vermutlich das erste mal ohne Schlampe..
> ...


 

Di. 17:00

W-Weg[/quote]

Mensch Andi W-Weg ist eine Verschlüsselte Botschaft  hohl Dir mal von Oli den Schlüssel


----------



## votecoli (25. März 2012)

shit...F-Weg natürlich


----------



## Schmu (25. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Kaufrausch  ich dachte Du mustest was versprechen *



War au eher  ein Witz  hab genug Trikots 

Aber hat zufällig jemand Interesse an meinem Stumpjumper oder kennt jemanden der Interesse hat?


----------



## Schmu (25. März 2012)

????? What? Darf oder soll man das nicht verstehen? Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, ab Mittwoch hab ich allerdings wieder Zeit...





Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Achtung: Wöchentliche Ausfahrt am Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr. Vermutlich das erste mal ohne Schlampe..
> ...


 

Di. 17:00

W-Weg[/QUOTE]


----------



## burn23 (26. März 2012)

Geht mir genauso wie dem Sascha, ich kann Dienstags nicht, Mittwochs ja 

Karfreitag bin ich auf Gran Canaria


----------



## votecoli (26. März 2012)

Schade! *Ausnahmsweise *gehts bei Bil und mir diese Woche leider ned Mittwochs. Die ganze Zeit wars da ziehmlich mauHab schon befürchtet ich muss mit Karsten und Luki nen separaten Thread aufmachen...

Naja, die Grüppchen werden sich schon finden....


----------



## w3rd (26. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ich schick Dir mal meine Tel. Nr per PM.....


Danke nochmal! War ne schoene runde und ne nette kleine gruppe  bessere strecken als gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schade! *Ausnahmsweise *gehts bei Bil und mir diese Woche leider ned Mittwochs. Die ganze Zeit wars da ziehmlich mauHab schon befürchtet ich muss mit Karsten und Luki nen separaten Thread aufmachen...
> 
> Naja, die Grüppchen werden sich schon finden....



*Puhh wird schwierig mein Priesterseminar geht morgen länger......wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin einfach loßfahren.

@ W3rd...bitte gern geschehen*


----------



## burn23 (27. März 2012)

Wer außer mir und Sascha kann, will, darf morgen auch fahren?


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen !


Meine Freundin und ich haben vor, dieses Wochenende in Bruchsal zu verbringen.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich Sonntag Nachmittag Enduro/AM fahren
(vlt. am Samstag auch).
Wir fahren lieber Singletrails, mit Wurzeln, Steine, usw als Waldautobahn. Muss aber keine Bad Wildbad DH1 sein.
Könnt ihr uns einige Tipps geben ? Wo gibt es schöne Trails? 
Plant ihr dieses Wochenende zu fahren?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort.

La Bourde


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> 
> Meine Freundin und ich haben vor, dieses Wochenende in Bruchsal zu verbringen.
> ...



*Tipps wird schwierig....könnte euch pers. Trails zeigen wenn ich am Sonntag unterwegs sein sollte.*


----------



## votecoli (28. März 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du mal ne Karte mit allen secret trails und hot spots des Michaels-und Eichelberg machen. Wenn du es geschickt anstellst und was dafür verlangst könntest du bei dem momentanen Touristenverkehr richtig Geld machen....! 
Du könntest sie aber auch an allen verkehrstechnisch stärker frequentierten Waldwegen aushängen....kommt so ungefähr aufs gleiche raus...


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal ne Karte mit allen secret trails und hot spots des Michaels-und Eichelberg machen. Wenn du es geschickt anstellst und was dafür verlangst könntest du bei dem momentanen Touristenverkehr richtig Geld machen....!
> Du könntest sie aber auch an allen verkehrstechnisch stärker frequentierten Waldwegen aushängen....kommt so ungefähr aufs gleiche raus...



* Komm mal runter, ich sag nur GPS  Herr Speck......oder sind wir irgendwas geheimes.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (28. März 2012)

Ja klar! Hobbygruppe von dennen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku-Klux-Klan


Wusstest du das nicht als du mit deinem Blut unterschrieben hast..........


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja klar! Hobbygruppe von dennen:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku-Klux-Klan
> 
> ...



*KANN ÜBER SO WAS NICHT LACHEN *


----------



## votecoli (29. März 2012)

Ich schon lang nicht mehr.....


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2012)

*So ich lass mal raten wo wir waren nachdem ja keiner so richtig wollte haben sich zwei Mitstreiter gefunden*


----------



## Schmu (29. März 2012)

Scheee wars! vor allem mal ohne auf die Schnauze zu fallen 

Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung!

(Wo bleiben die Fotos   )


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Scheee wars! vor allem mal ohne auf die Schnauze zu fallen
> 
> Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung!
> 
> (Wo bleiben die Fotos   )



Fotoalbum


----------



## Schmu (29. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Fotoalbum



Habs gesehen, leider erst nach dem Post 

Mannomann sehen wir professionell aus


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Mannomann sehen wir professionell aus



*Und ich dachte das ich schon zuviel Gerümpel dabei habe....Das schreit nach Beerfelden entern...und hat heute echt Laune gemacht..*


----------



## Schmu (29. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Und ich dachte das ich schon zuviel Gerümpel dabei habe....Das schreit nach Beerfelden entern...und hat heute echt Laune gemacht..*



Dazu sag ich nur:


----------



## cubelix (29. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So ich lass mal raten wo wir waren nachdem ja keiner so richtig wollte haben sich zwei Mitstreiter gefunden*



Die Rails dort haben aber ziemlich Karies aber der Rest 

Und ein Waldschrat gibts da auch  der lauert hintern Baum 

Ihr könntet aber ruhig ein bischen mehr Stylen bei dem Outfit 

Muß ich auch mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (29. März 2012)

Das nächste mal wirds hier reingeschrieben in der Hoffnung das es dann mal n paar Bruuusla mehr sind...
Lohnt sich auf jedenfall da mal n Tag hin zu fahren!


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Tipps wird schwierig....könnte euch pers. Trails zeigen wenn ich am Sonntag unterwegs sein sollte.*



Danke fuer die erste Infos.

Ich kann leider Dir nicht genau sagen, wann wir am Sonntag los fahren werden... Es wird wieder sehr spontan.


----------



## andi1969 (30. März 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die Rails dort haben aber ziemlich Karies aber der Rest
> 
> Und ein Waldschrat gibts da auch  der lauert hintern Baum
> 
> ...



*Ja leider sind die Holzteile sowas von am Arsch  aber ansonst ist der Rest super zu fahren.
Am Wochenende wenn Du willst.....soll ja nicht so dolle werden vom Wetter her*


----------



## andi1969 (30. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Das nächste mal wirds hier reingeschrieben in der Hoffnung das es dann mal n paar Bruuusla mehr sind...
> Lohnt sich auf jedenfall da mal n Tag hin zu fahren!



*Hatte da nicht noch einer Fotos gemacht*


----------



## Zappcommander (30. März 2012)

Wenn ihr was für den Sonntag plant unds Wetter geht wär ich auch dabei....


----------



## votecoli (31. März 2012)

15.30 Uhr Feldscheuer zum gemütlichen Ausritt....


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was für den Sonntag plant unds Wetter geht wär ich auch dabei....



*Muss leider wieder pausieren , meine Leistenzerrung scheint laut Doc ein Muskelfaseriss zu sein also alles wieder auf Anfang*


----------



## Schmu (31. März 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> 15.30 Uhr Feldscheuer zum gemütlichen Ausritt....



Heut oder morgen?


----------



## votecoli (31. März 2012)

Heut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (31. März 2012)

Geht morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## Zappcommander (31. März 2012)

Ich würde morgen mit gehen, wenn jemand dabei ist.
Gegen Mittag vielleicht?


----------



## Zappcommander (31. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Muss leider wieder pausieren , meine Leistenzerrung scheint laut Doc ein Muskelfaseriss zu sein also alles wieder auf Anfang*



Schade schade, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Schmu (31. März 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Muss leider wieder pausieren , meine Leistenzerrung scheint laut Doc ein Muskelfaseriss zu sein also alles wieder auf Anfang*



Des kummt davon wenn ma imma so hohe Sachä schbringä dud! 

Na dann erhol dich mal gut (und flott)


----------



## Zappcommander (31. März 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Geht morgen jemand fahren?



Morgen 12uhr ? 
Ich wäre am Start...


----------



## Schmu (31. März 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Morgen 12uhr ?
> Ich wäre am Start...



Hmm, sorry aber meine Freizeitgestalterin hat mir mittlerweile andere Freizeitaktivitäten für morgen verordnet 
Nächste Woche bin ich gern wieder dabei (an den Feiertagen muss ich allerdings mal noch schauen wie lang mein Junior braucht bis er alle Eier gefunden hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Des kummt davon wenn ma imma so hohe Sachä schbringä dud!
> 
> Na dann erhol dich mal gut (und flott)



*Danke Ihr zwei.....denke mal ein paar Tage, mal abwarten was Dr. Beate am Montag meint.
Siechtum und Alter echt man*


----------



## votecoli (2. April 2012)

Am Mittwoch gemütliche Ausfahrt ab 17.00 Uhr. Wenn jemand erst gegen 18.00 Uhr kann bitte Bescheid geben dann radeln wir nochmal vorbei! Der Ausflug für Karfreitag ist gesetzt. Wär noch Interesse hat bitte am Mittwoch kunttun......


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (2. April 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch gemütliche Ausfahrt ab 17.00 Uhr. Wenn jemand erst gegen 18.00 Uhr kann bitte Bescheid geben dann radeln wir nochmal vorbei! Der Ausflug für Karfreitag ist gesetzt. Wär noch Interesse hat bitte am Mittwoch kunttun......


 
Bil ist dabei


----------



## cubelix (2. April 2012)

Dito


----------



## Zappcommander (3. April 2012)

Ich versuch auch bis 17Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Schmu (3. April 2012)

Bin raus, muss Kumpel auf der Baustelle helfen.

Viel Spaß euch bei dem herrlichen Wetter!


----------



## burn23 (7. April 2012)

Moin, hat jemand Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## cubelix (7. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu drehen?




Sorry Björn

Bin i scho verplant  evtl. Montag später Nachmittag 

schon zurück von den Kanaren ???? oder gehts erst los


----------



## burn23 (7. April 2012)

Ja wieder seit gestern zurück, war leider zu schnell rum, aber gut. Von mir aus können wir auch am Montag ne Runde drehen...


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ja wieder seit gestern zurück, war leider zu schnell rum, aber gut. Von mir aus können wir auch am Montag ne Runde drehen...



*Ich werf mal Eppingen in den Ring....falls jehmand kickern möchte.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (7. April 2012)

Bist du dabei Andi? Was macht deine Verletzung?


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2012)

*Das kann ich besser dosieren von der Belastung und wenns zickt dann mach ich Pause und Kamerakind.

War heut am Wattkopf zu Fuß rauf und runter denke das geht....., hab mir mal die Jumps und Strecke angeschaut bis auf zwei Hüfthohe alles andere bis Kniehöhe, ergo springbar*


----------



## votecoli (7. April 2012)

Was kümmern mich die andern, hab meinen eigenen bike Nachwuchs gezogen...








Luke freut sich das er nach 65km und 1550hm immer noch Späßchen aufm Rad machen konnte....






*Schöne Karfreitagstour....*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (7. April 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das kann ich besser dosieren von der Belastung und wenns zickt dann mach ich Pause und Kamerakind.*
> 
> *War heut am Wattkopf zu Fuß rauf und runter denke das geht....., hab mir mal die Jumps und Strecke angeschaut bis auf zwei Hüfthohe alles andere bis Kniehöhe, ergo springbar*


 

War dort gestern unterwegs, aber mit dem Bike
Es ist fahr und springbar


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2012)

*Ok dann am Ostermontag nach Eppingen, wer ist denn dann mit dabei,
bzw. Uhrzeit.
Treffpunkt ist am besten Marktplatz Heidelsheim.*


----------



## burn23 (8. April 2012)

Ich  Prinzipiell wärs mir aber egal gewesen ob Eppingen oder ne Tour bei Brusl. Wann denn, so gegen 14.00 Uhr?


----------



## votecoli (8. April 2012)

Luki, Karsten und ich werden zwischen drei und vier in Brusl starten. Wenn einer mit will...!


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich  Prinzipiell wärs mir aber egal gewesen ob Eppingen oder ne Tour bei Brusl. Wann denn, so gegen 14.00 Uhr?



*13 Uhr währe besser.....müssen noch 30 min. fahren und hoch auf den Hornbuckel.*


----------



## burn23 (8. April 2012)

Ok dann machen wir 13.30 Uhr, ich muss noch was essen vorher. Schick mir mal deine Addi per pm dann komm ich direkt zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ok dann machen wir 13.30 Uhr, ich muss noch was essen vorher. Schick mir mal deine Addi per pm dann komm ich direkt zu dir.



*Ok aber Treffpunkt Shell Tankstelle , hab vergessen das wir Higgomarkt haben.Kannst gar nicht zu mir fahren alles gesperrt.*


----------



## Schmu (9. April 2012)

Erstmal frohe Ostern und dicke Eier euch allen! 
Bin leider bei allen Aktivitäten raus, da über die Feiertage wieder Familiybesuche anstehen...
Wünsch euch allen viel Spass und hoffentlich weniger Regen als bei mir im Moment...


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Erstmal frohe Ostern und dicke Eier euch allen!
> Bin leider bei allen Aktivitäten raus, da über die Feiertage wieder Familiybesuche anstehen...
> Wünsch euch allen viel Spass und hoffentlich weniger Regen als bei mir im Moment...



*
...... ja der Regenschau mer mal.*


----------



## burn23 (9. April 2012)

Hmm, Wetter sieht jetzt echt net so vielversprechend aus...


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hmm, Wetter sieht jetzt echt net so vielversprechend aus...



*Ich weiß wenn Du nicht willst auch kein Problem*


----------



## burn23 (9. April 2012)

Von nicht wollen ist keine Rede, hab nur eben aus dem Fenster geschaut und den Wetterbericht angesehen. Hab halt keine Lust ne Stunde für Umme durch die Prärie zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Von nicht wollen ist keine Rede, hab nur eben aus dem Fenster geschaut und den Wetterbericht angesehen. Hab halt keine Lust ne Stunde für Umme durch die Prärie zu fahren.



*Abblasen und verschieben.....Will auch nicht nass werden.*


----------



## Schmu (9. April 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Abblasen und verschieben.....Will auch nicht nass werden.*



Beim nächsten mal wär ich übrigens auch wieder dabei...

Mein Fullface Helm soll sich schließlich mal bezahlt machen


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal wär ich übrigens auch wieder dabei...
> 
> Mein Fullface Helm soll sich schließlich mal bezahlt machen



*Bis am Woe ist auch meine XCS Hammer da...passt soll ja die ganze Woche sch...Wetter bleiben.*


----------



## Schmu (9. April 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bis am Woe ist auch meine XCS Hammer da...passt soll ja die ganze Woche sch...Wetter bleiben.*



Aber nicht das dann absichtlich gegen nen Baum fährst


----------



## burn23 (9. April 2012)

Alles klar Andi. Und noch an alle: Schöne Ostern!


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Aber nicht das dann absichtlich gegen nen Baum fährst



*Doch testweise

@burn - Schade dumm gelaufen mit dem Wetter *


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2012)

Fahren morgen Abend 17.00 Uhr...


----------



## Schmu (10. April 2012)

Morgen bin ich raus da ich bis spät arbeite 
Denk aber bei dem aufgeweichten Boden is es kein Weltuntergang 

*müsste allerdings dringend wegen WE Planung wissen wer mit nach Eppingen geht und ob sich wenn möglich alle auf Samstag einigen könnten, da es Sonntag bei mir sehr schlecht geht *


----------



## burn23 (11. April 2012)

Ich bin für Mittwoch und Samstag raus => Bänder am linken Sprunggelenk überdehnt


----------



## Schmu (11. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Mittwoch und Samstag raus => Bänder am linken Sprunggelenk überdehnt



Was treibt ihr denn immer für Nicht-Bike Sportarten bei denen man sich verletzen kann?! 
Wünsch dir gute Besserung! Erhol dich schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (11. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich raus da ich bis spät arbeite
> Denk aber bei dem aufgeweichten Boden is es kein Weltuntergang
> 
> *müsste allerdings dringend wegen WE Planung wissen wer mit nach Eppingen geht und ob sich wenn möglich alle auf Samstag einigen könnten, da es Sonntag bei mir sehr schlecht geht *



Bin bis Freitag hier in Prag unterwegs würd aber am Samstag mitgehen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. 
Gruß


----------



## Schmu (11. April 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Bin bis Freitag hier in Prag unterwegs würd aber am Samstag mitgehen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.
> Gruß



Dann wären wir ja schonmal zu zweit 

@Andi: wat is mit dir? dabei?

was ist mit den anderen? noch jemand Lust? Je mehr wir sind umso lustiger wirds...


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2012)

Samstag ist Haus, Hof, Hund Holz und Nebengeschäftstag (für diejenigen die sowas besitzen...!), da geht wenn überhaupt nur ein homerun. 

Und zum "Springen" nach Eppingen....naja

Ich versuch mal lieber bei uns alles zu Fahren!


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Mittwoch und Samstag raus => Bänder am linken Sprunggelenk überdehnt



*Puh na dann gute Besserung.....Fußball gespielt Björn .*


----------



## burn23 (11. April 2012)

Öhm *hust* vielleicht  

War beim Arzt, ist Gottseidank "nur" ne Prellung. Erstmal 4 Wochen kein Sport


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Öhm *hust* vielleicht
> 
> War beim Arzt, ist Gottseidank "nur" ne Prellung. Erstmal 4 Wochen kein Sport



*Au verdammt 4wochen nix..... na dann viel Spass. jaja der Ballsport.

Ich glaub wir brauchen noch einen Kranken und Siechen Tread.....*


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Dann wären wir ja schonmal zu zweit
> 
> @Andi: wat is mit dir? dabei?
> 
> was ist mit den anderen? noch jemand Lust? Je mehr wir sind umso lustiger wirds...



*Samstag bin ich dabei mach aber langsam mit den jungen Gäulen.......Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt noch.*


----------



## Zappcommander (13. April 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Samstag bin ich dabei mach aber langsam mit den jungen Gäulen.......Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt noch.*



Mir ists gleich, hab eh nicht so den Plan wie und wo. Von daher würd ich mich nach euch richten. Nur bitte nicht früh morgens 

Wie wärs denn so gegen ~13uhr


----------



## Schmu (14. April 2012)

Habs Andi gestern schon gesagt, das meine Frau heut ihren ersten Arbeitstag und ich bin allein mit dem kleinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Mir ists gleich, hab eh nicht so den Plan wie und wo. Von daher würd ich mich nach euch richten. Nur bitte nicht früh morgens
> 
> Wie wärs denn so gegen ~13uhr



*13 Uhr bei mir vorm Haus .....wenns noch findest.*


----------



## Zappcommander (14. April 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *13 Uhr bei mir vorm Haus .....wenns noch findest.*



Denk schon das ichs find, bis nacher.


----------



## votecoli (15. April 2012)

Jugendtraining am Samstag...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20393


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2012)

*Wird ja immer fitter der Kleine*


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2012)

*Ich steig mal für unbestimmte Zeit im Gelände aus da ich doch einen Leistenbruch habe, Straße flach geht und etwas hüpfen ist auch drinn....
Op am anfang Mai , dannach komm ich wieder.....*


----------



## burn23 (17. April 2012)

Ohje die Krankenliste wird immer länger... hoffentlich hats ein gutes Ende Andi!

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (17. April 2012)

Von mir auch nochmal an dieser Stelle gute Besserung! 
Ich glaub bald es ist das Beste, wenn wir alle demnächst die Enduros gegen Trekkingräder mit Gesundheitslenker tauschen und gemütliche Touren um den Bodensee fahren


----------



## Zappcommander (17. April 2012)

Hiho Leute,

hat jemand von euch zufällig den moser bike guide 11 ??
Und dann auch noch Lust mir den über Pfingsten auszuleihen?

Grüße


----------



## NaturBruder (2. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute ,

gibt es jemand aus Weingarten hier ?? Wo nach Feierabend ne gemütliche runde drehen will .

Gruss


----------



## andi1969 (3. Mai 2012)

NaturBruder schrieb:


> Servus Leute ,
> 
> gibt es jemand aus Weingarten hier ?? Wo nach Feierabend ne gemütliche runde drehen will .
> 
> Gruss


*
Nö alle Raum Bruchsal und Umgebung......*


----------



## NaturBruder (4. Mai 2012)

auch gut


----------



## KraftstoffRIDER (4. Mai 2012)

Servus Andi, habs geschafft  Gute Besserung schon mal und meld dich  mal wegen Mittwochsausfahrt wenn du wieder fit bist... Gruß aus der  Nachbarschaft^^


----------



## andi1969 (4. Mai 2012)

KraftstoffRIDER schrieb:


> Servus Andi, habs geschafft  Gute Besserung schon mal und meld dich  mal wegen Mittwochsausfahrt wenn du wieder fit bist... Gruß aus der  Nachbarschaft^^



* Gut ich schreib dann......*


----------



## burn23 (4. Mai 2012)

Und ich bin wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## Schmu (4. Mai 2012)

Also falls genug am Mittwoch bzw Donnerstag fahren bin ich auf jedenfall auch mal wieder dabei...
hab endlich Urlaub und muss mal wieder rauf aufs Radl...


----------



## burn23 (6. Mai 2012)

So, am Freitag mal sachte ne Runde im Flachen gedreht und heut bissl in der Pfalz => der Fuss hält 

Bin definitiv am Mittwoch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (6. Mai 2012)

Je nach Wetter stoße ich am Mittwoch auch mal wieder dazu... hab keine Schule diese Woche.

Wann startet ihr den?


----------



## burn23 (6. Mai 2012)

Servus Swen! Lange nimmer gesehen. Ich denk mal 18.00 Uhr wird wohl allen taugen.


----------



## NaturBruder (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn mir es Mittwoch reicht würde ich auch mal gerne dazu kommen wenn es o.k ist . 
Bin wohl  noch anfänger und nicht ganz so fit aber das wird ...
Treffpunkt  Kasernentor oder ? 

Gruss N.B.


----------



## burn23 (6. Mai 2012)

Ja komm einfach und gut. Ich hab jetzt auch 4 Wochen nix machen können, von dem her...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2012)

*Supi der björn kann wieder  Mittwoch soll´s sch....werden, Donnerstag sieht besser aus laut BaWü Wetter.
So Morgen um 10 Uhr alle feste an mich denken  dannach eine Woche totalschonen und dann darf ich langsam wieder.*


----------



## Zappcommander (7. Mai 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Supi der björn kann wieder  Mittwoch soll´s sch....werden, Donnerstag sieht besser aus laut BaWü Wetter.
> So Morgen um 10 Uhr alle feste an mich denken  dannach eine Woche totalschonen und dann darf ich langsam wieder.*



Drück dir morgen die Daumen. Gute Besserung schonmal....


----------



## Schmu (7. Mai 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Supi der björn kann wieder  Mittwoch soll´s sch....werden, Donnerstag sieht besser aus laut BaWü Wetter.
> So Morgen um 10 Uhr alle feste an mich denken  dannach eine Woche totalschonen und dann darf ich langsam wieder.*



Dann ma alles Gute! Erhol dich gut von der OP und versuch dich wirklich min ne Woche zu schonen!


----------



## burn23 (7. Mai 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute Andi!


----------



## cubelix (7. Mai 2012)

Wird schon schiefgehen Andi  

Da wirds aber voll am Mittwoch oder auch nur voll Nass 

mal schaun was Petrus macht hat im Moment ja starke Stimmungsschwankungen.

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

der Wetterbericht sieht für Donnerstag 27° und sonnig voraus... werd am Donnerstag fahren!

Denen die es morgen wagen viel Spaß und Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## burn23 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich würd auch vorschlagen morgen zu fahren, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Schmu (9. Mai 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich würd auch vorschlagen morgen zu fahren, wer ist dabei?



Ich! Wetter is mir heut auch zu bescheiden...


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2012)

*Danke an alle bin wieder zurück seit gestern Morgen alles gut verlaufen. Fühl mich zwar noch wie vom LKW in den Unterleib gefahren, aber wird.......




Das Foto entstand zwei Stunden nach der OP , war also noch etwas malad*


----------



## Schmu (10. Mai 2012)

Na dann erhol dich mal gut! Lass dir aber lieber ne Woche mehr Zeit, bevor wieder was an deinen morschen Knochen/ Körper kaputt geht


----------



## Schmu (10. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich heute mit fahren aus? Wer ist denn alles dabei? Ist überhaupt jemand dabei? 
Auf gehts! Das Wetter ist zu gut um nicht zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. Mai 2012)

Joa...schau ma mol..


----------



## Schmu (10. Mai 2012)

17uhr an der Kaserne?! Ich werd da sein!


----------



## burn23 (10. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wirds 18.00 Uhr. Früher kann ich nicht. Aber du bist ja eh der Fiteste von allen, da kannst du dich vorher nochmal auspowern


----------



## Schmu (10. Mai 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> ...Aber du bist ja eh der Fiteste von allen, da kannst du dich vorher nochmal auspowern



Hab ich da was verpasst? Habt ihr euch alln Bein abgehackt? 
dann bis später!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Na dann erhol dich mal gut! Lass dir aber lieber ne Woche mehr Zeit, bevor wieder was an deinen morschen Knochen/ Körper kaputt geht



* Der morsche Körper wird wieder ist ja jetzt Kevlar / Kunststoff verstärkt , nur mal keine Sorgen Sascha ich griegs vom Body schon gezeigt wenns zu viel wird....mit anständig Aua  nach der Woche darf ich erst mal wieder normal alltäglich belasten *


----------



## Schmu (10. Mai 2012)

Alltäglich belasten? Das heißt also nächste Woche Beerfelden?!


----------



## Reese23 (10. Mai 2012)

Bin ab halb 5 oben... vielleicht trifft man sich trotzdem!


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2012)

Hier ein paar Bildchen aus der Pfalz beim Jugendtraning













die Erwachsenen sollten noch mal üben 









fährt jemand am Mi. Do.


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

Ich würd ja auch gern mal an so nem Jugendtraining in der Pfalz teilnehmen, ihr müsstet es allerdings hier mal posten 
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich mit meiner Frau mal abklären was an Veranstaltungen ansteht...


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Jaaaa...schee wars
Wie am Vaddadag:








Un Hut ab vorm Trailen...über den FindlingHaste dann ja fein gemacht
Icke bin am Start....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gern mal an so nem Jugendtraining in der Pfalz teilnehmen, ihr müsstet es allerdings hier mal posten
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich mit meiner Frau mal abklären was an Veranstaltungen ansteht...


 

Ach..mit uns Liteville - Pussis will doch sonst auch kaum einer Fahren....


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gern mal an so nem Jugendtraining in der Pfalz teilnehmen, ihr müsstet es allerdings hier mal posten
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich mit meiner Frau mal abklären was an Veranstaltungen ansteht...



Hast recht Sacha 

Wie Fit bist im Moment ? die Vatertagstour war Km und Hm Reich


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Uner 2000 gema neme Hoim....


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hast recht Sacha
> 
> Wie Fit bist im Moment ? die Vatertagstour war Km und Hm Reich



Fit ist bei mir ja bekanntlich immer relativ 
Fahr seit knapp 4 Wochen jeden zweiten Tag mit dem  Rad zur Arbeit (35km gesamt) mir fehlen da allerdings die Höhenmeter.
Wenn allerdings nicht auf Zeit gefahren wird siehts konditionell relativ gut aus...
Versuch die Woche mal wieder mit euch zu fahren dann seht ihr/ wir es ja...


----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Uner 2000 gema neme Hoim....




Oli Du sollst doch nicht mehr das Zeugs einschmeißen


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach..mit uns Liteville - Pussis will doch sonst auch kaum einer Fahren....



Wenn hier kein Liteviller postet wann ne Ausfahrt ansteht gehn wir halt von aus das ihr zuhause Räder streichelt


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Oli Du sollst doch nicht mehr das Zeugs einschmeißen



 

Ich glaub er meint eher horizontal...


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Oh man...s schmeckt so gut...:


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Wenn hier kein Liteviller postet wann ne Ausfahrt ansteht gehn wir halt von aus das ihr zuhause Räder streichelt


 

Mit ins Bett kuscheln muß reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Fit ist bei mir ja bekanntlich immer relativ
> Fahr seit knapp 4 Wochen jeden zweiten Tag mit dem  Rad zur Arbeit (35km gesamt) mir fehlen da allerdings die Höhenmeter.
> Wenn allerdings nicht auf Zeit gefahren wird siehts konditionell relativ gut aus...
> Versuch die Woche mal wieder mit euch zu fahren dann seht ihr/ wir es ja...



Gut 
Kann noch nicht genau sagen ob Mi. oder Do. schreib nochmal rein.


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

Also wenn jetzt tatsächlich original verpackte Raider noch in nem Automat liegen kann ich nur vom Verzehr abraten


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Gut
> Kann noch nicht genau sagen ob Mi. oder Do. schreib nochmal rein.



Alles klar! I frei mi!


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Ned unbedingt,,,,:

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article4913295/Darum-heisst-Twix-ploetzlich-wieder-Raider.html


----------



## Schmu (21. Mai 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ned unbedingt,,,,:
> 
> http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article4913295/darum-heisst-twix-ploetzlich-wieder-raider.html



wie geil ist das denn bitte!


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

mmmhhh...was hab ich raider in meiner Jugend inhaliert....Verdammt! Vielleicht komm ich desewegen keinen Berg hoch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. Mai 2012)

Ihr habts nur vom Essen tztztztz


----------



## votecoli (21. Mai 2012)

Esse isch wichtig, Mensch...I sag nur Fleischkäs mit Ei...


----------



## andi1969 (22. Mai 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach..mit uns Liteville - Pussis will doch sonst auch kaum einer Fahren....



*Warum wohl..... wenns immer Geheim gehalten wird kanns ja keiner wissen.*


----------



## votecoli (22. Mai 2012)

Naja, die letzten male als wir Termine gepostet haben war die Resonanz bescheiden....
Außerdem fahren wir doch eh zu viel CC und "hüpfen" zu wenig Andi. Da macht dein Gesundheitszustand ned mit...


----------



## NaturBruder (22. Mai 2012)

wenn meine hammerschmidt wieder lauft bin ich auch am Start.  Donnerstag.  sonst komm ich mitm laufrad.....


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (22. Mai 2012)

Ihr postet zuviel und pfeift Euch zuviel Zeugs rein
Fahrt einfach mehr Rad


----------



## NaturBruder (22. Mai 2012)

hehe der war gut


----------



## cubelix (22. Mai 2012)

Bin am Do. am Start vielleicht klappt schon 17:00 sicher 18:00

@ andi 1969

Die potenziellen Mitfahrer waren ja alle igendwo in der Alpen über die Feiertage drum haben wir nix gepostet .
Nachgefragt hat auch keiner.

Das Schmu Kondition gebolzt hat konnte ja keiner Wissen. 
Währe Interessant gewesen wie sich die Malboro Lunge geschlagen hätte


----------



## Schmu (22. Mai 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Bin am Do. am Start vielleicht klappt schon 17:00 sicher 18:00
> 
> @ andi 1969
> 
> ...



Der Weg für die Höhenmeter geht halt einfacher über Teer 
Ja das wär bestimmt interessant geworden, aber sehr wahrscheinlich dennoch über meiner kondition..
Donnerstag bin ich dabei!
Könnte schon ab 17uhr gerne auch ab 18uhr...
Schreibt einfach nochmal rechtzeitig ab wann ihr dann oben seid..


----------



## Schmu (24. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts aus, wer kann jetzt wann? Sollte bis spätestens 15:30uhr bescheid wissen ob Treffpunkt 17uhr oder 18uhr ist, wegen Sachen packen und Fahrzeit...

Bis heit owäd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. Mai 2012)

Sorry hab mich garnet gemeldet, ich kann leider net. 

Mal was anderes: Wer von den Damen hat denn Lust auf ein bischen unnützes Rumgehüpfe am Montag in Beerfelden?


----------



## Schmu (24. Mai 2012)

Montag muss ich leider arbeiten  es lebe der Schichtdienst!


----------



## cubelix (24. Mai 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Montag muss ich leider arbeiten  es lebe der Schichtdienst!



17:00 Sacha


----------



## Schmu (24. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, bis später!


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich garnet gemeldet, ich kann leider net.
> 
> Mal was anderes: Wer von den Damen hat denn Lust auf ein bischen unnützes Rumgehüpfe am Montag in Beerfelden?



*So in 4 -6 Wochen gern Björn( dann bin ich wieder voll Belastbar)....hab heute die erste Rollator Flachlandrunde überstanden, jede Oma auf ´em Klapprad hätt mich versägt . *


----------



## burn23 (25. Mai 2012)

Jo, werden wir bestimmt nochmal machen, versprochen


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Jo, werden wir bestimmt nochmal machen, versprochen



*Fotos und Testbericht von den Strecken ......*


----------



## burn23 (30. Mai 2012)

So Andi, Beerfelden war echt der Knüller. Hab am Anfang bissl langsam gemacht, um die Strecken kennenzulernen, später konnte ich aber schon paar Sprünge mitnehmen. Definitiv echt wert mal hinzugehen. Wollte gestern Abend mal noch ein Video hochladen, nur leider bekomm ich ne Meldung dass das Format nicht richtig sei, dabei ist es MP4 und müsste eigentlich unterstützt werden. Naja ich schau nochmal ob ichs hinbekomm.

BTW, jemand Lust morgen zu fahren?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Mai 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> So Andi, Beerfelden war echt der Knüller. Hab am Anfang bissl langsam gemacht, um die Strecken kennenzulernen, später konnte ich aber schon paar Sprünge mitnehmen. Definitiv echt wert mal hinzugehen. Wollte gestern Abend mal noch ein Video hochladen, nur leider bekomm ich ne Meldung dass das Format nicht richtig sei, dabei ist es MP4 und müsste eigentlich unterstützt werden. Naja ich schau nochmal ob ichs hinbekomm.
> 
> BTW, jemand Lust morgen zu fahren?



*Mein Neid sei mit Dir so in 4 Wochen dann ......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2012)

@ Andi
was lese ich denn da, alles klar????


----------



## Zappcommander (6. Juni 2012)

Hier ein paar Impressionen ausm Gardasee Urlaub








War echt Spaßig
Grüße


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. Juni 2012)

Huhu,

ich wurde aus dem Brasilianer Thread hierher geschickt.

Nach 3 Jahren Pause habe ich mein Bike wieder entstaubt und mach jetzt gleich eine Probefahrt an der Kaserne. Wenn nicht der Notarzt anrücken muss werde ich dann häufiger unter der Woche meine Feierabendrunde drehen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, ich bin der mit dem Speckmantel um das Sixpack.

LG,
Jürgen


----------



## votecoli (10. Juni 2012)

Back at home....schee wars
Danke an Jörg von der Radstation










...da Fällt die Wahl schwer






Abenteuer gabs auch...


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...da Fällt die Wahl schwer



*Na hat der Karsten seins noch gefunden.... oder sucht er noch.
Scheint ja Spass gemacht zu haben *


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2012)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich wurde aus dem Brasilianer Thread hierher geschickt.
> 
> ...



*Das Du wieder MTB fährst hätt ich in 1000 Winter nicht gedacht  na das Rocker Leben aufgegeben.
Ja die Brasis sind Geschichte Jürgen.....wenn Du was Wissen willst PM.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (10. Juni 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Das Du wieder MTB fährst hätt ich in 1000 Winter nicht gedacht  na das Rocker Leben aufgegeben.
> Ja die Brasis sind Geschichte Jürgen.....wenn Du was Wissen willst PM.*



Das Rockerleben habe ich natürlich nicht aufgegeben, die KTM steht startbereit in der Garage. Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit dem Mopped am Gardasee und in den Dolomiten, da ist mir das MTB im Keller wieder eingefallen.

Dass die Brasilianer Geschichte sind hat mir Speedy mal geschrieben, er wollte dann die ganzen Links auf meiner Webseite gelöscht haben was ich auch gemacht habe .

Für den Einstieg hat es heute erstaunlich gut geklappt. Vom Parkplatz durch den Wald bis zur Kaserne hochgefahren und das ohne umzufallen (lacht da gerade wer?). Wenn ich wieder in Form bin können wir gern mal wieder eine Runde fahren, im Moment wäre ich noch Ballast.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2012)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Das Rockerleben habe ich natürlich nicht aufgegeben, die KTM steht startbereit in der Garage. Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit dem Mopped am Gardasee und in den Dolomiten, da ist mir das MTB im Keller wieder eingefallen.
> 
> Dass die Brasilianer Geschichte sind hat mir Speedy mal geschrieben, er wollte dann die ganzen Links auf meiner Webseite gelöscht haben was ich auch gemacht habe .
> 
> Für den Einstieg hat es heute erstaunlich gut geklappt. Vom Parkplatz durch den Wald bis zur Kaserne hochgefahren und das ohne umzufallen (lacht da gerade wer?)( warum lachen hast das rauchen wieder aufgegeben). Wenn ich wieder in Form bin können wir gern mal wieder eine Runde fahren, im Moment wäre ich noch Ballast.



*Och ich bin auch sowas aus der Form  da ist niemand bei mir Ballast Jürgen......*


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. Juni 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Och ich bin auch sowas aus der Form  da ist niemand bei mir Ballast Jürgen......*



Natürlich hab ich wieder mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, was glaubst du wo seit Januar die 8 kg Ballast herkommen? Jetzt muss ich strampeln um meine Bikini Figur zu bekommen.

Unter der Woche kann ich erst ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr fahren. Ich meld mich einfach nächste Woche mal hier, vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. Dann wirst du schon sehen wer hier der Ballast ist .


----------



## votecoli (12. Juni 2012)

Fahren diese Woche am Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr....


----------



## Schmu (12. Juni 2012)

Zu 75% bin ich däbei! Geb nochmal rechtzeitig Donnerstag mittag bescheid...


----------



## cubelix (12. Juni 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na hat der Karsten seins noch gefunden.... oder sucht er noch.
> Scheint ja Spass gemacht zu haben *



Ja hab ich gefunden 

Ja trotz Piswetter hat es Spaß gemacht   im Regen einen  Trail auf dem Grad zu fahren ist eine Erfahrung wert.


----------



## Schmu (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heut Abend leider raus, hab eben ne kurzfristige Wurzelbehandlung bekommen und nun tierische Schmerzen. Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub, aber danach muss ich unbedingt wieder aufs Rad. Nur zur Arbeit mit dem Rad bringt nämlich keine Technik


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich bin heut Abend leider raus, hab eben ne kurzfristige Wurzelbehandlung bekommen und nun tierische Schmerzen. Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub, aber danach muss ich unbedingt wieder aufs Rad. Nur zur Arbeit mit dem Rad bringt nämlich keine Technik



* Aua ..... kanns Dir nachfühlen Sascha , gute Besserung und stell dich mal auf 4 Wochen ein bis der Zahn endgültig Ruhe gibt *


----------



## Schmu (14. Juni 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Aua ..... kanns Dir nachfühlen Sascha , gute Beserung und stell dich mal auf 4 Wochen ein bis der Zahn endgültig Ruhe gibt *



Ich hoffe es wirklich, beim letzten Zahn hat es knapp ein Jahr gedauert, immer wieder aufmachen, rumbohren, Medizin rein und zu usw.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Juni 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wirklich, beim letzten Zahn hat es knapp ein Jahr gedauert, immer wieder aufmachen, rumbohren, Medizin rein und zu usw.



* Armes Schmu  eine Runde Bedauern OOOOOOOOOOCCCCHHHHHH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (14. Juni 2012)

Herzliches Bedauern und gute Besserung an alle Invaliden...
Am Sonntag wollen wir in die Pfalz. Bei Interesse melden. Ned das es wieder heißt die komischen LV Pussis Fahren nur Geheim...


----------



## Schmu (14. Juni 2012)

Sch.... muss mal wieder arbeiten, dafür gehts aber Montag ne Woche mit Familiy in Urlaub


----------



## andi1969 (15. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Herzliches Bedauern und gute Besserung an alle Invaliden...
> Am Sonntag wollen wir in die Pfalz. Bei Interesse melden. Ned das es wieder heißt die komischen LV Pussis Fahren nur Geheim...



*Mein Neid sei mit euch am Sonntag.....bin froh wenn ich zu hause ne Runde hinbekomme, bin sowas aus der Form*


----------



## Schmu (15. Juni 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mein Neid sei mit euch am Sonntag.....bin froh wenn ich zu hause ne Runde hinbekomme, bin sowas aus der Form*



Frag mal nach meiner Form! Und das schlimmste dabei ist, das ich mich hab breit schlagen lassen am Summertime Triathlon in Karlsdorf mitzumachen  und das ganze auf nem Stahlrenner...
Also vorbeikommen und anfeuern bzw mir wieder auf die Beine helfen wenn ich vom Rad fall.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2012)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich wurde aus dem Brasilianer Thread hierher geschickt.
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

schön, dass es dich noch gibt! Wenn ich meinem Cannondale gut zurede, würde es evtl. - und ausnahmsweise - auch mal mit einem Cube-Biker ausfahren ...

Also, vielleicht klappts mal zu einer Feierabend- oder Wochenendrunde. Wobei es nä. Woche eher schlecht aussieht, aber vielleicht nach der EM!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Landei-Forst (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> schön, dass es dich noch gibt! Wenn ich meinem Cannondale gut zurede, würde es evtl. - und ausnahmsweise - auch mal mit einem Cube-Biker ausfahren ...



Du, so ein Cannondale ist schon mal der erste Schritt des Coming Outs, find' ich gut. 



> Also, vielleicht klappts mal zu einer Feierabend- oder Wochenendrunde. Wobei es nä. Woche eher schlecht aussieht, aber vielleicht nach der EM!



Wenn es nicht regnet breche ich am Mittwoch (kein EM-Spiel) zur Altherrenrunde auf, 17:30 am GBZ.

Am Wochenende fahre ich ins Donautal, allerdings mit dem Zweirad mit Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2012)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Altherrenrunde 17:30 am GBZ.



Wie lange ist die denn? Und dürfte ich da mit meinem (noch älteren) Feierabendrundenkumpel mitfahren?


----------



## votecoli (17. Juni 2012)

Aach schee wars...glacht hema..un a paar Brasilianer getroffeSchee das ma sich mol persönlich kenneglernt hat...


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> .....un a paar Brasilianer getroffeSchee das ma sich mol persönlich kenneglernt hat...



*Ja wie der kleine Olli fremdelt tststst........*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn man sich nur ausm Internet kennt ist es immer schwer eine wirkliche Einschätzung zu treffen. Wenn man die Gesichter hinter den Avatars mal live erlebt hat kann sich manches Bild wandeln....oder auch ned
Ach und Andi: Happy Birthday nachträglich! Bin mal gespannt wann du wieder mitkannst


----------



## Landei-Forst (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die denn? Und dürfte ich da mit meinem (noch älteren) Feierabendrundenkumpel mitfahren?



ich kann nicht (viel) länger als eine Stunde.


----------



## Schmu (19. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ach und Andi: Happy Birthday nachträglich! Bin mal gespannt wann du wieder mitkannst



Hey alter Mann, von mir natürlich auch alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juni 2012)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ich kann nicht (viel) länger als eine Stunde.



Hat sich diese woche eh erledigt - wir haben Seminar im Haus und ich muss helfen. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal ...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur ausm Internet kennt ist es immer schwer eine wirkliche Einschätzung zu treffen. Wenn man die Gesichter hinter den Avatars mal live erlebt hat kann sich manches Bild wandeln....oder auch ned
> Ach und Andi: Happy Birthday nachträglich! Bin mal gespannt wann du wieder mitkannst



*Naja Fahrtechn. und Kondition sind noch unterirdisch  dauert noch seine Zeit.......Ne Oma mit Rollator wär schneller.....

Danke Sascha und Olli*


----------



## votecoli (19. Juni 2012)

Fahren am Donnerstag ab 17.00 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (19. Juni 2012)

Hey Andi! Von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute, auch wenns nachträglich ist


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (20. Juni 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hey Andi! Von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute, auch wenns nachträglich ist


 

Ich schließ mich an


----------



## cubelix (20. Juni 2012)

ohhh Shit alles Gute Andi


----------



## burn23 (21. Juni 2012)

Wollt eigentlich heute auch mal wieder dazustossen, muss es aber auf nächste Woche verschieben


----------



## votecoli (23. Juni 2012)

Fahren Morgen ab 15.30 ...


----------



## votecoli (24. Juni 2012)

Perfekte Konditionen heut...Aber Achtung: Schwachmatenalarm in der RinneDie Bekloppten haben wieder gebaut


Fahren am Mittwoch ab 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Schmu (24. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Perfekte Konditionen heut...Aber Achtung: Schwachmatenalarm in der RinneDie Bekloppten haben wieder gebaut
> 
> 
> Fahren am Mittwoch ab 18.00 Uhr



Habt ihr den Mist wenigstens gleich wieder eingerissen?
Hab immernoch Flitzekacke und Mittwoch Spätdienst. Wenn alles gut geht wär ich am Wochenende mal wieder dabei...
(Keine Angst ich trainiere so lang anderweitig, allerdings Flachland -> also Kondition bleibt/ steigt)


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Perfekte Konditionen heut...Aber Achtung: Schwachmatenalarm in der RinneDie Bekloppten haben wieder gebaut
> 
> 
> Fahren am Mittwoch ab 18.00 Uhr



*Ja die Bodenbedingungen waren top, bin aber Aufgrund der Wettervorhersagen doch allein um 12.30 gefahren.....Endergebniss der Runde Vorbau gegen Brustbein 1-0  für Vorbau inkl. tierischer Zerrung am Knie.
Ich hör auf und sammel gebrauchte Mikadostäbe ist weniger schmezhaft*


----------



## burn23 (25. Juni 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren am Mittwoch ab 18.00 Uhr



Bin dabei


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


*
Falls ich mich bis Mittwoch wieder bewegen kann komm ich auch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## FamalGosner (26. Juni 2012)

Hey, bin eher aus der Karlsruher Richtung und den Wattkopf so langsam "satt" und auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen. Könnt ihr mir gute Abfahrten am und um Michaelsberg empfehlen? Wäre super  Danke!

Grüße
FaGo


----------



## Landei-Forst (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,



andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> Falls ich mich bis Mittwoch wieder bewegen kann komm ich auch*



ich bin am Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr auch wieder da.

Wegen anerkannter Formschwäche fahre ich aber vorerst noch alleine, will euch nicht langweilen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2012)

FamalGosner schrieb:


> Hey, bin eher aus der Karlsruher Richtung und den Wattkopf so langsam "satt" und auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen. Könnt ihr mir gute Abfahrten am und um Michaelsberg empfehlen? Wäre super  Danke!
> 
> Grüße
> FaGo



*Gute Abfahrten am Michaelsberg guter Gag Kollege außer Du stehst auf Schotterabfahrt.*


----------



## FamalGosner (27. Juni 2012)

Hoffen darf man doch, oder?


----------



## Landei-Forst (30. Juni 2012)

Hi,

morgen mache ich eine kurze Frühstücksrunde. So ab 8:00 Uhr, natürlich nur wenn es nicht regnet.

Ist ja jemand unterwegs oder sind alle brav in der Kirche?


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


>



*Und wie isser so der Monarch im 301......besser als der DT Dämpfer *


----------



## burn23 (2. Juli 2012)

Oh appropos Monarch, ich hab da noch einen hier rumliegen in 190x51, Tune M/M wenn einer ihn braucht...

Wie siehts aus mit Mittwoch ne Runde drehen?


----------



## votecoli (3. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Und wie isser so der Monarch im 301......besser als der DT Dämpfer *


 
Bis jetzt der beste Dämpfer im 301Und das out of the boxWenns klappt bekommt er heut Mittag ein paar böse Schläge auf den Popo, dann sieht man weiter.


Mittwoch Fahren ab 17.00 Uhr wenn mei Rücken "JA" sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bis jetzt der beste Dämpfer im 301Und das out of the boxWenns klappt bekommt er heut Mittag ein paar böse Schläge auf den Popo, dann sieht man weiter.
> 
> 
> Mittwoch Fahren ab 17.00 Uhr wenn mei Rücken "JA" sagt



*War ja bei mir auch so, raus aus der Box und ......hör bloß auf mit Schlägen .......ich hab Brust und die sagt eindeutig NEIN.*


----------



## Deleted54221 (3. Juli 2012)

ich und mein blaues covert wären morgen auch bereit für die tour!


----------



## Deleted54221 (4. Juli 2012)

steht nun schon ein wann und wo (ich nehme mal an kaserne) für heute fest?


----------



## burn23 (4. Juli 2012)

Oli sagt 17.00 Uhr, ich kann erst gegen 18.00 Uhr. Kannst es dir jetzt aussuchen, denk mal das der Oli um 18.00 Uhr auch vorbei kommt


----------



## Deleted54221 (4. Juli 2012)

Bin dann auch 18 Uhr da. Es lebe die Gemütlichkeit!


----------



## Schmu (14. Juli 2012)

Happy Birthday Mister Oli S.! Lass dich trotz des hohen Alters ordentlich feiern 

Auf hoffentlich baldige Trailrunden, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Juli 2012)

* Alles gute zum Geburzeltag Olli du Jungspund  und lass Knacken heute*


----------



## burn23 (14. Juli 2012)

Alles Gute Oli!


----------



## votecoli (15. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Dank Jungs...und bis bald aufm trail


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juli 2012)

* War mal am Eichelberg zu Fuß unterwegs und was finde ich ,  irgendein heimlicher Trailbauer hat 2 neue Trails in den Wald gebastelt *


----------



## votecoli (19. Juli 2012)

Na dann, auf gehts. Kansch uns am Sonntag glei rumführe...


----------



## andi1969 (19. Juli 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Na dann, auf gehts. Kansch uns am Sonntag glei rumführe...



*Naa da hat die Mama Burzeltag nix zu mache......*


----------



## cubelix (19. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * War mal am Eichelberg zu Fuß unterwegs und was finde ich ,  irgendein heimlicher Trailbauer hat 2 neue Trails in den Wald gebastelt *




Meinste die 2 Linie von der Kaserne runter Richtung 5.1


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Meinste die 2 Linie von der Kaserne runter Richtung 5.1



*Nein Karsten die nicht.....wie gesagt so zufällig das mans nur zu Fuß sieht.*


----------



## cubelix (20. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nein Karsten die nicht.....wie gesagt so zufällig das mans nur zu Fuß sieht.*




 Jetzt wirds Interesant


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds Interesant



 Echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (20. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Echt



Vieleicht werden in deinem alter auch die Augen schlechter und Du hast nen Wildwechsel für nen Trail gehalten


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Vieleicht werden in deinem alter auch die Augen schlechter und Du hast nen Wildwechsel für nen Trail gehalten



*Wär natürlich auch möglich, dazu hätte das Wild aber Sturz betrunken sein müssen, bei der Line  *


----------



## cubelix (20. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wär natürlich auch möglich, dazu hätte das Wild aber Sturz betrunken sein müssen, bei der Line  *


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wär natürlich auch möglich, dazu hätte das Wild aber Sturz betrunken sein müssen, bei der Line  *



muß ja nicht betrunken gewesen sein:


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juli 2012)

*Hab noch einen Namen fürs Wegle....The Bloodless Saawyer Trail *


----------



## w3rd (29. Juli 2012)

Dreht heute noch jmd ne feierabendrunde um br?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2012)

*Viele Monde war er kaputt , jetzt rollt er wieder der Pursche...
Bin wieder da die Herren*


----------



## Schmu (30. Juli 2012)

Wie heißt es so schön?! Gefällt mir!
Bin diese Woche nochmal raus, da ich am Sonntag ja den Triathlon mach, aber ab nächster Woche wird auch wieder verstärkt MTB gefahren


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön?! Gefällt mir!
> Bin diese Woche nochmal raus, da ich am Sonntag ja den Triathlon mach, aber ab nächster Woche wird auch wieder verstärkt MTB gefahren



*Unser Beerfeldentripp steht noch aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (30. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Unser Beerfeldentripp steht noch aus*



Aber hallo! Den hab ich nicht vergessen!


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2012)

* So und wie gehts unserem Pinnball Oliver  ???? Hoffe etwas besser *


----------



## votecoli (30. Juli 2012)

Joa...wie durch den Mixer gelassen und mit den Eiern nach Oben Aufgehängt..


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2012)

*Im SM Studio hätts Geld gekostet*


----------



## votecoli (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2012)

So Morgen 17.00 wieder " Ratlos im Kraichgau " übliche Stelle an der Kaserne......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1ogia (4. August 2012)

Hallo,
Hat einer von euch die 2 sprünge gebaut?!? Wenn man nach dem judenfriedhof links weg den trail nimmt?!?


----------



## andi1969 (4. August 2012)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat einer von euch die 2 sprünge gebaut?!? Wenn man nach dem judenfriedhof links weg den trail nimmt?!?



*Nö warum  links ein Trail nach den JF  ganz was neues......*


----------



## fab1ogia (5. August 2012)

Ja nicht direkt  

Ich glaube du hast in damals fox genannt der ist links und davor kann man doch rechts noch einen nehmen...

Da sind jetzt zwei kleine rampen drin...
Aber vielleicht habe ich sie jetzt erst auch erst gesehen....


----------



## andi1969 (5. August 2012)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> Ja nicht direkt
> 
> Ich glaube du hast in damals fox genannt der ist links und davor kann man doch rechts noch einen nehmen...
> 
> ...



*Denke Du meinst den Speddy Gonzales runter in Richtung Auffahrt Eichlberg Straße oder....die sind von uns.*


----------



## w3rd (5. August 2012)

hat jemand lust so um 12 ne kleine runde zu drehen?


----------



## fab1ogia (5. August 2012)

Ja genau den!
Doch sehr cool habt ihr noch woanders was ge,tan wo man die augen aufhalten sollte?!?


----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2012)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> Ja genau den!
> Doch sehr cool habt ihr noch woanders was ge,tan wo man die augen aufhalten sollte?!?



*Ja müsste ich Dir mal zeigen Fabio oder fahr halt mal Mittwochs mit.........nichts mehr mit CC - Rasen*


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2012)

*So der Mittwoch naht ..... wieder 17 Uhr " Radlos im Kraichgau " wer spähter erst kann , wird wie immer freundlich eingesammelt.*


----------



## fab1ogia (7. August 2012)

doch doch CC rasen ist immernoch angesagt ich komm davon aber auch nicht mehr weg habe ich den eindruck =)

wo trifftihr euch denn da mittwochs?


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2012)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> doch doch CC rasen ist immernoch angesagt ich komm davon aber auch nicht mehr weg habe ich den eindruck =)
> 
> wo trifftihr euch denn da mittwochs?



*Vorm Kasernentor oben auf dem Eichelberg.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. August 2012)

Hi,

fährt hier jemand Donnerstag abends (allerdings nicht diese sondern ab nä. Woche), so ab ca, 18 / 18.30 Uhr - wir (2-3 alte Säckl) würden unsere Feierabendrunde gerne mal wieder Richtung Weingarten/Bruchsal verlegen. Alternativ wäre auch eine GPS-Datei angenehm ...

Ach so: sportlich bis gemütlich 90 - 120 min, nicht zu freeridelastig.


----------



## fab1ogia (7. August 2012)

okay klasse dann werde ich mal morgen vorbeischauen...
ich fahre immernoch die selben trails die du mir vor paar jahren da mal gezeigt hast =)


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2012)

fab1ogia schrieb:


> okay klasse dann werde ich mal morgen vorbeischauen...
> ich fahre immernoch die selben trails die du mir vor paar jahren da mal gezeigt hast =)



*Oh dann wirds aber Zeit für Neues/ Trailupdate 2.0*


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2012)

*Ich bring noch die Karte mit fürs unbekannte Land *


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2012)

*


Auf den Pfad der Ruhe ( und da wars richtig Still ganz wenig Wanderer)



Den Eselspfad endlich auf Abfahrtsmodus geniesen




Letzte schöne Rumpel Abfahrt Richtung Benjental und noch  lacht der Olli....*


----------



## Schmu (13. August 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So der Mittwoch naht ..... wieder 17 Uhr " Radlos im Kraichgau " wer spähter erst kann , wird wie immer freundlich eingesammelt.*



Ich hoff ich schaff es diese Woche endlich auch mal wieder, zu 90% bin ich aber dabei!


----------



## cubelix (13. August 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Auf den Pfad der Ruhe ( und da wars richtig Still ganz wenig Wanderer)
> ...



Das war doch voll Absicht wollte doch ehhh  ein neues Schaltwerk


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das war doch voll Absicht wollte doch ehhh  ein neues Schaltwerk



*Denk ich auch....*

Die restlichen Fotos sind im Album


----------



## andi1969 (13. August 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich hoff ich schaff es diese Woche endlich auch mal wieder, zu 90% bin ich aber dabei!



*Gut Herr Wachtmeister*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (13. August 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ich hoff ich schaff es diese Woche endlich auch mal wieder, zu 90% bin ich aber dabei!



Da häng ich mich doch glatt dran, werds auch versuchen endlich mal wieder am Start zu sein.


----------



## votecoli (13. August 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das war doch voll Absicht wollte doch ehhh ein neues Schaltwerk


 

Hey...Pschddddned alles verrode...


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2012)

*So und mit Riesen Schritten naht der Mittwoch.....17.00 wer erst später kann bitte melden damit wir Ihn einsammeln können/wollen *


----------



## votecoli (22. August 2012)

Gilt auch für Heute...


----------



## Schmu (22. August 2012)

Bin raus, muss arbeiten, euch nen kühlen Ritt!


----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2012)

*So wer fährt jetzt am Sonntag die C.T.Heidelsheim  oder hat noch irgendeiner einen Gegenvorschlag*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (23. August 2012)

Also wenn nix dazwischen kommt (werd alles geben) würd ich da gern mitfahren.


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2012)

Bin auch am Start. Vermutlich mit Junior so gegen 9.00-9.30 Uhr


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start. Vermutlich mit Junior so gegen 9.00-9.30 Uhr



*Kleine Runde*


----------



## votecoli (24. August 2012)

Kommt auf die "Lust" an...


----------



## Zappcommander (24. August 2012)

Ich werd auch am Start sein aber mit Freundin, vermutlich die kleine Runde. Wann wir Starten weiss ich noch nicht....


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2012)

Fahre Morgen auch mittel oder lang. Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr in Heidelse...


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Ich werd auch am Start sein aber mit Freundin, vermutlich die kleine Runde. Wann wir Starten weiss ich noch nicht....



*9.30 dann können wir alle zusammen los*


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2012)




----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2012)

*So was anderes ....da die bÃ¶sen Kalorientierchen bei mir zugeschlagen haben Ã¼ber Nacht   verkaufe ich meinen Scott Baggy da ich einfach nicht mehr reinpasse.
Zum rumliegen lassen und irgendwann wegwerfen ist der Baggy einfach zu schade












Bundweite 32   ( man passt auch mit GrÃ¶Ãe 34 rein fÃ¤llt etwas grÃ¶?er aus) Zustand gut bis auf eine Stelle woÂ´s den Stoff angerubbelt hat.
ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse laufen 1A und der Bobbes ist nicht Durchgessen und kann bei mir angegrabbelt und begutachtet werden.
Dachte noch so an 30â¬.....*


----------



## Zappcommander (25. August 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *9.30 dann können wir alle zusammen los*




Alles klar wir schauen das wir pünktlich sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (25. August 2012)

Viel Spaß allen Morgen die den Ctf fahren 

Ich nehme ne Auszeit


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Viel Spaß allen Morgen die den Ctf fahren
> 
> Ich nehme ne Auszeit



*..... ja ruh Dich aus alter Mann  *


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2012)

Der Rest ist im Fotoalbum

*
Hat doch mal wieder Spass gemacht sich zu schinden .....
So noch ein paar Daten zu gestern: Mit An - und Abfahrt von meiner Haustür 57 km - Durchschnitt 13,48kmh  Respekt am Zappkommander und Anhang  - Max Speed abwärts 60,7 kmh  und geblitz worden -Tageshöhe 1244hm (man hats gemerkt)*


----------



## votecoli (28. August 2012)

Fahren Morgen ab 17.00 Uhr...


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fahren Morgen ab 17.00 Uhr...



*Ich nix kommen  .......*


----------



## votecoli (29. August 2012)

Schad...


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schad...



*Mir steckt der Sonntag noch in den Knochen :kotz:*


----------



## votecoli (29. August 2012)

WasDie Picknickausfahrt
Nächschdes mol ziehe de iwwa die long Streck


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> WasDie Picknickausfahrt
> Nächschdes mol ziehe de iwwa die long Streck



*Neee Du nächstes Jahr bestimmt mit 10Kilo Hardtail mich zieht keiner ......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. August 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Neee Du nächstes Jahr bestimmt mit 10Kilo Hardtail mich zieht keiner ......*




In deinem Alter besser E Bike


----------



## votecoli (29. August 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> In deinem Alter besser E Bike


 

Ouh...des hat gseesei kann am Samstag uff da Eurobike jo mol nacharam scheene rosana gugge


----------



## votecoli (2. September 2012)

Wenns Mtb mol im Schuppe bleibt....


----------



## votecoli (2. September 2012)




----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin. Ich wollte die Woche mal zum Stromberg raus um ne schöne Tour zu fahren, ggf. um die besten Spots anzufahren. Das ganze sollte trail-lastig sein, max. S3. 

Hat da jemand nen Tipp? - nehme gerne ne gpx Datei entgegen


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wenns Mtb mol im Schuppe bleibt....



*Pussy mit dem Wolf kann das jeder.........mach das mal mit dem LV*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (4. September 2012)

Werd Morgen eine gemütliche Runde drehen. 17.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle


----------



## Zappcommander (4. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Werd Morgen eine gemütliche Runde drehen. 17.00 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle



Werd auch am Start sein.


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2012)

*Schaffe ich nicht hab um 16.30 ein Vo-Gespräch*


----------



## votecoli (5. September 2012)

Ha dann komsch später18.00 Uhr fahre ma nomol an der Kasern vorbei...


----------



## w3rd (9. September 2012)

fährt heut wer?


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin leider erst heute auf die Cross Country Tour in Unteröwisheim aufmerksam geworden. Wer hat da teilgenommen bzw. wer kann mir sagen wie die Tour organisiert und geführt ist? Verglichen beispielsweise mit der Tour in Heidelsheim. 
Evtl. habe ich ja was verpasst und sollte im nächsten Jahr die Augen offen halten. 

Danke schon mal für Eure Einschätzungen/Kommentare.


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2012)

*Buuuh Shit Wetter...denke mal diese Woche Donnerstag......*


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Buuuh Shit Wetter...denke mal diese Woche Donnerstag......*


 

WasEndlich wird das Wetter bike tauglichScheiß Sommerzeit...


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2012)

*Wetterfrösche meinen Morgen auch noch Psswetter....*


----------



## votecoli (11. September 2012)

Nachtrag: Donnerstag kann ich nicht...)-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zappcommander (12. September 2012)

Also ich wär morgen dabei.
Klappt das? Wie gewohnt 17Uhr ??


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2012)

Zappcommander schrieb:


> Also ich wär morgen dabei.
> Klappt das? Wie gewohnt 17Uhr ??



*Ja 17.00 passt, bin dann da

Schade Oli*


----------



## Schmu (13. September 2012)

Bin leider raus, hab Nachtdienst und nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub! Viel Spaß!


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Bin leider raus, hab Nachtdienst und nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub! Viel Spaß!



*Schad....und viel spass im Urlaub....äh schon wieder Urlaub*


----------



## Schmu (13. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Schad....und viel spass im Urlaub....äh schon wieder Urlaub*



Ja, ich war letztes Jahr sparsam mit Urlaubstagen und die Reise vor ein paar Monaten fiel ja wegen kranken Kind aus


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ja, ich war letztes Jahr sparsam mit Urlaubstagen und die Reise vor ein paar Monaten fiel ja wegen kranken Kind aus



*Na dann ruhige Nacht heut und lass Die Finger vom Cremtopf*


----------



## Schmu (13. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na dann ruhige Nacht heut und lass Die Finger vom Cremtopf*


----------



## cubelix (17. September 2012)

Mi. Kaserne 17:00 Wetter soll ja besser sein wie Angekündigt.

Lampe nicht vergessen


----------



## votecoli (17. September 2012)

Bin do...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (18. September 2012)

Hey hey, alle zusammen!
Ich hoffe es stöhrt nich wenn ich den Tread kurz als Basar "missbrauche"?!

Ich hätte ein Specialized BigHit 2 2010 in größe M zu verkaufen. 
Gefahren wurde es allerdingst nur die letzten 6monate, hauptsächlich am SmDH, hat aber auch schon n paar mal einen bike-park gesehn!
Ausstattung ist noch weitestgehend original, hier mal die änderungen
-SRAM PG-970 DH Kassette
-Superstar Plasma Kettenführung
-Marzocchi 66 rc 2010 (die Original Domain gibts natürlich dazu)
-Avid Elixir 3
-Sixpack Menace Vorbau 40mm
-Sixpack Fingertrix Griffe
-Sixpack Icon AL Pedale

Das Bike ist gebrauch und hat dementsprechend Kratzer, aber keine Dellen/Risse!!

Preislich hab ich mir 900 vorgestellt, natürlich VHB.

Fals also jemand ein gutes/günstiges FR-Bike für seinen Sprössling, oder natürlich für sich selbst braucht, einfach ne PM schicken!

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## andi1969 (18. September 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Mi. Kaserne 17:00 Wetter soll ja besser sein wie Angekündigt.
> 
> Lampe nicht vergessen


*
Och mal mit Fackeln wie früher...so richtig Mittelaltermäsig.......*


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

*Aufpassen es liegt einiges an Holz auf den Trails ( hab mich als Trailrunner betätigt und das meiste weggeräumt aber es liegt bestimmt noch einiges rum) und in Richtung TomTom Trail eine ganze Baumspitze auf dem Waldweg.*


----------



## cubelix (25. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Aufpassen es liegt einiges an Holz auf den Trails ( hab mich als Trailrunner betätigt und das meiste weggeräumt aber es liegt bestimmt noch einiges rum) und in Richtung TomTom Trail eine ganze Baumspitze auf dem Waldweg.*




Ja dann werd ich die Säge mal wieder einpacken für nächste Woche


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

...und was isch mit dieser Woche...??
Pusssssiisssss...


----------



## cubelix (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...und was isch mit dieser Woche...??
> Pusssssiisssss...




Solang ich Antibiotika schmeißen muß  NO Sports


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

...un die Lyrik isch unerwegs zum Bodensee...


----------



## cubelix (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...un die Lyrik isch unerwegs zum Bodensee...




Für ne Seebestattung hätts doch der örtliche Weiher auch getan......


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

StimmtOder heut zur richtigen Zeit von der Schule heimradeln...


----------



## iTom (25. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Aufpassen es liegt einiges an Holz auf den Trails ( hab mich als Trailrunner betätigt und das meiste weggeräumt aber es liegt bestimmt noch einiges rum) und in Richtung TomTom Trail eine ganze Baumspitze auf dem Waldweg.*



Am Sonntagmorgen war alles schön frei, wollte ich noch schreiben. Aber nach diesen Windböen gestern, liegt wohl wieder recht viel Gemüse auf den Trails. 
Unterhalb den Serpentinen hatte sich wohl ein promilliertes Forstarbeitermännchen die Mühe gemacht, den Trailausgang mit den dicken Trümmern zu versperren.  Es wäre wohl sinnvoller, wenn diese Helden der Prärie die ganzen Waldzufahrtswege für Kfz unpässlich machen würden. Dann würde nicht so viel Unrat dort illegal entsorgt werden. 

Immer diese Schikaniererei der MTBler. 

Die Entsorgung dürfte für einen Waldbesitzer betriebswirtschaftl. ein bisschen teurer sein,  als ein paar wenige Leute mitm Rad aufm Wanderweg fahren zu lassen...


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Unterhalb den Serpentinen hatte sich wohl ein promilliertes Forstarbeitermännchen die Mühe gemacht, den Trailausgang mit den dicken Trümmern zu versperren.  Es wäre wohl sinnvoller, wenn diese Helden der Prärie die ganzen Waldzufahrtswege für Kfz unpässlich machen würden. Dann würde nicht so viel Unrat dort illegal entsorgt werden.
> 
> Immer diese Schikaniererei der MTBler.



*Hab ich doch schon weggeräumt ned heule kleiner Tom*


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> ...und was isch mit dieser Woche...??
> Pusssssiisssss...



*Schon mal die Wetterausichten für morgen angeschaut  Psstwetter am Nachmittag  und war ich 1 1/2 Stunden Trailrunning heute..... nix Pussiii 

Achso Karsten Gesundheit ......alte Schniefnase*


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

Die dicken Holzrollen haben die Jäger dort plaziert nachdem sie ca.10mtbern beim runterkacheln des Steilhangs fotografiert haben...kein ScheißDie Gruppe ist Sonntagsmorgens unterwegs und müsste dir eigentlich schonmal in die Arme gefahren sein, Tom.

Ach s Wetter wird doch grad erschd gutGott sei Dank ist der scheiß Sommer rum...Vlt.Donnerstag!?


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die dicken Holzrollen haben die Jäger dort plaziert nachdem sie ca.10mtbern beim runterkacheln des Steilhangs fotografiert haben...kein ScheißDie Gruppe ist Sonntagsmorgens unterwegs und müsste dir eigentlich schonmal in die Arme gefahren sein, Tom.
> 
> Ach s Wetter wird doch grad erschd gutGott sei Dank ist der scheiß Sommer rum...Vlt.Donnerstag!?



*Ne irgendein Kasper hat dann noch den Ausgang Sebentine mit zugestellt mit dem Zeug.....das meinet Tom.

Schau mer mal mit Donnerstag, bin irgendwie am Überlegen in den Winterschlaf zu wechseln und mehr Lauftraining zu machen.*


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

Aha..


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aha..


 
*Der Waschbärbauch , der Rücken/ Gesundheit und so weiter Oli .
Durchs Laufen gehts mir besser zu Zeit und Gewicht dürfte auch leichter purzeln ( müssen 6 kilo runter).*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

Also ich finds ja gut...respekt


----------



## iTom (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die dicken Holzrollen haben die Jäger dort plaziert nachdem sie ca.10mtbern beim runterkacheln des Steilhangs fotografiert haben...kein ScheißDie Gruppe ist Sonntagsmorgens unterwegs und müsste dir eigentlich schonmal in die Arme gefahren sein, Tom.
> 
> Ach s Wetter wird doch grad erschd gutGott sei Dank ist der scheiß Sommer rum...Vlt.Donnerstag!?



Die vom Steilhang liegen noch immer, wenn ich nicht irre. Ist ja soweit i.O. Aber der Serpentinenweg ist ja eigentlich ein Wanderweg und dort waren eben auch solche dicke Rollen gestapelt gewesen. Wäre auch für die Wanderer ein tolles Hindernis gewesen. Sind ja von  Trailfeen beseitigt worden

Hab noch nie eine größere Gruppe auf meiner Runde radeln sehen, So-Morgens. Vereinzelt welche Senilen Bettflüchter, wie ich


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich finds ja gut...respekt


*
Muss wenn schon der Bauch durch Shirt drückt  *


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (25. September 2012)

iTom schrieb:


> Die vom Steilhang liegen noch immer, wenn ich nicht irre. Ist ja soweit i.O. Aber der Serpentinenweg ist ja eigentlich ein Wanderweg und dort waren eben auch solche dicke Rollen gestapelt gewesen. Wäre auch für die Wanderer ein tolles Hindernis gewesen. Sind ja von  Trailfeen beseitigt worden
> 
> Hab noch nie eine größere Gruppe auf meiner Runde radeln sehen, So-Morgens. Vereinzelt welche Senilen Bettflüchter, wie ich


 
Also der große Haufen vorm Steilhang wird kleiner
Da irendwer immer den Serpeninentrail damit zubaut und auch ich diesen schon 3mal letzte Woche weggeräumt habe. Auf der anderen Seite des Schotterwegs ist der Graben schon schön gefüllt mit Eichenholz
Der Jäger hat bald nur 2Möglichkeiten: Aufgeben oder Neues Holz ranschaffen
Obwohl ich bei dem Depp aufs Zweite tippe


----------



## votecoli (25. September 2012)

Grad in den Nachrichten: Was ist typisch Deutsch:

Gründlichkeit

Isch halt an fleißiger Jäger...


----------



## iTom (25. September 2012)

Es könnten aber auch Welche sein, die sich bei evtl. Vergnügungstätigkeiten gestört fühlen und deshalb etwas Hardware hinbauen.
 Das hier hatte ich dort mal gefunden:




Immer wieder liegt dort ähnliches Zeug rum


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2012)

Trail-Dive-Andi schrieb:


> Also der große Haufen vorm Steilhang wird kleiner
> Da irendwer immer den Serpeninentrail damit zubaut und auch ich diesen schon 3mal letzte Woche weggeräumt habe. Auf der anderen Seite des Schotterwegs ist der Graben schon schön gefüllt mit Eichenholz
> Der Jäger hat bald nur 2Möglichkeiten: Aufgeben oder Neues Holz ranschaffen
> Obwohl ich bei dem Depp aufs Zweite tippe



*Ach du warst das , hab mich schon gewundert  wer da noch wegräumt*


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (26. September 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ach du warst das , hab mich schon gewundert  wer da noch wegräumt*


 

Habe noch viel mehr aufgeräumt.
Momentan sind überall Stöckchenleger unterwegs


----------



## votecoli (27. September 2012)

Falls es nicht regnet....18.00 Uhr zum gschmeidige "Inthenightneiridenightride"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. September 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Falls es nicht regnet....18.00 Uhr zum gschmeidige "Inthenightneiridenightride"



*Leider ohne mich , hab im Anfall von Wahnsinn Gestern eine 20km Testrunde mit dem Singelspeed Schlampenrad gemacht(  tut ja dem Muskelkater vom Laufen gut )...Endergebniss Muskelkater der übelsten Sorte *


----------



## votecoli (9. Oktober 2012)

Aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse schlag ich mal Donnerstag zum nightride vor. 17.30 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (10. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse schlag ich mal Donnerstag zum nightride vor. 17.30 Uhr an der Kaserne



Do.geht bei mir nix. Ich bin heut unterwegs. 17:00 Kaserne. Noch jemand???


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2012)

*Irgend ein D... hat den zweiten Jump auf den Speedy Gonzales kaputt gemacht, also nicht springen.... sollte mal einer reparieren.*


----------



## votecoli (15. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle
Wer ist dabei...?


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (17. Oktober 2012)

Leider NEIN :-(   Arbeit on mass
Sa. Nachmittag 15:00 Homerun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2012)

Da die Konditionen zur Zeit mehr als perfekt sind wollen wir heut einen gemütlichen Ausritt machen. 11.00 Uhr an der Kaserne


----------



## iTom (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute morgen 4 Trailfräsen auf der Mädchenspur des Stufentrails getroffen. Manoman, jetzt weiß ich wer den Trail so zurichtet.  Den Trail kann man auch ohne Bremspuren absolvieren, ebenso die Männerspur. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## votecoli (21. Oktober 2012)

Perfect bike day....


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Perfect bike day....



*Poser Perfekter Lauftag*


----------



## votecoli (23. Oktober 2012)

Nightride Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr...


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (23. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nightride Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr...


 
Ich versuch da zu sein


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2012)

13.00 Uhr zum Sonntäglichen Sonne tanken.....


----------



## votecoli (28. Oktober 2012)

So müssen die Strolche aussehen.....






...dann freuen sich auch die Herrchen...






Und erst das Eis im Sallenbusch...


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht auf den Bildern ned halb so dreckig aus wie Life 

Ich hab mich im Keller umgezogen direkt vor der Waschmaschine


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> So müssen die Strolche aussehen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fressbobbelsimmer am Futtern ........ich hatte noch fallendes Eis von oben um 11 Uhr  und so dreckig war ich auch *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2012)

Fallendes Eis hatten wir auch genugWar wie inna Tropfsteinhöhle
Warsch uffm bike unerwegs oder zu Fuss....


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Fallendes Eis hatten wir auch genugWar wie inna Tropfsteinhöhle
> Warsch uffm bike unerwegs oder zu Fuss....



*Mit dem Zweibeinig  Tropfsteinhöhle passt  musste die Kapuze benutzen bei den Eisbrocken ...*


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts diese Woche mal mit zweirad aus...?


----------



## andi1969 (29. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Wie siehts diese Woche mal mit zweirad aus...?



*Binn beim Chiro und Physio in Behandlung( Rücken will wieder nicht  )und am Abend ist´s mir zu kalt/ eisig . Licht geht auch nicht...... ( wenn dann mal tagsüber und ohne Frost) sagte ja ab März wieder , mach erst mal Winterschlaf und Lauftraining und dann Studio .*


----------



## votecoli (29. Oktober 2012)

Schad...aber gute Besserung


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Schad...aber gute Besserung


*

Ja danke  aber irgendwie habe ich auch gar keine Lust zum biken zur Zeit  denke ich brauch mal nach 15 Jahren nur biken einfach mal eine lange Off Saison vom Rad  bin ja nicht weg *


----------



## iTom (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mich morgen früh mal wieder auf meinen Homerun bewegen. 
Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat i.d. früh zw. 8.30 und 9Uhr. Genauere Uhrzeit folgt morgen früh (ggf. per PN) 

GBZ-Haltestelle - E-Berg - M-Berg - E-Berg - GBZ-Haltestelle Dauer ca. 2h (inkl. Serpentinen + Treppe)

9 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## votecoli (20. November 2012)

Morgen 18.00 Uhr nightride an gewohnter Stelle


----------



## Trail-Dive-Andi (20. November 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 18.00 Uhr nightride an gewohnter Stelle



Ich schau vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2012)

----


----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2012)

*Erster......






[/url]*


----------



## votecoli (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter ist zum biken traumhaft...:






...deswegen Morgen 17.00 Uhr zum nightride


----------



## votecoli (11. Dezember 2012)

Samstag war traumhaft...


----------



## cubelix (11. Dezember 2012)

Echt krass 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GzXVLbs41Ew


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> Echt krass
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GzXVLbs41Ew



*Jaaa doch Leck mich am Arsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (12. Dezember 2012)

-8 Grad...awwa goilSchneefahrn is wie wende fliegst...


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> -8 Grad...awwa goilSchneefahrn is wie wende fliegst...



*-8° Bollerofen , Bier und Sofa is auch wie wenn de fliegst  ich vermiss es nicht *


----------



## cubelix (12. Dezember 2012)

So Geil 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TA2P_aVzZf0


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2012)

cubelix schrieb:


> So Geil
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TA2P_aVzZf0


----------



## cubelix (14. Dezember 2012)

Lãssig mal was anderes
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25153


----------



## votecoli (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter war heut besser als gedacht,





so konnte man das neue Walddesaster anschauen




















...und weil mein "Oldtimer" jetzt über 10000km hat gabs ein neues Italienisch - Französisches Setting..





Ich liebe Weihnachten...


----------



## andi1969 (18. Dezember 2012)

*Dachte RS Lyrik wärs beste....wieso Umstieg auf BOS.*


----------



## votecoli (18. Dezember 2012)

Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind...


----------



## cubelix (18. Dezember 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dachte RS Lyrik wärs beste....wieso Umstieg auf BOS.*



Na ja mhhh ich bin Schuld mit der Französin


----------



## votecoli (19. Dezember 2012)

Genau...er wars er wars..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. Dezember 2012)

votecoli schrieb:


> Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind...



*Naja wers meint......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2012)

Hat von euch einer ne Idee, welcher Radladen am Montag Vormittag evtl. noch offen haben könnte?

Hab an Radgalerie oder Bunnyhop gedacht. 

Ansonsten schöne Weihnacht.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer ne Idee, welcher Radladen am Montag Vormittag evtl. noch offen haben könnte?
> 
> Hab an Radgalerie oder Bunnyhop gedacht.
> 
> Ansonsten schöne Weihnacht.



Beide....sollten offen sein!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2012)

* Wröhliche Freihnachten an alle B.O.T.A.niker, Karlsruher Wattkopsurfer, EX . Brasis usw.....   *


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2012)

Gongret dito


----------



## cubelix (24. Dezember 2012)

Schließe mich an 

Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch an alle..........


----------



## burn23 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche auch eine Frohe Weihnacht! Gruß Björn


----------



## votecoli (24. Dezember 2012)

Wer heut nicht unterwegs war, hat was verpasst...







Da wurde es sogar Knecht Ruprecht zu warm






Euch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2013)

GUTES NEUES JAHR 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (1. Januar 2013)

Guddes Neues zusammen.


----------



## burn23 (1. Januar 2013)

Servus! Wünsche allen auch noch ein gutes Neues!


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2013)

Morgen 12.00 zum Winterride


----------



## cubelix (25. Januar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 12.00 zum Winterride



Also ich fahr nur wegen dem Kuchen u.Kaffee im Backhaus


----------



## votecoli (25. Januar 2013)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also ich fahr nur wegen dem Kuchen u.Kaffee im Backhaus



Logisch...warum sonst..!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Morgen 12.00 zum Winterride



*Ich hab den Frosttrailrunner gemacht, heftig krispi der Schnee und glatt aber Funn hat´s gemacht und anscheinend Euere Spuren gesehen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2013)

War eigentlich richtig gut zu Fahren im Wald. Haben uns um sämtliche Trails gekümmertNur außerhalb musch uffbase...Aber hat sich ja vorläufig erledigt. Nächste Woche Brauch man wohl eher ein Boot als ein mtb


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2013)

Bin etwas später unterwegs gewesen und hab mich mit dem Thema Nachhaltigkeit befasst. Das sind wirklich sehr gute Forstarbeiter. Wie die sich um den Wald kümmern... sind wohl der neuste Schrei, gerillte Bewässerungsgräben.


----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2013)

Die schaffen wenigstens was, wenn auch mit weniger Rücksicht. Schlimmer sind die Jäger die auf Teufel komm raus zu jedem Hochsitz bis vors Loch fahren müssen und dabei alles umgraben...


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Januar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Die schaffen wenigstens was, wenn auch mit weniger Rücksicht. Schlimmer sind die Jäger die auf Teufel komm raus zu jedem Hochsitz bis vors Loch fahren müssen und dabei alles umgraben...



die müssen u.U. das erlegte Wild auch wieder abtransportieren. Oder soll er die Sau oder das Reh uff de Buggl nemme?


----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2013)

Und die chauffieren sie dann von einem Hochsitz zum nächsten...ja, hört sich ziemlich logisch an..
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Es sind natürlich nicht alle gleich....genau wie bei uns mtb'lern


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2013)

Also am besten ist eigentlich die Illegale Müllverbrennungsanlage an der Jagdhütte. 

Wiso den Müll vom letzten `Waidmannsheil wieder mitnehmen, wenn man
diesen geich Umweltbewusst entsorgen kann .


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2013)

cubelix schrieb:


> Also am besten ist eigentlich die Illegale Müllverbrennungsanlage an der Jagdhütte.
> 
> Wiso den Müll vom letzten `Waidmannsheil wieder mitnehmen, wenn man
> diesen geich Umweltbewusst entsorgen kann .



Stimmt, habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich dort mal spazieren war. Da fragt man sich, wer die größeren Schweine sind, die Schwarzkittel oder die Jagdhörnerlutscher.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Januar 2013)

In Brusel beklagen sich die Jäger sogar, dass man beim Nightride das Wild erschrecken würde. Ob die auf ihren Gewehren Schalldämpfer benutzen, um selber das Wild nicht zu erschrecken?


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2013)

Die Beklagen sich nicht nur sondern hohlen auch noch die blau silbernen
Hatten da schon ein Erlebnis letztes Jahr am Hangtrail der paralell zu Kasernenstraße führt.
Erst ein Auto das langsam anhiehlt (haben kurz nen Stock aus der Kurbel gehohlt)und dann weiterfuhr.
10 Minuten später ist ein Auto die Straße hochgefahren abgebremst und dann Blaulicht an und Tatü . Die meinten uns  
Mit ihrer C Klasse kamen die Gesetzeshüter aber nicht weiter


----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2013)

Bei so Lokal's eh ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (27. Januar 2013)

Karsten, hab meine Kettenblätter mal gewechselt. Das kleine war ganz schön fertigKassette kommt nächste WocheDann geht's wieder für die nächsten paar Tausend...


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Karsten, hab meine Kettenblätter mal gewechselt. Das kleine war ganz schön fertigKassette kommt nächste WocheDann geht's wieder für die nächsten paar Tausend...


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2013)

*Wer hat CC Lenker oder Ricer zum testen irgendwo rumliegen , bräuchte was zum einige Wochen ausprobieren*


----------



## cubelix (2. Februar 2013)

Hab noch ein easton monkey bar wenn der taugt.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2013)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hab noch ein easton monkey bar wenn der taugt.



*Ich nehm alles  Karsten......*


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2013)

*So Karsten da Du am Samstag wegen der Starrgabel  sehr  zeichen hattest.....

Das LV 301 Killer Bike



*


----------



## cubelix (4. Februar 2013)

Na ja!, so richtig kalt leufts mir nicht über den Rücken. 



andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Karsten da Du am Samstag wegen der Starrgabel  sehr  zeichen hattest.....
> 
> Das LV 301 Killer Bike
> 
> ...


----------



## votecoli (7. Februar 2013)

cubelix schrieb:


> Na ja!, so richtig kalt leufts mir nicht über den Rücken.



ach komm, du bisch doch scho ganz steif vor Angst.......


----------



## andi1969 (9. Februar 2013)

*Irgendeiner stolzer Besitzer eines Steuersatz Einpress Tools das man sich ausleihen könnte*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (17. Februar 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Woche aus der PfalzWar ein Traumtag mit tollem Wetter und traumhaft fahrbaren trails...Gefühlt waren wir schon lang nichtmehr so schnell bergab unterwegs..


----------



## votecoli (17. Februar 2013)

Un wenn man denkt das das Wetter wird *******....


























..da muss man sich natürlich stärken..


----------



## votecoli (21. Februar 2013)

Es ist ratsam den Bereich um den Eingang zur Kaserne zu meiden. Die Wege dort sind praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden...


----------



## iTom (21. Februar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Es ist ratsam den Bereich um den Eingang zur Kaserne zu meiden. Die Wege dort sind praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden...



Ja, die waren, glaube ich, letzten Samstag tätig.  
Zum Glück wächst das Zeug wieder nach. Schade aber um die tollen idyllischen Trails.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Es ist ratsam den Bereich um den Eingang zur Kaserne zu meiden. Die Wege dort sind praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden...



Gebt mir Schaufel  und Spaten .....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2013)

Teelöffel und Schnabeltasse, meinst Du - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2013)

Im ernst da braucht man eher einen 4 Tonnen Minibagger mit Böschungsschaufel, wenn Du dieses Jahr noch was fahren willst.


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2013)

Dieses Jahr wird wohl die Zeit der Bunny-Hopps sein


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2013)

Morgen 13.00 Uhr snowride ihr Luschen


----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2013)

Das Seitliche Überspringen von Knietiefen Spurrillen nicht zu vergessen!.


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2013)

Bikepark Brusel quasimade by Forstverwaltung....


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Teelöffel und Schnabeltasse, meinst Du - oder?



*Bist verunfallt Dirk    *


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Bikepark Brusel quasimade by Forstverwaltung....


*
Oh ja musste am Sonntag mehr klettern als laufen*


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2013)

cubelix schrieb:


> Im ernst da braucht man eher einen 4 Tonnen Minibagger mit Böschungsschaufel, wenn Du dieses Jahr noch was fahren willst.



*Bissl schaufeln und das wird*


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2013)

Cool wars mit den "saukalten" Schweinen...


----------



## votecoli (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (2. März 2013)

Sonnenanbeter


----------



## burn23 (2. März 2013)

Seid ihr morgen gegen mittags auch unterwegs? Hätte mal Lust mich aufs Rad zu schwingen


----------



## cubelix (2. März 2013)

burn23 schrieb:


> Seid ihr morgen gegen mittags auch unterwegs? Hätte mal Lust mich aufs Rad zu schwingen



Leider nein ,war heut auch mehr Zufall  zu fahren,
da ich mit der Arbeit schon zeitig fertig geworden bin.


----------



## votecoli (2. März 2013)

Ich leider auch ned. Aber nächste Woche...(-;


----------



## votecoli (4. März 2013)

fahren Morgen 13.30 Uhr am Grüngutannahmeplatz und am Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr nightride mit Start Kaserne


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> fahren Morgen 13.30 Uhr am Grüngutannahmeplatz und am Donnerstag ab 18.00 Uhr nightride mit Start Kaserne



*Blöd bei mir wirds mind. 19.00 unter der Woche bis ich von der Arbeit komme*


----------



## burn23 (6. März 2013)

Schade, heut Abend hätte ich Zeit gehabt, morgen leider nicht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2013)

Hallo Björn,

was hast Du Dir denn für ein Zeitfenster ausgedacht? Ich überlege auch, heute Abend zu fahren, allerdings nicht schon um 18 Uhr. Das ist mir leider zu früh.

Ne Alternative wäre evtl. auch, in die Pfalz zu fahren. Von Dir und mir ist das mit dem Auto vermutlich auch nur 15 Minuten weiter.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## burn23 (6. März 2013)

Sorry Dirk, hab leider schon was mit meiner besseren Hälfte ausgemacht. In der Pfalz liegt aber bestimmt noch Schnee in höheren Lagen, in HD ist es zumindest so, hat mir ein Kumpel mitgeteilt der dort wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. März 2013)

Am Sonntag war in der Pfalz, rund um den Loog- bzw Kalmitgipfel, noch alles vereist. Das dauert noch ein paar Tage, der Regen am WE wird helfen.


----------



## cubelix (6. März 2013)

Hatten auch überlegt  gestern in die Pfalz zu fahren, nach dem es vor ein paar Wochen traumhaft Bedingungen waren.
Aber wie Matou schon schrieb werden die Wanderer und die + -Temp.die Trails  schön poliert  haben,ohne Spikes denke ich nicht zu empfehlen.
Wird noch dauern nächste Woche schlägt der Winter nochmal zu.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2013)

Hab am Freitag frei und werd mir das morgens mal anschauen. Wenn ich dran denk, mach ich ein paar Bilder.


----------



## votecoli (9. März 2013)

Wenn einer Lust hat...sind ab 14.30 unterwgs


----------



## votecoli (23. März 2013)

14.00 Uhr Winterferabschiedungsride ab Kaserne...(-;


----------



## andi1969 (25. März 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr Winterferabschiedungsride ab Kaserne...(-;



*War wohl eher Winteranlockritual..... ich geb euch Waldverbot bis Sommer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (25. März 2013)

Ich gestehe. Da is wohl bei der Übersetzung biker-Winter-Winter-biker was schiefgelaufen...bäh


----------



## iTom (25. März 2013)

Also ich finde die momentane Situation i.O., so kann ich wenigstens mal mein Rad wieder auf Vordermann bringen und muß nicht das Gefühl haben, etwas zu verpassen


----------



## burn23 (31. März 2013)

Morgen vielleicht jemand Lust zu Biken?


----------



## cubelix (31. März 2013)

burn23 schrieb:


> Morgen vielleicht jemand Lust zu Biken?



Hi Björn

13 Uhr ist mal Angepeilt.
Treffpunkt Ausgang Wurzeltrail da an der Kaserne das Parken nur für Besucher der Kaserne gestattet ist.


----------



## burn23 (31. März 2013)

Alles klaro


----------



## votecoli (13. April 2013)

Morgen 14.00 Uhr Start an der Schranke Flugplatz/Schießplatz .....


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2013)

*Wer hat denn den letzten Sprung in der Rinne umgebaut *


----------



## votecoli (20. April 2013)

War schon letzten Sonntag. Vermutlich die üblichen Bauwichtel....


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2013)

*Achso hatte euch in verdacht *


----------



## votecoli (22. April 2013)

mittwoch 16.30 Treffpunkt Schranke Segelplatz/Schießstand. Späterfahrer werden gern auf Wunsch nachträglich eingesammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. April 2013)

Mein lieber Scholli. War mal wieder seit langem aufm Eichelberg unterwegs. Dort waren aber wirklich die besten Baumernter unterwegs. Man könnte meinen die kommen aus dem Tagebau. 
Immerhin sind die meisten Trails jetzt zeckenfrei, so breit wie die jetzt sind.


----------



## votecoli (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen 17.00 Uhr an der Schranke Start zum AM biken..


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2013)

Danke an die Trailpfleger. 

Ich wollte heute mal ein bisschen Gemüse aus dem Weg räumen, nü wor es weg.


----------



## cubelix (1. Juli 2013)

Das war doch der Förster.
Ist ja für die Wege verantwortlich......

http://flipboox.de/pageflip.php?hash=cc9b0b1798883afa0994939e8a6df2e0

kann man hier nachlesen auf Seite 44-45 und noch mehr.....


----------



## votecoli (1. Juli 2013)

Die Geister die ich rief...


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2013)

Es wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll gewesen, wenn die Aufenthaltszeiten der Kinder erwähnt würde, dann würde jedem klar werden, dass 90% der Kindergärten am späten Nachmittag zu sind, d.h. die Kinder sind zumeist nur vormittags unterwegs, und werden meistens um 13.30Uhr abgeholt.
Samstags und Sonntags, außer an Ausnahmetagen, sind Kitas immer geschlossen...

Eine Ganztagsbetreuung wird der Waldkindergarten wohl nicht haben. Oder irre ich mich da?

Immerhin sind schon mal Hinweisschilder angebracht. Das finde ich persönlich gut.

Verkehrssicherungspflicht gibt es anscheinend nicht, siehe BGH-Information


----------



## cubelix (2. Juli 2013)

ist nicht mehr nötig mit den Zeiten
das Radfahren ist jetzt per Schild verboten um das Gebiet Waldkindergarten

Ist wieder jeder der einen Berg runterfährt ein Downhiller




iTom schrieb:


> Es wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll gewesen, wenn die Aufenthaltszeiten der Kinder erwähnt würde, dann würde jedem klar werden, dass 90% der Kindergärten am späten Nachmittag zu sind, d.h. die Kinder sind zumeist nur vormittags unterwegs, und werden meistens um 13.30Uhr abgeholt.
> Samstags und Sonntags, außer an Ausnahmetagen, sind Kitas immer geschlossen...
> 
> Eine Ganztagsbetreuung wird der Waldkindergarten wohl nicht haben. Oder irre ich mich da?
> ...


----------



## shield (2. Juli 2013)

nachdem hier eine große diekussion losging und ich aus durlach komme, dachte ich, ich muss mir das mal anschauen und WOW  mir gefällts bei euch um bruchsal und untergrombach herum.
ich fahre eigentlich nur am wattkopf, bzw. in der gegend, aber das gefällt mir viel besser!

Ich finde es generell richtig, dass man auf die Kinder acht gibt, da das Fahrradfahren einfach nicht gerne auf schmalen Wegen gesehn wird (wie is das nun mit der 2m Regel? ).




cubelix schrieb:


> ist nicht mehr nötig mit den Zeiten
> das Radfahren ist jetzt per Schild verboten um das Gebiet Waldkindergarten



sicher? ich war gerade dort (bin grade heimgekommen) und habe nur die berüchtigten schilder gefunden. leider auch schon einige kaputt gemacht. sowas sollte nicht passieren.
hab auch 4 jungs im mittleren alter  getroffen die gerade an diesem berühmten trailstück (wo gebaut wurde) nach oben gefahren sind, dann musste ich kurz anhalten und stellte fest: meine güte, habt ihr dort schnaken! 





bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Ocean_86 (3. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass es so weit kommen musste. Wobei ich ITom zustimmen muss, und auch nicht richtig verstehen kann, wie ein Zusammentreffen mit Bikern und Kindern passieren konnte, geschweigedenn eine Gefährdung. Zu den Öffnungszeiten des KiGa's ist doch eigentlich jeder arbeiten, bzw. Wenn nicht, sollte doch jedem klar sein, dass man nicht dort fährt, wo Kinder spielen. Nichts desto trotz stehen wir jetzt am Pranger. Vielleicht sollten wir uns zusammentun, und die Gelegenheit nutzen, einen Lösungsvorschlag einzubringen. Jeder von uns fährt doch gerne Trails, auf denen der ein oder andere Drop/Sprung steht.
Wie ich dem Artikel entnehmen konnte ist der Förster (im Gegensatz zum MTB Verein) bereit ins Gespräch zu treten. Und bevor der nette Vorstand des MTB Vereins bei dem Treffen mit der Stadt und dem Förster uns alle als "Verbrecher und Rowdies" hinstellt und wir bald schönes TRailsurfen um Bruchsal vergessen können, sollten wir vielleicht einen Vorschlag machen. Die Rinne ist wohl Geschichte, aber vielleicht könnte man erreichen, dass man auf der anderen Seite der Straße (Nähe Judenfriedhof in Richtung Waldparkplatz) einen Trail anlegt, der geduldet wird, und abseits der normalen Wanderwege liegt. Immerhin hätte das zur Folge, dass im Bereich des KiGas nicht mehr, bzw. weniger gefahren wird. Ich weiß, dass erfordert einiges an Anstrengung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Aber wenn jeder der hier gerne Trails fährt ein bißchen was tut, könnte man vielleicht was erreichen. Vielleicht bin ich hier manchen auch zu optimistisch, was das angeht, aber ich habe keine Lust, mich jedes mal ne halbe Stunde ins Auto setzen zu müssen, wenn ich ein, zwei Stündchen Biken gehen will.



> ... dann musste ich kurz anhalten und stellte fest:  meine güte, habt ihr dort schnaken!



Diese Biester haben mich auch erwischt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Juli 2013)

nur als beispiel:

am wattkopf wird gerade auch über eine legale strecke diskutiert, da den behörden und ämtern das bauen und befahren im wald auf den geist geht.
das scheint alles gut zu funktionieren, aber dauert halt seine zeit bis alle ämter "ja und amen" sagen.

wenn ihr mit dem förster sprechen wollt: scheint ja sehr viele hochsitze zu geben - ist das bei euch in bruchsal so, dass man sofort vertrieben wird wenn man durch den wald fährt? egal ob auf schotter oder auf einem der kleinen trails?


----------



## Ocean_86 (3. Juli 2013)

> wenn ihr mit dem förster sprechen wollt: scheint ja sehr viele hochsitze  zu geben - ist das bei euch in bruchsal so, dass man sofort vertrieben  wird wenn man durch den wald fährt? egal ob auf schotter oder auf einem  der kleinen trails?


Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich habe bisher immer versucht mit anderen Waldbesuchern das Gespräch zu suchen, wenn auch manchmal nur ein kurzes " Hallo, einen schönen Tag noch!" Aber negativ hat sich mir gegenüber noch nie jemand geäußert, geschweige denn mich vertrieben oder so etwas angedeutet. Eigentlich waren immer alle offen und interessiert.


----------



## shield (3. Juli 2013)

ja so kenne ich das auch. viele der wanderer oder spaziergänger sind sogar sehr interessiert. es kam jetzt sogar schon so weit dass in meiner heimat 2 fahrradfahrer 50 euro für werkzeug spenden wollen. 

ich glaube wenn man freundlich ist und rücksicht nimmt, dh bremst und ihnen schon dadurch deutlich macht "ich geb acht auf euch!" dann hat niemand was gegen die fahrradfahrer im wald.


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2013)

Ocean_86 schrieb:


> Die Rinne ist wohl Geschichte, aber vielleicht kÃ¶nnte man erreichen, dass man auf der anderen Seite der StraÃe (NÃ¤he Judenfriedhof in Richtung Waldparkplatz) einen Trail anlegt, der geduldet wird, und abseits der normalen Wanderwege liegt. Immerhin hÃ¤tte das zur Folge, dass im Bereich des KiGas nicht mehr, bzw. weniger gefahren wird. Ich weiÃ, dass erfordert einiges an Anstrengung und Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit. Aber wenn jeder der hier gerne Trails fÃ¤hrt ein biÃchen was tut, kÃ¶nnte man vielleicht was erreichen. Vielleicht bin ich hier manchen auch zu optimistisch, was das angeht, aber ich habe keine Lust, mich jedes mal ne halbe Stunde ins Auto setzen zu mÃ¼ssen, wenn ich ein, zwei StÃ¼ndchen Biken gehen will.
> 
> Diese Biester haben mich auch erwischt!!!!



Ich brauche dort keine neuen Trails. Die Vorhandenen sind mir gut genug, zumal nach jedem  "Sturm" und nach jedem Harvestereinsatz die Trails sowieso "neu" gestaltet werden. KÃ¼nstlich angelegte Drops und Gehupfe erregt sowieso viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit. Je weniger vorhandene Trails entdeckt werden und verÃ¤ndert, desto beruhigter kann man die Trails nutzen. Im Bereich der Kita werde ich auch weiterhin fahren, obwohl ich selber ein Kind im Kindergartenalter habe, aber ich werde die Gegend zu den Kita-Zeiten einfach meiden oder entsprechend sehr rÃ¼cksichtsvoll fahren. Sonntagsmorgens ist definitiv kein Kita-Kind dort unterwegs

Nebenbei bemerkt, der Ursprung der Hohlwege dÃ¼rfte hinreichend bekannt sein. Diese wurden durch's Befahren so, wie sie heute sind. Waren eben zu frÃ¼heren Zeiten einfach die Transportwege schlechthin.

Mein Tipp: Einfach die Kita-Zeiten im Hinterkopf behalten!

Und wenn Dich die Schnacken erwischen, bist Du einfach zu langsam

Allgemeine Info zum Waldkindergarten:

Zeiten zu denen man besonders sich vorsichtig und umsichtig verhalten sollte, oder gar meiden sollte:

GanzjÃ¤hrige Ãffnungszeiten Kita
08.00 â 14.00 Uhr

Waldgruppen
Mittwochs 9:30 â 11:00 Uhr
Donnerstags 9:15 â 11:45 Uhr
Mittwochs 15:00 â 17:30 Uhr
Donnerstags 15:00 â 17:30 Uhr


Es sind dort nicht nur Kinder von 3-6 Jahren unterwegs, sondern auch Schulkinder bis 10Jahren.  Mehr hierzu auf http://www.waldkindergarten-bruchsal.de
Aber es gibt auch "freie" Tage.

Das hier habe ich vergessen:

[Zitat] aus der Kita-Ordnung:
Toilette
MÃ¼ssen die Kinder wÃ¤hrend des Aufenthaltes im Wald Stuhlgang machen, wird dieser
vergraben und die Stelle gekennzeichnet.
[/Zitat]


----------



## shield (3. Juli 2013)

genau meine gedanken - gut ausformuliert!

was heisst denn: die stelle wird gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Ocean_86 (3. Juli 2013)

Im Grunde sehe ich das ja auch genauso.
Nur so wie ich den Artikel verstehe, werden sich Förster, Vertreter des Kindergartenvereins, Vertreter der Stadt und des MTB Verein Heidelsheim treffen, um darüber zu beraten, wie man uns von den Wegen fernhält.
Keine Frage, dass sich jeder rücksichtsvoll verhalten sollte. Das ist auch absolut meine Einstellung. Und mir reichen die Trails auch, wie sie sind. Wenn ich mehr will, setze ich mich ins Auto und fahr zu einem Bikepark. Aber ich habe einfach nur keine Lust drauf, dass einem der ganze Spaß madig gemacht wird. Und man uns eventuell auch noch auflauert oder gar Fallen stellt (Habe ich in Stuttgart erlebt, ausgelegte Nägel, gespannte Drähte, angesägte Bretter, usw.).
Nach diesem Artikel sind jetzt alle die bergabfahren, in den Augen vieler Bruchsaler, "rücksichtslose Downhiller, die kleine Kinder über den Haufen fahren".

Ich würde mich selbst schon eher als Downhiller oder Freerider bezeichnen, als etwas anderes, und mein Fahrrad muss ich, aufgrund der Geometrie, Gewicht und Federweg, meistens hochschieben, aber deshalb bin ich noch lange nicht Rücksichtslos und bringe schon gar nicht Kinder in Gefahr.

Achso, nur falls es jemand weiter oben nicht gelesen hat... Es geht um diesen Artikel im aktuellen Willi


> http://flipboox.de/pageflip.php?hash...94939e8a6df2e0
> 
> kann man hier nachlesen auf Seite 44-45 und noch mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Juli 2013)

deswegen einfach den unterschied machen und zeigen dass es auch anders geht. freundlich sein, hallo sagen und an kreuzungen wie an der KITA schön im schneckentempo aus dem wald kommen.


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2013)

Jeder Verlag braucht Schlagzeilen damit der Umsatz stärker wird

Je theatralischer alles geschrieben wird, desto mehr wird sich in die Sache reingesteigert. Wer weiß wieviel von dem Artikel der Wahrheit entspricht...


----------



## Ocean_86 (4. Juli 2013)

iTom schrieb:


> Jeder Verlag braucht Schlagzeilen damit der Umsatz stärker wird
> 
> Je theatralischer alles geschrieben wird, desto mehr wird sich in die Sache reingesteigert. Wer weiß wieviel von dem Artikel der Wahrheit entspricht...



Da hast du auch wieder Recht. Bin ja selbst bei den Medien.


----------



## shield (4. Juli 2013)

ja und wer weiss was für ein "schmierblatt" das ist.
es gibt sehr viele artikel die weder vertrauenswürdig recherchiert, noch gut geschrieben sind.


----------



## faulwurf (9. Juli 2013)

heho. bin eben erst auf diesen thread hier gestoßen. ich bin des öfteren mal ufm eichelberg unterwegs. letzte woche dann musste ich mit nem kollegen erstmal den trail am kindergarten von unzähligen steinen und ästen befreien, bevor er befahrbar war. da haben sich die ach so sozialen und weltoffenen waldmenschen viel arbeit gemacht... bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht...


----------



## faulwurf (9. Juli 2013)

edit : (zu früh abgeschickt) natürlich  kann es nicht sein dass kinder gefährdet werden.  die wege zuzubauen und somit verletztungen von radfahrern in kauf zu nehmen ist aber sicherlich nicht die richtige lösung...


----------



## iTom (9. Juli 2013)

faulwurf schrieb:


> edit : (zu früh abgeschickt) natürlich  kann es nicht sein dass kinder gefährdet werden.  die wege zuzubauen und somit verletztungen von radfahrern in kauf zu nehmen ist aber sicherlich nicht die richtige lösung...



Durch die letzten Stürme ist auch recht viel Gemüse auf die Wege gefallen...Muß nicht immer der Mensch sein...


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (18. Juli 2013)

*Luftpumpe verloren!*

Ich habe gestern, Mittwoch 17.07., gegen Abend irgendwo am Eichelberg oder Michaelsberg meine Luftpumpe verloren. 
Nix dolles, aber sie war praktisch neu und ich verschwende nicht gerne Ressourcen. 
Bin die Strecke heute nochmal abgefahren, habe sie aber nicht mehr gefunden. Falls sie jemand hier aus dem Board gefunden hat, wäre ich über eine Nachricht dankbar.
js(ädd)see3(.)de


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn mit Euch in der 2.Jahreshälfte passiert ?


----------



## shield (5. Dezember 2013)

ich war verletzt. allerdings bin ich auch nicht jemand der sich zu den "BOTAs" zählen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (6. Dezember 2013)

Was soll passiert seinMehr Fahren weniger labbern
Sagen wir mal es gab Spannungen mit der örtlichen Jagdvereinigung und dem Forst weil es ein paar Honks übertrieben haben...nicht BOTAs übrigens


----------



## shield (6. Dezember 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was soll passiert seinMehr Fahren weniger labbern
> Sagen wir mal es gab Spannungen mit der örtlichen Jagdvereinigung und dem Forst weil es ein paar Honks übertrieben haben...nicht BOTAs übrigens



da würd ich gerne mehr wissen - was is denn passiert?
ich kann aber schonmal sagen dass ich ne saubere weste hab.


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. Dezember 2013)

shield schrieb:


> da würd ich gerne mehr wissen - was is denn passiert?
> ich kann aber schonmal sagen dass ich ne saubere weste hab.



Vermutlich die Bauarbeiten beim Waldkindergarten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10736924&postcount=1356

Ich fahre morgen zur Schlammschlacht in die Pfalz. Mal schauen was Xaver angerichtet hat.


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

votecoli schrieb:


> Was soll passiert seinMehr Fahren weniger labbern
> Sagen wir mal es gab Spannungen mit der örtlichen Jagdvereinigung und dem Forst weil es ein paar Honks übertrieben haben...nicht BOTAs übrigens



ich dachte nur, weil es hier so still war. Ich dachte schon die haben Brusl vom Internet abgeschnitten


----------



## hurb2135 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo , ich möchte mir mal hier vorstellen ich heiße Fabian bin 23 Jahre und komme aus Stutensee. Bin neu Im MTB fahren und wollte mich mal erkundigen was es so für anfänger trails im raum bruchsal gibt. Eventuell jemand aus der nähe der mir mal ein paar schöne strecken / trails zeigen kann. Bis jetzt bin ich rennradfahrer und kenne mich somit nicht auf trails aus....

Liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## iTom (2. Januar 2014)

hurb2135 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich möchte mir mal hier vorstellen ich heiße Fabian bin 23 Jahre und komme aus Stutensee. Bin neu Im MTB fahren und wollte mich mal erkundigen was es so für anfänger trails im raum bruchsal gibt. Eventuell jemand aus der nähe der mir mal ein paar schöne strecken / trails zeigen kann. Bis jetzt bin ich rennradfahrer und kenne mich somit nicht auf trails aus....
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Fabian



Hallo Fabian,
hier kannst Du Dich mal umschauen:

www.gpsies.com 
oder 
www.gps-tour.info

Dort gibt es einige Touren, die schöne Trails beinhalten.
Mit dem richtigen Suchbegriff und den entsprechenden Parametern kommst Du auch schnell ans Ziel. 

VG Tom


----------



## hurb2135 (2. Januar 2014)

iTom schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> hier kannst Du Dich mal umschauen:
> 
> www.gpsies.com
> ...




Vielen Dank werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.
Muss mal schaun wie ich die Strecke dann auf mein Iphone ziehe


----------



## Alex_37 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich bin der Alex aus Vaihingen/Enz, fahre seit mehreren Jahren im Stromberg/Heuchelberg durch die Gegend und würde gerne bei der nächsten Enduro-Runde mitfahren.


----------



## NaturBruder (8. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit .....

geht noch was rund um den Eichelberg ?? Nach langer Krankheit würde ich dieses Jahr gerne auch mal wieder aufs Bike hocken .  Bin wohl mommentan noch nicht der fitteste und bestimmt noch a bissle arg langsam aber das wird .. hoffe ich doch .

Und gleich als kleine Herausforderung mich zum Maibike / FunRide angemeldet bin gespannt ob ich das überlebe .. HeHe

Ich hoffe bis bald  Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (10. Februar 2014)

Hmmm wohl nicht .... oder hat mein Deo nachgelassen das do koiner schreibt


----------



## iTom (10. Februar 2014)

Doch, doch, aber es wird meinerseits eher sporadisch gefahren.


----------



## NaturBruder (10. Februar 2014)

werde morgen das erste mal seit 8 monaten wieder aufs bike steigen ... glaub das könnt dauern bis ich an der kaserne bin


----------



## NaturBruder (10. Februar 2014)

werde so gegen 15.30 - 16.00 losfahren wenn jemand lust hast sofern ich nicht aufhalte


----------



## grimreaper (19. Februar 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Sonntag (23.02.14) morgen (9.30h-11.00h) ´ne runde zu drehen ?

Start an der GBZ Haltestelle - Kaserne - Michaelsberg und zurück ?!


----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2014)

grimreaper schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Sonntag (23.02.14) morgen (9.30h-11.00h) ´ne runde zu drehen ?
> 
> Start an der GBZ Haltestelle - Kaserne - Michaelsberg und zurück ?!



Bald wieder. Aber momentan bin ich anderweitig verplant. Prinzipiell ist das aber meine Zeit und mein Terrain. Sonntags morgens, so dass man zum Mittagessenzubereiten rechtzeitig daheim ist. Aktuell dürfte es doch auch recht mitgenommen ausschauen dort oben. Harvesterspuren und Matschrillen ohne Ende, oder hat es sich momentan etwas gebessert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## grimreaper (19. Februar 2014)

Hmmmmmm

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auf dem eichelberg. 
Kann also zum Zustand des Geläufs nix sagen. 
Ich werd's trotzdem testen denk ich


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2014)

Es ist ziemlich unterirdisch draußen. Der Boden hat schon lange aufgegeben Wasser aufzunehmen. Entweder es gefriert nochmal oder der Frühling kommt....
Mit Holzmachern gibts eher weniger Probleme. Die haben ihre Ernte etwas nach hinten verschoben.
Viel nerviger fand ich die Honks die am Sonntag zur besten Touristenzeit mit Full Face Helm den Michaelsberg gestürmt habenManche lernen es nie


----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2014)

Aber wo lohnt es sich denn aufm Michaelsberg mitm Full Face zu fahren? Die Abfahrten sind nun nicht wirklich so sehr lang, dass es sich lohnen würde, das ganze Gewicht den Hügel hochzuschleifen Nun gut, sieht halt ein bisschen theatralischer aus


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2014)

Hirnis halt


----------



## grimreaper (19. Februar 2014)

FF aufm Michaelsberg ????  

Das nenn ich mal : Thema verfehlt


----------



## NaturBruder (19. Februar 2014)

... da werden mami und papi gesagt haben du bekommst nur so ein bike wenn du immer mit ff. fährst ....


----------



## votecoli (19. Februar 2014)

So wirklich jung war der Kamerad eigentlich nicht mehr....aber naja


----------



## grimreaper (19. Februar 2014)

Und dann am besten mit federwegen jenseits von gut und böse …
Ich geh manchmal an den schindelberg, da begegnen mir ab und zu auch Kids mit ff, Panzer und dh schleudern ????!!!!!
Bisschen overdone …


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaturBruder (19. Februar 2014)

wohl schon bissle älter aber vielleicht haben sie den trail reanimiert ....

an der ungeheuerklamm sind auch immer wieder dh. gesichtet worden besonders in den abendstunden .wo ihr ganzes gerödel hochgeschlept haben ..und die nacht da heizen wahren ... die lernen es nie ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimreaper (20. Februar 2014)

Aha, den kannte ich ja noch garnicht ??!!
Oder ist das der Wald oberhalb von untergrombach wo es auch auf diesem schmalen verwinkelten trail nach unten geht ? Oben von der Wiese runter ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

Gudee,
nein das kann nicht dieser sein.....ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es den Trail da oben noch gibt  die  wäre schon längst von uns endeckt worden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2014)

Ihr seid witzig.  

Habt Ihr mal die Kommentare unter dem Video au Youtube gelesen?


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ihr seid witzig.
> 
> Habt Ihr mal die Kommentare unter dem Video au Youtube gelesen?



Ja, aber verrate es doch nicht gleich,kann doch jeder selbst drauf kommen
Der ein oder andere wird schon mit der Helmlampe oben stehen und sich auf die suche gemacht haben


----------



## NaturBruder (20. Februar 2014)

ohhh hups habs auch gerade gelesen .... sorry jungs


----------



## grimreaper (20. Februar 2014)

Aha

Das erklärt einiges 

Ich dachte schon ich bin doof …


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Februar 2014)

Es gibt einen relativ neuen Trail vom Michaelberg richtung *****, der ist recht nett und auch mit Technik verbunden ....


----------



## shield (20. Februar 2014)

jetzt aber raus mit der sprache - gerne per pn


----------



## votecoli (20. Februar 2014)

Oh man...ihr kapiert es immer noch nicht. Es ist 5 vor 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimreaper (20. Februar 2014)

Bei mir isses 20.37 h ??




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shield (20. Februar 2014)

ja bla bla


----------



## NaturBruder (20. Februar 2014)

hmm wo soll das sein ??


----------



## pro-wheels (21. Februar 2014)

votecoli schrieb:


> Oh man...ihr kapiert es immer noch nicht. Es ist 5 vor 12


 Bei einigen gehts länger....sehe ich jeden samstag wenn ich am Eichelberg fahre


----------



## cubelix (21. Februar 2014)

Im Moment finde ich,ist bei gutem Frühlingswetter am Mberg sehr viel los.
Würde ich am Wochenende eher meiden evtl. früh morgens.
FF auf den Trials hier sind halt recht Kontraproduktiv für die Akzeptanz des Bikers unter der Bevölkerung.
Man ist gleich als Rücksichtsloser Naturzerstörer gestempelt egal ob man sauber fährt oder nicht.


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

cubelix schrieb:


> Im Moment finde ich,ist bei gutem Frühlingswetter am Mberg sehr viel los.
> Würde ich am Wochenende eher meiden evtl. früh morgens.
> FF auf den Trials hier sind halt recht Kontraproduktiv für die Akzeptanz des Bikers unter der Bevölkerung.
> Man ist gleich als Rücksichtsloser Naturzerstörer gestempelt egal ob man sauber fährt oder nicht.



Ich finde bis vor kurzem wurden die Biker am Michaelsberg und am Eichelberg sehr gut Toleriert.
Ich habe auch öfteres mit dem Förster gesprochen, er war nicht wirklich potitiv auf die biker gestimmt, hat es aber akzeptiert...nicht mehr oder weniger als die Bundeswehr oben 
Wenn jedoch der ein oder andere Biker meint er muss eine "FullfacemegaDhstrecke" durch einen Kinderspielplatz bauen, verstehe ich die momentane Lage.....
Wenn man aber so dreist ist und an der gleichen Stelle wieder die gleiche Strecke baut, obwohl sie abgerissen wurde, obwohl überall Schilder stehen...... ->ich denke das ist auch ein großer Punkt der unbeliebtheit hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2014)

Wurde die Rinne oberhalb von der Waldschule wieder bebaut?


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wurde die Rinne oberhalb von der Waldschule wieder bebaut?



Ja ....ich denke von den gleichen "FullfacemegaDhprofis" ...


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Ja ....ich denke von den gleichen "FullfacemegaDhprofis" ...


Zumindestens sehe Sie jeden Sonntag wenn ich zu meiner Bierquelle ins Naturfreundehaus fahre


----------



## iTom (22. Februar 2014)

Nun ja, Sonntags ist wohl nicht so viel los im Kindergarten... Unter der Woche sehe ich es ein, dass hier die Fahrmöglichkeit für Radler eingeschränkt wird. Kinder sind wirklich unberechenbar.

Aber Sonntags sollte es uneingeschränkt möglich sein. Prinzipiell sollte man sowie so rücksichtsvoll fahren und nicht ganz das Hirn ausschalten. Für Autofahrer gibt es ja auch zeitliche Einschränkungen, z.B. beim Halteverbot, Parken, etc. Warum sollte es hier nicht auch möglich sein.

Immerhin würde dann ein Teil der Jugendlichen nicht mehr auf der Straße "abhängen" und anderweitigen Unfug anrichten, sondern sich sportlich betätigen. Hier sollte vielleicht ein Dialog mit der Stadt und dem zuständigen Förster hergestellt werden. Nicht nur einen Spielplatz für die Kleinen, sondern auch ein Spielplatz für die Großen zu ermöglichen. Würde die Situation evtl. ein bisschen entspannen. Wie bereits schon einmal irgendwann geschrieben, wurden die Hohlwege prinzipiell durch Befahrung "hergestellt". Heute halt nicht mehr mit Fuhrwerken, sondern mit Fahrrädern..

Ich wäre für zeitlich beschränktes Fahrverbot, nicht für generelles.

PS: Ich habe mit der Rinnenbebauung nichts zu tun!


----------



## votecoli (22. Februar 2014)

Der Dialog mit Förster, Stadt, Jäger und Mtb Verein findet schon lange statt. Ohne diesen wäre das Fahren dort Oben auf unter 2m Wegen schon lange gestopt. Auswüchse waren schon bei der Offiziellen Tour der Mtb Freunde zu spüren. Wie Prowheels oben schon geschrieben hat war eigentlich lange Ruhe. So sieht das auch der Forst. Durch Knalltüten die in der Hauptgeschäftszeit mittel durch den Sitzkreis des Waldkindergartens geballert sind hat sich das geändert. Die Jagd auf uns ist eröffnet...
Wer das mit einem Blabla hier im Forum abtut gehört eh zur untersten Intelligentsklasse....


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

iTom schrieb:


> Immerhin würde dann ein Teil der Jugendlichen nicht mehr auf der Straße "abhängen" und anderweitigen Unfug anrichten, sondern sich sportlich betätigen.



Den glauben hast du alleine ...die bauen dann Strecken durch den Waldkindergarten


----------



## shield (22. Februar 2014)

also ich war heute vorsichtig mal oben. rund um den eichelberg "fehlen" auch ein paar gegenstände auf den trails die es ermöglicht haben flüsseg durchzu fahren.
ausserdem liegt sehr viel holz herum - auch direkt auf wegen, die eigentlich für wanderer gedacht sind. da frag ich mich dann schon, was der grund dafür ist.


----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> also ich war heute vorsichtig mal oben. rund um den eichelberg "fehlen" auch ein paar gegenstände auf den trails die es ermöglicht haben flüsseg durchzu fahren.
> ausserdem liegt sehr viel holz herum - auch direkt auf wegen, die eigentlich für wanderer gedacht sind. da frag ich mich dann schon, was der grund dafür ist.[/q]
> 
> 5 vor 12 halt....... zu den Gegenständen hatte ich eine besondere Beziehung


----------



## shield (22. Februar 2014)

5 vor 12. läuft - scheint mir als dürfte man sich hier kein bisschen mehr äussern oder eine eigene meinung zum thema rund um bruchsal haben.


----------



## pro-wheels (22. Februar 2014)

Das viele Holz wurde absichtlich in den Weg gelegt, so soll das befahren unterbunden werden.
Man kann jederzeit oben ohne Probleme fahren, auch noch den ein oder anderen Trail.
Wir werden regelmäßig vom Förster auf den Trails gesehn ohne Probleme 
Wir meiden einfach den "fullfacedhbereich" um uns so davon zu distanzieren ....das merken die Personen die etwas zu sagen haben schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (22. Februar 2014)

exakt. das fullface-fahren kann ich in dieser gegend absolut nicht verstehen. auch das "mit den groben bikes unterwegs sein". es waren sehr viele reifenspuren von breiten reifen auf den wegen zu sehen....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2014)

Man sollte das Thema hier differenzierter sehen dürfen. 

Jeder sollte entscheiden können, wann und wo er wie fährt, solange er damit niemanden in Gefahr bringt und nix beschädigt. 

Wenn ich schon höre, dass ich wo mit dicken Reifen nicht fahren darf, dann geht die Diskussion zu weit. Wir leben in Ansätzen in einem freien Land.

Aber die Situation in Bruchsal ist etwas besonders. Es gibt den Waldkindergarten und dort gab es schon mind. einen breitgetretenen Vorfall, der es uns Radfahrern nicht einfacher gemacht hat, von der Akzeptanz her.

Darum gehen gewisse Dinge, die z.B. am Wattkopf hoffentlich noch lange geduldet werden, hier in Bruchsal nur noch wenns Dunkel ist oder gar nicht - was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## votecoli (23. Februar 2014)

Da stimme ich Dirk zu 100% zu. Ich Schlingel war Gestern auch mit 170mm Federweg und 2.4er Schlappen unterwegs. Allerdings auch mit Hirn UND angepasster Fahrweise. Wie oben schon erwähnt ist der zuständige Förster eigentlich total entspannt. Entsteht aber Druck durch (zu recht) besorgte Eltern oder noch schlimmer Jäger wird's eng...!


----------



## pro-wheels (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,
wie ich schon geschrieben habe
Man meide einfach den "fullfacedhbereich" um sich so davon zu distanzieren ....das merken die Personen die etwas zu sagen haben schon...

Und wenn ich mal richtig Ballern will , gehe auf unsere Vereinsstrecke nach Heidelberg  jedem zu empfehlen

Um ein Zeichen zu setzen, wäre es eventuell auch sinnvoll das WIR einfach selbst die Rinne dem Boden gleich machen.....ist zwar hart  aber sehr sehr sinnvoll...Durch solche Aktionen haben wir unsere Dh strecke in Heidelberg bekommen

Bin heute wieso oben und schau mal was sache ist


----------



## *Souly* (6. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Heute etwas komisches gesehen nach meiner Radtour. Ca. 50m vom Wändererparkplaz in der nähe der Kaserne habe ich etwas im Wald neben dem Trail leuchten gesehen, als ich näher ran gekommen bin war es ein Kreis aus Kerzen. Da ich unbewachtes Feuer im Wald doof finde hab ich sie aus gemacht.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Als ich einige Minuten vorher an der stelle den Berg hoch gefahren bin habe ich dort auch eine alte Frau gesehen.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. März 2014)

na das hätte mal einen schönen Waldbrand geben können


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2014)

Das müsste man medial ausschlachten: Mountainbiker rettet Bruchsal vor Großflächenbrand. 

Gut reagiert. Es gibt schon komische Leute ...


----------



## iTom (6. März 2014)

Der Hexenwald ist aber doch ganz wo anderst?


----------



## ooBrandy (13. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaturBruder (13. März 2014)

ohne Worte .... Jungs ihr müsst mehr klingeln beim Bergab fahren ...und am besten das Wild aufschrecken das es auf die b3 rennt .... sorry aber der Förster geht mir tierisch auf den kecks es ist immer der Biker schuld aber die Fußgänger rupfen Blumen etc ..... naja zum Glück bin ich keiner von den Raudis aber beim letzten Nächtlichen Bike Ausflug standen unten am Campingplatz die Ordnungshüter und haben gewartet . Zum Glück gabs nur ein Platz Verweis und nen Mängelbericht fürs Bike . 

Grüsse N.B


----------



## iTom (13. März 2014)

In dem Artikel wurde auf jeden Fall nicht erwähnt, dass auch einige "Single"trails im Wald durch die Wildtiere selbst "hergestellt" wurden und auch weiterhin werden. Die Wege (Singletrails) vom Naturfreundehaus aufwärts sind wohl in erster Linie von Fußgängern/Pferdefuhrwerken gelegt worden. 
Es wurde auch nicht erwähnt, dass bei der Kaserne oben, oder auch anders wo, die Vollernter und die Rückefahrzeuge tiefe Rillen im Boden hinterlassen, was die Erosion natürlich überhaupt nicht fördert...


 


Fakt ist, dass dort wo die beiden Weltverbesserer, oder sagen wir mal Geldgeier stehen, ganz schön viel Müll entsorgt wird, was sicherlich nicht von den MTBlern kommt. 
Dort findet man auch z.B. solche Dinge



Muß wohl eine kleine Fickecke sein. 

Nichts desto trotz wäre das am Waldkindergarten jetzt das einzigste, was hier beanstandet werden kann, aus meiner Sicht. Mit intelligenten Maßnahmen kann man hier aber sicherlich eine Lösung finden, welche beiderseits akzeptiert werden kann. Samstags und Sonntags ist i.d.R. kein Kindergarten statt...Hinweisschilder auf MTB-Gegenverkehr wäre ja nicht die schlechteste Möglichkeit. 

@N.B.
Das nächste Mal nen Kettenschutz dran machen


----------



## NaturBruder (13. März 2014)

ich sag nur ride on


----------



## shield (13. März 2014)

leck mich fett.
der bericht is ja mal so einseitig geschrieben, dass sich jedem hier die haare zu berge stellen. als gäbe es nur "böse biker". tsss


----------



## cubelix (13. März 2014)

Lobbyismusartikel

Die sollten lieber mal einen Artikel über die Müllverbrennung an der Jägerhütte bringen.
Das ist eine Schweinerei hoch drei Spraydosen,Entfroster etc wird da Verbrannt.
Sind halt echte Natuburschen die Jäger.


----------



## NaturBruder (20. März 2014)

Vorsicht !! Der nette Förster macht Fotos von den Bikern wo die Trails runter fahren .... so ging mirs am Sonntag zumindest aber was bringt ihm das ?? Naja es wird immer blöder auf dem Eichelberg . Grüsse N.B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KraftstoffRIDER (20. März 2014)

Was für ein Problem hat der typ! Als würden wir Wanderer stören, da läuft eh kein Arsch auf dem Eichelberg...


----------



## shield (22. März 2014)

geil - dann muss ich meine kamera nicht mitnehmen! und hab mal n bild von mir. haha


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2014)

Eigentlich sollte man es drauf an legen und den Jäger anzeigen. Recht auf eigenes Bild...

Aber das würde den Konflikt nur noch weiterverschärfen.


----------



## iTom (22. März 2014)

Solange der "James" Bonde der Grünen, sich für eine Ausweisung/Freigabe von bestimmten MTB-Strecken im Naturpark Schwarzwald stark macht, sollte es auch hier nicht verboten sein, wenn man sich nach den "Grünen" Verhaltensregeln benimmt...Gleiches Recht für alle, sag ich nur. Ich kack auf die 2m-Regel, da es hier keine eindeutige Meßmethode gibt. Wie werden die 2m überhaupt gemessen? Gibt es hier Begrenzungslinien? Nimmt man hier die parallel verlaufende Schneckenschleimspuren als Maßstab? Darf ich dort fahren, wo auch mit motorkraftbetriebene Fahrzeuge (Harvester, Traktoren, etc.) entlang gefahren sind? Wie z.B. in Hohlwegen, plattgefahrene "Singletrails"? Ich sage mir, dort wo diese Fahrzeuge gefahren sind, darf ich als Radfahrer erst recht fahren und muß dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen haben.

Außerdem fahre ich ja nicht nur zum Spass Rad, sondern um meine Arbeitskraft zu erhalten. Ich soll ja noch ganz viel Rente in unser marodes Rentensystem einbezahlen, damit solche jagenden Rentner ihrem Luxus nachgehen können...


----------



## shield (22. März 2014)

Word!


----------



## pro-wheels (23. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03...-wie-kann-das-sein-sag-nein-zum-integralhelm/


----------



## shield (23. März 2014)

ich find den artikel sehr gut. denn ich finde auch dass man im heimischen wald auf einen ff helm verzichten kann. wenn man angenommen auf einer legalen streck eim wald was ausprobieren will und sich runterstürzen, dann würd ich natürlich einen integral helm empfehlen.


schade dass so viele user hier den artikel völlig falsch verstehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ... denn ich finde auch dass man im heimischen wald auf einen ff helm verzichten kann.


- dagegen -



shield schrieb:


> wenn man angenommen auf einer legalen streck eim wald was ausprobieren will und sich runterstürzen, dann würd ich natürlich einen integral helm empfehlen.


- dafür -



shield schrieb:


> schade dass so viele user hier den artikel völlig falsch verstehen


- ich gebs auf, ich versteh noch nicht mal Deinen Post, obwohl ich mich bemühe ihn zu verstehen -


----------



## shield (23. März 2014)

Ich Versuchs nochmal. 

1. auf Wanderparken oder sonstigen wegen mit integral Helm rumrasen finde ich unnötig (siehe Artikel)

2. auf einer legalen Strecke mit großen Sprüngen Würde ich selbst auch einen integral Helm tragen. 

3. viele user Scheinen nur sich selbst wahrzunehmen. 


So lieber Dirk - nun musst du dich entscheiden.


----------



## shield (23. März 2014)

Dieses scheiß autocorrect. *wanderpfade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2014)

Ich nehme 3.


----------



## shield (23. März 2014)

dann viel spass mit deinem herzblatt


----------



## iTom (23. März 2014)

Vielleicht läßt sich die Fahrtechnik, in unserem kleinen Wäldchen, durch einen FF ausgleichen?  Oder ist es aber für die Umwelt besser, wenn man den Inhalt besser nicht zu Gesicht bekommt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2014)

Ich finde es pervers, dass wir schon so weit sind, neben den unsinnigen bestehenden Wegerechts-Gesetzen jetzt auch noch anfangen, uns selbst Dogmen aufzuerlegen, mit der Meinung dadurch von anderen toleriert zu werden.

Nur mal so am Rand eine kleine Episode: Ich bin mal mit der Familie im Wald gelaufen und wir mußten uns schnell an den Wegrand bewegen, weil eine Gruppe CCler den Weg bergauf für sich beansprucht hat. Da ich tolerant bin, ist das in dem Moment für mich kein Problem gewesen. Die hatten alle "normale" Helme und Sportbrillen auf. Die Frazen waren von der Anstrengung verzerrt. Nun die unvermeidbare Frage: Darf man noch mit engen Lycra-Hosen im Wald MTB fahren. Bitte auch das diskutieren. Denn einen freundlichen Eindruck haben die nicht vermittelt.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. März 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Darf man noch mit engen Lycra-Hosen im Wald MTB fahren. Bitte auch das diskutieren. Denn einen freundlichen Eindruck haben die nicht vermittelt.


Ja, aber nur wenn sie nicht weiss sind und man alles durch sehen kann.


----------



## iTom (25. März 2014)

Also wenn da hübsche Mädels mit weißen Lycra-Höschen fahren würden, hätte ich sowas von nichts dagegen, das kann ich Euch aber sagen


----------



## KraftstoffRIDER (1. Mai 2014)

Soviel zum Thema Mountainbiker verschmutzen den Wald...
Die naturbewussten Wanderfreunde tun auch ihr bestes für einen sauberen Wald, hier bei der Beschilderung der Wanderwege...


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Mai 2014)

Das ist der Baumpinsler vom Odenwaldklub Wanderverein. Die machen das noch so wie vor Urzeiten. Der Schwarzwaldverein ist da weit moderner. http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/wege/wegenetz/seite02.html


----------



## GhostKA (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

auch wenn recht kurzfristig. Plane heute mit den Bike von Karlsruhe nach Heidelsheim zu fahren. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten das Ganze nicht nur auf Forstwegen zu vollbringen. Habe mir schon grob ne Route die über den Michaelsberg und über die Karserne nach Heidelsheim führt gebastelt, da soll es ja einige Trails geben. Nur ohne GPS diese vor Ort zu finden wird wohl schwierig...gibt es irgendwelche Anhaltpunkte (bsp. Vor der Karserne rechts o.ä) um die Trails zu finden? Bevor ich als antwort bekomme, dass wie überall keine Infos zu Trails aufgrund der aktuellen Singletrailsituation bekannt gegeben werden, ich bin kein Full-Face Downhill-Racer und fahre rücksichtsvoll. Nur die ganze Strecke auf Asphalt und Waldwegen zu vergeuden finde ich schade, besonders wenn ich weiß, dass es andere Möglichkeiten gäbe! Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Gruß

GhostKA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebe85 (20. September 2014)

Hi,
und hast du schöne Trails gefunden? Kannst du beschreiben, wie man da hinkommt, oder hast du GPS Daten?

Gruß aus Weingarten


----------



## Sch4f (6. November 2014)

Nabend. Bin ja öfter mal bei euch im wilden Süden  (alte heimat) durch zufall waren wir mal wandern und haben einen trail gefunden. Nichts spektakuläres  aber schon idyllisch und recht lang und anscheinend top fur ne tour. Es geht um den Hauptwanderweg 10. Speziell um oberderdingen. Hat mich gewundert wieviele mit ihren enduros und ja sogar ein dopelbrücker auf der forst autobahn fahren obwohl direkt ein schoner trail ist...  wennbich in bawu trails fahre...dann verhalte ich mich genauso wie sonst auch. Ich nehme Rücksicht und fahre dem trail !!! 

Ab und an kommt auch mal die ein oder andere Folie oder Plastikscheisse in mein rucksack und dann wirds entsorgt.

Das nächste mal fahre ich den HW10 mal mit dem bike. Oder gibts im umkreis bruchsal bretten was gutes ?


----------

